# Superman



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2008)

first off: my opinion on the current superbooks

Action Comics is one of DC's two best books by far (the other being Green Lantern), and has started its new kickass Brainiac arc

Superman has started a new run which I have no real opinion of one way or the other

supergirl sucks

anyways:
also it now seems like Action Comics, Superman and Supergirl are going to now finally form a good series of arcs for the Superman franchise might as well make the thread.




> SUPERMAN: NEW KRYPTON SPECIAL #1
> Written by Geoff Johns, James Robinson and Sterling Gates
> Art by Gary Frank & Jon Sibal, Renato Guedes & Wilson Magalh?es, and Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...



oh and Jimmy Olsen is getting his own book again



> SUPERMAN'S PAL, JIMMY OLSEN SPECIAL #1
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Jesus Merino
> Cover by Ryan Sook
> ...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 20, 2008)

In b4 unwanted anti-superman faggotry.



> Action Comics is one of DC's two best books by far (the other being Green Lantern)


Both, written by one man. Johns = cosmic epic.

Didn't like that collab with Donner though. 

Superbooks are going to be awesome this year. Gary Frank' art is also very epic, though his women are, sometimes, scary-looking. I'm really geeked! Especially since I'm a Superman-fan.



> supergirl sucks


DC needs to get their act together with Supergirl, though with Sterling Gates... I have a good feeling. Of course, I also had a good feeling when Puckett came in, and now we're getting some bullshit about Supergirl trying to cure cancer. What next, she's going to endorse McCain for the presidency? Oh wait, she already has. 

lol


----------



## Castiel (Jul 20, 2008)

I was fond of "Last Son" and "Escape from the Bizarro World". The first because of the awesomeness of the Superman Revenge Squad, and the latter for being so damn funny.

Though "Superman & The Legion of Super-heroes" was hands down the best self contained story arc of the past 12 months, nothing came close.

also despite how much I dislike Gary Frank's women (mainly the faces), I must say I love how he draws Supes, at first i thought he would trace his Hyperion drawing from Supreme Power, but he ends up personalizing the model of Christopher Reeve Supes


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2008)

Johns is doing great work thus far.

Supergirl. . . after the promising, potential high note it ended on with #19. . . it all went back to crap, starting with the Amazons Attack! tie-in.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2008)

ok so apparently Supes is able to unshrink Kandor. only way to excuse the whole 100,000 kryptonians stuff, which would be a very interesting turn of events.

also more solicits:




> *ACTION COMICS #870*
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Gary Frank and Jon Sibal
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...






> *SUPERMAN #681*
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Renato Guedes & Jose Magalháes
> Cover by Alex Ross
> ...






> *SUPERGIRL #34*
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle & Keith Champagne
> Cover by Josh Middleton
> ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 21, 2008)

What I would like to see is a Superman: Back in Black and a One More Day


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2008)

well after InfiniteCrisis, Johns is reshaping the entire Superman continuity and blaming all the changes on "retcon punch" or "multiverse collapse", but he's doing it in a way that makes sense and doesn't suck


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 22, 2008)

> Meanwhile, Clark must say goodbye to a long-standing member of his supporting cast


One of the Kents, maybe?


----------



## Garlock (Jul 22, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> In b4 unwanted anti-superman faggotry.



I would love to post that Goddamn Batman .gif of Christian Bale talking about how he knocked the daylights out of Superman. Plus teh fact that the NBA's most paid Benchwarmer has his nickname is not a good thing.

I personally thought superman was an overpowered superhero, until Doomsday killed him. Since then, (actually that was the only story arc I enjoyed...) I have somewhat a newfound respect for him. But that was 5th-6th grade for me. Since then, its been hard to pick up a Superman comic, what with the Marvel Civil war and some good reading that has been coming out.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2008)

@graham: I'd maybe go withmartha since Jonathan has been killed like 3 times by now.



Candlejack said:


> I would love to post that Goddamn Batman .gif of Christian Bale talking about how he knocked the daylights out of Superman. Plus teh fact that the NBA's most paid Benchwarmer has his nickname is not a good thing.
> 
> I personally thought superman was an overpowered superhero, until Doomsday killed him. Since then, (actually that was the only story arc I enjoyed...) I have somewhat a newfound respect for him. But that was 5th-6th grade for me. Since then, its been hard to pick up a Superman comic, what with the Marvel Civil war and some good reading that has been coming out.



I'd recommend stuff like johns' run, its a great read and I feel its more accessable to non superman fans (worked for me).  they're fun stories that pit him against formidable threats and are among the best stuff DC has pumped out for years


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 22, 2008)

Alex Ross pek


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 22, 2008)

Superman Prime saved the superman franchise, "single handed"


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2008)

Robinson's run gets a solid _meh_ from me, it's not bad but certaintly not as good as Action COmics or even some of Robinson's other stuff like Starman or Batman: Face the Face.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2008)

Action Comics#866 solicit said:
			
		

> *Written by Geoff Johns; Art by Gary Frank and Jon Sibal; Cover by Frank *
> 
> "Brainiac" part 3 of 5! The frightening storyline that sets the stage for the SUPERMAN event of 2008 continues. Against everyone's advice, Superman has journeyed to the deepest reaches of space to initiate contact with an alien being he thought he knew: Brainiac. But after learning about the truth behind Brainiac's existence and his plans for Earth, Superman may regret his decision.
> 
> Superman | 32pg. | Color | $2.99 US On Sale August 13, 2008




*Spoiler*: _Action Comics#866 preview_


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 13, 2008)

Brilliant! No other word for it. And Supergirl, wow, I must say I like her portrayal in that issue, especially her X-ray visioning Cat's fake chest and saying there's some "weird plastic" in them. 

And Gary Frank again, though he's women are weird, overall the art is just fucking fantastic!

[/orgasming fanboy]


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Aug 13, 2008)

ME. WANT. NOW.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 13, 2008)

Brainiac: in your solar system, stealing your cities and blowing up your sun.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 13, 2008)

here's another article about New Krypton


----------



## Arishem (Aug 13, 2008)

Holy shit! Brainiac is a fucking beefcake. I'm the smartest being in the universe, now look at my beautiful muscles.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 14, 2008)

^

I did not expect that. He really gave Superman a thorough beating. So one sided.

Can't wait for next issue. I hope Johns also includes PeeGee in this as well, unless she's still in the new E2.


----------



## Lal Mirch (Aug 14, 2008)

Cannot wait for Supergirl #34, with the start of the new creative team. Puckett had some interesting ideas during the last arc, but often failed with the execution. Hopefully we'll see a more capable Supergirl, without the constant lecturing from the big three.

Josh Middleton doing the covers is an added bonus.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 15, 2008)

It's going to be written by Gates, who was the back up writer in GL during the Sinestro Corps saga, so I think they'll be doing her right since Johns will be quite involved with how she'll be developed. Heck that part with Supergirl in the latest AC is a set up for the Cat Grant vs. Kara Zor-El Smackdown.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Only things Gates has ever written was that GLC filler arc with the Alpha Lanterns, that baby kidnapper story and that desert story.  None of them were "great", i'd classify them as "meh".

But Johns is standing by him and says that he's written (in Johns' opinion) "The best supergirl ever written".  Which is saying something considering how HE writes Supergirl.

but Johns did also claim that Robinson's Superman was in the same range as his, but I'm really not feeling it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 15, 2008)

I found that baby kidnapper thing to be good... well good as in creepy. Hmmm... I did skip the GLC filler arc he wrote. 

And dude, lols, Robinson has only just begun. Though I did find his first two to be a bit "meh", but I'll give it a few more issues.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh I am as well, just saying that the way he writes this book just reeks of "meh" to me, not feeling the way he writes the characters all that much.  But I'll still keep reading it since it's by no means "bad" but it's not "great".

But maybe I'm just judging him harshly when comparing it to Action Comics or to Robinson's previous work in *Batman* (_Face the Face_ being one of the most enjoyable Batman stories of the past decade) and *Starman* (_which hands down goes into my top 10 best comic runs ever, of all time, period_.)


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

ok timeline of New Krypton (which is a 9 part story+prelude):

Jimmy Olsen #1 - prelude
New Krypton Special - part 1
Superman 681 - part 2

*part 3:*




> *GUARDIAN OF METROPOLIS SPECIAL #1
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Pere Perez
> Cover by Aaron Lopresti
> ...



*part 4:*




> *ACTION COMICS #871
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Alex Ross
> ...




*part 5*





> *SUPERGIRL #35
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle & Keith Champagne
> Cover by Alex Ross
> ...



*part 6*




> *SUPERMAN #682
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Renato Guedes & Wilson Magalháes
> Cover by Alex Ross
> ...


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 18, 2008)

I came.
**


----------



## Castiel (Aug 18, 2008)

interesting that Robinson is reviving some of Jack Kirby's contribution to the supes mythos in his one-shots


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #679 preview_


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 26, 2008)

*vomits*

-stupid dialogue
-dude Lois crying
-Superman fighting like an idiot
-stupid art
-fail fail fail fail


----------



## Di@BoLik (Aug 26, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> *vomits*
> 
> -stupid dialogue
> *-dude Lois crying*
> ...



She looks buff enough to take out Atlas herself.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2008)

*shakes head sadly

how the mighty have fallen.


(I'm refering to robinson)


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2008)

Well I didn't completely hate this issue, sure that Lois scene was fail, FAIL, *FAIL* but it had some nice moments.

particularly the Lana moment, redeemed the character in my eyes after that Batman/Supernab issue basically took a giant crap on her.

also I'm happy that *Bibbo Bibbowski* finally made a reappearance, though it was as fodder 

also HELL YES

*KRYPTO THE MOTH******ING SUPERDOG TO THE RESCUE*


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 29, 2008)

So far IMO Robinson has failed at writing Superman and his supporting cast. I hope things change once all the books synch up.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 1, 2008)

Is that another Kryptonian from the House of El I see? The lady in blue and red with the white cape. Upper right.



Kilowog said:


> *KRYPTO THE MOTH******ING SUPERDOG TO THE RESCUE*


Damn straight.

Man, 'tis a good time to be a Supes fan.


----------



## Chee (Sep 1, 2008)

Which Superman comic is the best? I don't wanna pick up any fail ones.


----------



## mow (Sep 1, 2008)

omg krypto is the bomdiggity x3

also, atlas is everything that is hercules but immesnily dummer


----------



## Castiel (Sep 1, 2008)

Chee said:


> Which Superman comic is the best? I don't wanna pick up any fail ones.



"All-Star Superman" & "Geoff Johns work on the Legion of Super-heroes" *points @ comic shop


----------



## Castiel (Sep 12, 2008)

ok so this week, the next chapter of Brainiac is coming out, and Grant Morrison's phenomenal All-Star Superman is coming to an end.


also what is your opinion about Mark Millar possibly writting the new Superman movies?  There is a certain moderately well known director who is applying for the job and he has stated that he will only work on the series if he can get Millar.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2008)

*Part 7:*





> *ACTION COMICS #872
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...




*Part 8:*





> *SUPERGIRL #36
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle & Keith Champagne
> Cover by Joshua Middleton
> ...




*Part 9 (CONCLUSION):*





> *SUPERMAN #683
> Written by James Robinson & Geoff Johns
> Art by Renato Guedes & Wilson Magalháes
> Cover by Alex Ross
> ...


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## vicious1 (Sep 16, 2008)

I was just about to post that. This issue should be fucking great.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Action Comics#866_


In between classes a guy let me read this. It was epic.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

See? just cause a character doesn't interest you doesn't mean a good writer (johns, morrison, etc.) can't make it epic


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Superman got beat up by a big green dude and robot skeletons, how could I _not_ like that?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

HIS NAME IS BRAINIAC


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

That it is. 

I thought he was gonna be all feeble-like when he was in that "futurama courtroom chair" but he was a beast when he stood up.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah that came out of nowhere.  Isn't Johns awesome? 

also incase you missed it, this arc leads into the "Sinestro Corps War" of Superman, where 100,000 kryptonians appear on earth


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, Johns and the artist both. Notice how Supes strongly resembles Christopher Reeves?

Yeah, I read the solicits you posted, but I don't care enough about the Superman legacy enough to want to read that story.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

Johns and Robinson


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Robinson? The artist's last name is Frank. >_>


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

Robinson is the guy who wrote Starman, he's cowritting New Krypton.  also when ya have time ya should give it a half shot (your Name twin did ) I mean how much did you care about the GLC before Johns? 

also I really like this smilie


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

I liked the GLC since the original Justice League cartoon.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

now you're just being coy 



teh OG JLA cartoon


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

lol not the_ original_ original one. I meant the year 2000-ish series.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 17, 2008)

I was being a dick


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Johns is being a dick by not featuring John Stewart more.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 19, 2008)

Superman wins the months, NOTHING in quite a while matched Action Comics #869 and All-Star Superman #12 in terms of quality.  Really I'd go as far as saying ASS is Morrison's best work, a masterpiece


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it just me, or does Mr. Kent look beat the fuck up on the cover of Action Comics #869...I mean I don't know about you, but if I looked like that, I wouldn't be drinking a "soda pop".


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2008)

To me it looks like that's how Gary Frank draws old people


----------



## NeoDMC (Sep 20, 2008)

It's freaky...I mean he is smiling, but he has that "God, let me die tonight." look.

All-Star Superman was epic...Can't wait till the whole series comes out in a single format. It's one of those books that captures Superman in it's purest form. Definitely required reading for any comicbook fan.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2008)

indeed, I'll definitely buy it once an omnibus come out just out of principle


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #680 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2008)

#680 proves once and for all that Krypto is a badass and very, very good boy 

Aside from that Robinson's 4 issues have been made of complete and total meh, bordering on fail.  Really he has no idea how to write ANY of these characters AT ALL.


----------



## mow (Sep 25, 2008)

that panel with lois crying, god i hate that panel. it ticks me off in all the bad spots


----------



## Sasuke GR (Sep 26, 2008)

*Hey*

Pleeeease superman sucks lol 
Naruto is much better


----------



## Castiel (Sep 26, 2008)

I see a retard in this thread


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 26, 2008)

Sasuke GR said:


> Pleeeease superman sucks lol
> Naruto is much better



Excuse me while I laugh myself into a short coma.


----------



## Kameil (Sep 26, 2008)

Sasuke GR said:


> Pleeeease superman sucks lol
> Naruto is much better



If you need help with slaughtering yourself feel free to say that again.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

list of Superman comics out in October

10/1
SUPERGIRL #34 *(NEW KYPTON BUILD UP)*
SUPERMAN: THE THIRD KRYPTONIAN TPB

10/8
ACTION COMICS #870  *(NEW KRYPTON BUILD UP)*

10/15
SUPERMAN AND BATMAN VS. VAMPIRES AND WEREWOLVES #1 (OF 6) 
SUPERMAN'S PAL, JIMMY OLSEN SPECIAL  *(NEW KYPTON PROLOGUE)*

10/22
SUPERMAN/BATMAN #53 
SUPERMAN/BATMAN: THE SEARCH FOR KRYPTONITE TPB
SUPERMAN: NEW KRYPTON SPECIAL *(NEW KRYPTON PART 1)*

10/29
SUPERMAN #681 *(NEW KRYPTON PART 2)*
SUPERMAN AND BATMAN VS. VAMPIRES AND WEREWOLVES #2 (OF 6) 
SUPERMAN VS. BRAINIAC TPB


----------



## Castiel (Sep 27, 2008)

Superman franchise panel at Baltimore CC


----------



## Kameil (Sep 27, 2008)

Werewolves and Vampires sound epic.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 29, 2008)

I lold 



> Johns then gave away a scene from "New Krypton?: Two Kryptonians are walking down the street and see a car crash. *When asked for help, they fly away. "They don't know what to do,"* Johns said. The story will investigate what makes Superman more like the humans he lives with than like the Kryptonians he shares genetics with.
> 
> blah blah blah
> 
> When asked about Superman and the darkness that might exist on the fringe of the universe Kal inhabits, Johns declared, *"I want Superman to step up and be like, 'Enough!' and the villain is going to be like, 'Oh man!'"*




also I applaud this statement:



> Clearly integral to the Superman universe, Geoff Johns declared as the panel?s final thought, "We're not trying to re-invent the wheel, we're just trying to tell really good Superman stories."


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #34 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 1, 2008)

Supergirl #34 was damn good, IMO.

Things are looking up for the story.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 1, 2008)

Why do I have a feeling that scene ends with a "Oh it's just Supergirl." and a "Get the fuck off the field blondie!"

Gotta love those sympathy heroes.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2008)

you're half right, they didn't use swearing, also it was apparently it was a tie-game.

oh and yes, she does cry after reading that article you bastard 

oh and this apparently takes place AFTER Batman RIP


seriously though  really liked this issue, the creative staff really brought their A game and if this keeps up it might even lessen the hate by some of the more rabid anti Supergirl people *coughacrecough*


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't hate Supergirl, but honestly the title of this current arc is basically the opening liner for what could be a never ending essay on the current Supergirl. I just don't seem to understand what her point is other than being the anti-Mary Marvel in Final Crisis. It's sort of like giving a niche character in a team book their own title, which is what I consider Supergirl to be, a team character. One who can substitute for Superman while he is off doing something that actually means something, like stopping an astroid, or clocking Luthor once again, or adding a new wing to the Fortress of Solitude. Lets not forget her origins in the borderline continuity clusterfuck that was Loeb's Superman/Batman. I think New Krypton will do some justice and help me forget that she is possibly the biggest McGuffin to ever fall from the sky, but storylines that are basically "why I should feel sorry for Supergirl" aren't going to be what changes my mind.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2008)

wasn't refering to you, it was more of a comedic jab at Acre, but w/e I get your point.

honestly though this is a pretty good issue and is hands down better than Robinson Superman.  also this storyline is less "you should feel sorry for her" then it is "here is a story about here, read it with an open mind kind sir"

also gotta hand it to Gates that he not only did a solid issue, but he referenced the Brainiac arc, the Atlas arc, had an appearance of the Teen Titans, alluded to RIP, made references to previous Supergirl arcs AND Amazons Attack and yet NOT feel forced.


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 2, 2008)

I liked it. First Supergirl issue I've read. The faces were odd at times but the rest of the coloring was great. I'll stay on for awhile.


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 2, 2008)

*Reads Supergirl*

Cat Grant made Kara cry. The wench is asking for it. 

It's good to see that the Teen Titans are still on the radar, despite what Cassie did,  I hope that this little tidbit is considered by McKeever once he starts up the recruitment drive in TT 66. Supergirl should show up, if only to say "Thank you but no thank you" but I hope she re-joins. Kara, Rose and Jaime were the reasons why I started reading TT on the first place.


----------



## Gorgatron (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey guys is Superman a vegetarian?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2008)

I think.  it's a relatively recent retcon from Birthright.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Oct 5, 2008)

Supes is a vegan now? Could have sworn his favorite food was beef something.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah it was a running joke in Busiek's run that that was the only thing Lois could cook without destroying it so she made it every day.

also the vegan thing was only in Birthright.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 5, 2008)

A vegan...in Kansas?

I dislike anything that makes Superman's human side any...more weird than it already is...

Now I think all vegans are aliens >.>


----------



## Kameil (Oct 5, 2008)

Vegan Supes.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm kind of partial to the idea of him being a vegan, I dunno why I just am. And I'm not a vegan myself.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 5, 2008)

I find that idea to be a bit odd and hilarious. I just imagined him if he were vegan sticking a carrot in Darkseid's eyes. 

VEGAN FURY!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2008)

The Wanderer said:


> *Reads Supergirl*
> 
> Cat Grant made Kara cry. The wench is asking for it.
> 
> It's good to see that the Teen Titans are still on the radar, despite what Cassie did,  I hope that this little tidbit is considered by McKeever once he starts up the recruitment drive in TT 66. Supergirl should show up, if only to say "Thank you but no thank you" but I hope she re-joins. Kara, Rose and Jaime were the reasons why I started reading TT on the first place.



Considering how Cassie kicked Kara out in the first place, I'd be surprised if Kara considers rejoining.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 6, 2008)

Supergirl has a fugly secret identity.


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 6, 2008)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Considering how Cassie kicked Kara out in the first place, I'd be surprised if Kara considers rejoining.


Yeah. I know. When I read

BTW, here's what I promised.
_"Teen guest stars galore! With only four members left, it's time for the Teen Titans to hold a recruitment drive! Who will make the cut, and who will be sent packing? *Who will refuse to even show up*, and who will bring a boatload of trouble with them?"_

I immediately thought: "Kara . . .  " 

I know the chances are slim at best, but one can always hope.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2008)

well Kara is joining Hal's Justice League so it's pretty obvious she'll just tell Cass to "fuck off"


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Action Comics #870 preview_ 
















bad. ass.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 7, 2008)

Ha ha.

I loved Brainiac's evaluation of our culture.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

the bastards at the New York Daily News strike again, just like with Barry Allen and Steve Rogers they've leaked that 
*Spoiler*: _spoilers_ 



pa kent dies


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2008)

Silver Age again!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2008)

too bad we no longer have Kurt "Silver Age Junkie" Busiek on a major Superbook


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 9, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Action Comics #870 preview_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That right there is why I fucking LOVE Superman. I know it won't happen, but I hope Geoff Johns never leaves Action Comics because the man just simply "gets it" when it comes to Superman.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 9, 2008)

I like the irony. The moment Superman finally fixes what has been the one thing that Superman "couldn't" fix for decades...Jonathan Kent dies, and he wasn't there to help him.



Tragedy...it is succulent.


----------



## Green Lantern (Oct 9, 2008)

Action comics has been _excellent._ Thoroughly enjoying the developments thus far- hopefully the arc to follow will deliver on its hype.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

I wonder how long will he stay dead this time. . .

That is, assuming he's dead.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2008)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That right there is why I fucking LOVE Superman. I know it won't happen, but I hope Geoff Johns never leaves Action Comics because the man just simply "gets it" when it comes to Superman.



Johns said he has to die before they get him off that book.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow Action Comics was epic. Hope it continues to be this interesting. Return of Kandor should be intriguing.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Oct 10, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Johns said he has to die before they get him off that book.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2008)

to be honest All-Star Superman got a bigger emotional responce from me than the death in the newest AC.


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, I felt the death was kinda weaker than it could have been. It was left kinda hanging there at the end. We'll have to wait and see. I hope we see some resolution or a major change in Superman's character as a result. I don't want the death to get swept under the table in the wake of New Krypton.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Superman's Pal, Jimmy Olsen Special_


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 14, 2008)

God I hope Jimmy's book doesn't last that long. I also hope Robinson figures out the Superman characters quickly.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

handy guide by IGN for event band wagoners


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2008)

I never really liked the character Jimmy Olsen. Ever. I just can't like him.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2008)

only time I really liked Jimmy was in the old Jack Kirby stories, mainly because I wanted to murder all his supporting characters and Jimmy felt like Rorscach in comparison.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 19, 2008)

One thing I thought about with the New Krypton storyline. . .

With the 100,000 Kryptonians on Earth. . . where's the Kingdom Come Superman in all this?

Back home, at the end of the Thy Kingdom Come arc?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2008)

now that I think about it, I kinda liked All-Star Jimmy.

also I think the whole TKC arc lasted all of a week.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 19, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> now that I think about it, I kinda liked All-Star Jimmy.



He was alright for All-Star. Although Doomsday was. . . well, I didn't know what to think.



> also I think the whole TKC arc lasted all of a week.



Well, we'll see by January.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2008)

its funny you bring up Doomsday and not the crossdressing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, great. . . I didn't need to be reminded that.

On a different note, anyone want to see Chloe Sullivan adapted into comic book form?


----------



## Kameil (Oct 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing such a thing.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 19, 2008)

There were plans for it, but with the storylines now, no room for to introduce her.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

january solicits, also faces of evil tie-ins. conclusions and aftermath of New Krypton





> *ACTION COMICS #873
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Ladrönn*
> ...







> *SUPERMAN #684
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Jesus Merino
> Cover by Alex Ross*
> ...







> *SUPERGIRL #37
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Cover by Joshua Middleton
> Art by Jamal Igle & Keith Champagne*
> ...


----------



## Kameil (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh god what happened to Supes?

Nice other covers Parasite looks like an immense threat.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 20, 2008)

is Ross the only one who draws Parasite that way?  almost everyone else I know of draws him more like his monster form from the 90's or the DCAU version


----------



## Kameil (Oct 20, 2008)

It seems that way I'm more accustomed to the DCAU version anyway.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

Ign got their hands on an early copy of the New Krypton special


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: New Krypton Special preview_


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 21, 2008)

And people say they don't like an angry Hulk.

Wait till you meet Pissed off Supes.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Oct 21, 2008)

Aw yeah Supes.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 21, 2008)

dream sequence!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 22, 2008)

finally got around to reading the Jimmy Olsen Special.  it was pretty good, brings back some hope that Robinson might end up redeeming himself for Atlas.

I love that Robinson is continuing one of the things I loved most in Starman, bringing back things that are so old that I don't even Spy_Smasher rememebrs them.

I acutally kinda like the way he writes Jimmy, he doesn't seem like the retarded little snot we always get but he doesn't feel completely out of character (though the beginning was very angsty).

Also this issue is MASSIVE (54 pages) so Robinson takes his time to tell his story and fully expand on it and keeps it coherent (for the most part).

I liked the art and it was relatively consistent.

main complaint is that it keeps building up and up and up and the pay off is a "blink and you miss it" line in the last page that you won't notice if you skim.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 23, 2008)

The art is wonderful and amazing we're getting to see a wide variety of pissed off super heroes and villains.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

anyone else notice Bruce and Alfred on page 2?  Nice touch, really Bruce wouldn't come over and make a scene, he'd merely show up to show support then leave.


OLPP should eb happy with this since the last minute twist contradicts a Loeb story 


also hell yes Luthor.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol Bruce didn't even comment.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

he wouldn't he's the "shoulder to cry on" type of guy.

also I DEMAND THE RETURN OF THE SUPERMAN REVENGE SQUAD


----------



## Kameil (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd be thrilled to have that very squad back.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

How long till the shit hits the fan do you think?  I mean all these Kryptonians seem to be suffering from near fatal amounts of Superdickery, they have no respect for the current inhabitants, have a sense of entitlement, there are kryptonian soldiers who worked under *ZOD*, Luthor is out of jail and being given military support, the military has super secret laser in space to blow shit up, they are fully willing to unleash doomsday level threats, the chance of other villains being released is high, the head military guy is superman's father-in-law, the military HAS BRAINIAC, etc. etc. etc.

this is like having a kid poking a bee hive the size of jupiter


----------



## Kameil (Oct 23, 2008)

It's a matter of time before the fool snaps the twig and all hell breaks loose. Poor Supes the over fluctuate amount of Kryptonians is just tempting the military to fuck with them hopefully they don't find a huge splurge of Kryptonite on another vast planet.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2008)

only one thing is certain:

Luthor is going to bust out his red sun radiation bazooka and cap some bitches


----------



## Kameil (Oct 23, 2008)

Kryptonians prepare to bend over.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 23, 2008)

Fuck, I cried in the first act. With Supes remembering Pa Kent and all that. I suppose it helped that I myself am very close to my father.

Gary Frank is just fracking amazing!



> they have no respect for the current inhabitants


THE WHALE!! Those jerks!


----------



## Kameil (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol I've never seen my father nor grown up with him I could care less.


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 23, 2008)

It all went wrong the moment Clark didn't say to Zor-El that it was Pa Kent the one who made him who he is and not the recordings of Jor-El.

"Teach us to be less Kryptonian"? Zor-El will eat those words by the time they return to their bottle.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 24, 2008)

why would Clark do something as cruel as rebottle them ALL?


----------



## Glued (Oct 24, 2008)

Man I honestly felt bad for Ma kent eating dinner alone.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2008)

*New Krypton: The Video Game*


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to LIL_M0 again.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

New Krypton part 2 preview




*Spoiler*: _Superman #681 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 25, 2008)

That dude on the left of Superman looks pretty cool. The blueish grey, one


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah that's the way John Byrne era Kryptonians dressed, nice that Johns decided to keep the designs.


----------



## Kameil (Oct 25, 2008)

The designs are alright although the one on the right. >_>


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Well you also have to take in the fact that whenever ross paints someone they always look real old school.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't read Superman at all. The only book I read of DC is green lantern. But from what I've gathered about this 'New Krypton' it doesnt seem very smart on Supes part. 100000 people that are just as strong as he is? Wasnt the whole mystique of Superman the fact that he was alone in the universe (for the most part)? Now a group of 10 pissed of Kryptonians could whoop his ass easily.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2008)

So Bruce Wayne is off somewhere preparing his Kryptonite Bomb


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I don't read Superman at all. The only book I read of DC is green lantern. But from what I've gathered about this 'New Krypton' it doesnt seem very smart on Supes part. 100000 people that are just as strong as he is? Wasnt the whole mystique of Superman the fact that he was alone in the universe (for the most part)? Now a group of 10 pissed of Kryptonians could whoop his ass easily.



it's written by GEOFF JOHNS, cut him some slack I know he'll write this well.

also seriously you should look into GJ's Action COmics run, it's as good if not better than his Green Lantern run.



Taleran said:


> So Bruce Wayne is off somewhere preparing his Kryptonite Bomb



in the New Krypton prelude Supergirl asked Robin why "the batcave was entirely destroyed"


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 27, 2008)

This story should prove to be more than how many people Superman can outpunch. Superman wouldn't look at the situation in a negative light like "Oh no, I shouldn't let them out cause they could beat me up". That's not the way he thinks.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2008)

HOLY CRAP


*Spoiler*: _guess who's back and more powerful than ever?_ 





DOOMSDAY


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 30, 2008)

The fella who is going to get buttraped by a dozen or so Kryptonians in NK's next instalment.


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't like Thara. 

Hope she gets what Geoff has in store for her. Painfully.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm sure he's gomnna at least massacre a bunch of the ones in Metropolis and cause the NKians to become on edge around earth


----------



## Glued (Oct 30, 2008)

Ah...Doomsday, there once was a time when he really impressed me. Nowadays I pity the behemoth.


----------



## vicious1 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a feeling that Doomsday is going to be going in the owned thread in a few weeks.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

> *11) Basically, what you said about Batman seems to also apply to Superman with what is going on in “New Krypton” with Supergirl, Krypto and 100,000 Kryptonians showing up. But let’s look at one of the larger criticisms of “New Krypton” – there was a point a while back when everything was stripped down. Superman was “the last son of Krypton.” He was alien and alone, which allowed for some wonderful stories, despite being married. Now, we’ve got 100,000 plus maybe another half dozen Kryptonians running around, along with many of the adapted tropes of the Silver Age... *
> 
> DD: Let me interrupt for a second – that’s the old, “Why do we need a Green Lantern Corps?” argument. Why do we need a Green Lantern Corps if we have one Green Lantern?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kinjishi (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, I just read Superman 681. I have to admit, I didn't see that last page coming. But seriously, Doomsday isn't as impressive as he once was. What intrigues me more are the two center panels on the previous page.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

what intrigues me the most is what Luthor has planned if he's actually sending in Doomsday FIRST


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2008)

surprised no one mentioned the Krypto scene, that was both very sad and uplifting.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

Superman related portion from an interview with Johns, it focuses a lot on NK and brings up a few of his plans for the future.





> *IGN Comics: I would think that your experience working on the Sinestro Corp War in particular, and the runaway success of that project, would help inform the way you'd approach New Krypton, no? *
> 
> Johns: Yeah, but it's a different kind of thing. I wrote nearly all of the Sinestro Corp War. New Krypton is different because I'm working with James [Robinson] so closely. It's as much his story as it is mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2008)

interview continued



> *IGN Comics: Pa Kent has always been the main source of Superman's humanity. He's the one who instilled human and American values in Clark since childhood. By making Brainiac responsible for Pa's death, it seems like the first major step we've seen of someone trying to sever that tie to humanity. Is that accurate? *
> 
> Johns: What other villain in Superman's gallery would best sever his tie to humanity than Brainiac?
> 
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics Special Featuring the Guardian #1 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 4, 2008)

I wonder if Bibbo will cameo. . .


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2008)

Bibbo made a 1 panel cameo in the Atlas arc, Atlas basically threw him and Steel away like garbage before Krypto attacked him.

Johns has no interest in the character, but Robinson has promised to use him at some point in 2009.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Action Comics #871 preview_ 















Luthor


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2008)

my thoughts on this issue:

- *Gen. Samuel Lane is a pimp and a fucking badass* 

- Doomsday fight was fuck awesome.  but god damn was he owned.

- A new Nightwing and Flamebird eh?  Well at least not all kryptonians suffer from superdickery.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 12, 2008)

Now we're "fragile creatures" huh ? I really want to like Kara's rents. But they're making it so hard . . . 

You're right about the last bit, Kilowog, I'll be rooting for those two. But what I want to see is their reaction when they hear about Dick Grayson and Bette Kane


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't think you're _supposed_ to really like them.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 13, 2008)

Nothing a little natural _tactile-telekinesis_ can't handle.

Haha, oh Geoff you. And was the statue a hint? 

Another fantastic issue.


----------



## vicious1 (Nov 13, 2008)

Some people are going to be pissed if Johns is just fucking with them. General Lane is going to get owned by Luthor at some point down the road. Luthor isn't going to let that shit slide.


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 13, 2008)

Action Comics 871 was ok. It had a few cool moments, but overall I wasn't very excited about it. So far, i like the Braniac Arc better.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know, I'm enjoying it so far.

But Geoff needs to come out with some batshit insane ideas in order to keep this intresting. I won't be satsified until the sun is turned red and an army of Braniac brained Doomsdays all controlled by Luthor at the helm of a giant kryponite powered Airship attacks Kandor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, it's going to be Kandor vs. the World at some point.

I doubt all those Kryptonians will react kindly against the military mobilization, and the world reacting to the idea of 100,000 Kryptonians with various degrees of morals.

Heck, if Kandor showed up in the real world, everybody would be in freaking panic mode.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 13, 2008)

Is this a post-FC story?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2008)

who the hell knows?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 13, 2008)

Perhaps.

Supergirl coincides with New Krypton, and Kara already mentioned Batman being missing for some period of time.

So at the least, it's post-Batman RIP.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2008)

that leaves a very narrow space of time since RIP and FC happen very close from each other (I think Morrison said about a month at most).

which kinda fits I guess the whole event + the brainiac/atlas stuff couldn't be more than a few days long


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2008)

Continuity won't make sense until Final Crisis is over. Unfortunatly I have a feeling that "The Day that Evil Won" has already passed, and that Final Crisis will end with the world exactly the same as it was.

Hype be damned, DC isn't giving up it's Status Quo right now. Not with several major storylines already being promised for 2009.


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't believe this has been asked yet, but...

How long is it before Clark makes a deal with Neron to bring back his father at the expense of his marriage with Lois, triggering the "Event within an Event", "Brand New Krypton"?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

> *ACTION COMICS #874
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Pablo Raimondi
> Cover by Aaron Lopresti*
> ...







> *SUPERMAN #685
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Renato Guedes & Wilson Magalháes
> Cover by Alex Ross*
> ...







> *SUPERGIRL #38
> Written by Sterling Gates Cover by Joshua Middleton
> Art by Jamal Igle & Keith Champagne*“Who is Superwoman?” part 2! The mystery of the year continues! Supergirl uncovers a vital clue to Superwoman’s identity, but the Woman of Steel is more than willing to fight to protect her secrets! Plus, just what is Reactron up to – and what does a certain Metropolis police inspector have to do with it?
> On sale February 18 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 17, 2008)

I swear, Supergirl finally has interesting solicited stories.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2008)

I know it's like the world has gone crazy.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 18, 2008)

Good shit happens suddenly for once.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope Robinson can continue his upcurb.  The Atlas arc blew, but his Jimmy/Guardian stuff were decent and his recent issue was also neat


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

ok so apparently New Krypton will pay off everything it promises:

- from solicits it can be assumed that Kandor still exists, if not on earth, very, very close to it

- Action Comics will apparently now be about Nightwing and Flamebird

- Superman flies off into space "never to return"


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #35 preview_


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 18, 2008)

I have to wait until the issue is finally released before a final judgement

In the meantime . . .

Allura . . . You bitch . . .


----------



## Kameil (Nov 18, 2008)

Lol Alura is a another overprotective bitch assisting her kid.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 19, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Lol Alura is a another overprotective bitch assisting her kid.



At least Zor-El seems good enough. For now. Until some misunderstanding sends him off into a rage.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

meh, she's just being an overbearing mother.


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, she's an overbearing mother, with septic superdickery running through her veins. 

As I said, I'll wait until reading the whole issue (Perhaps the whole event ?) before a final anything.


----------



## Graham Aker (Nov 19, 2008)

She hasn't seen her kid in years. 

If anything, I'd be bothered if she didn't want Kara back in Kandor.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> She hasn't seen her kid in years.
> 
> If anything, I'd be bothered if she didn't want Kara back in Kandor.



also she was 100% sure that she was dead for all those years.

I mean seriously I know she's bitchy but that's how pretty much all mothers I know act.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 19, 2008)

Even the toughest of heroes have endured the ferocity of a mother's bitchness.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 24, 2008)

Action comics.....nightwing?  I'm confused....hopeful?  Worried....no just confused.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Action comics.....nightwing?  I'm confused....hopeful?  Worried....no just confused.



what confuses you? the nightwing part or the fact that they're giving him Action?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2008)

stealth bump >_>





*Spoiler*: _Superman #682 preview_


----------



## Kameil (Nov 24, 2008)

OOOOOHHHHH SHITTTTT KRYPTONIAN INVASION!!!!!


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 24, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Action comics.....nightwing?  I'm confused....hopeful?  Worried....no just confused.



The original "Nightwing" was a Kandorian hero. When Dick was about to hit it out on his own, Superman told him the story and he took the name as inspiration.

So these are two Kryptonians in the vein of the _original_ Nightwing and Flamebird, not Dick Grayson.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 24, 2008)

also note there is a Nightwing groupie who took up the name Flamebird


----------



## Kameil (Nov 24, 2008)

Lol Flamebird.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 24, 2008)

She reminds me of a field coach dyke coercing cheerleaders to assist her in the showers.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 24, 2008)

I ronic that scarf on Dick makes  him look homo and her look...homo.....


----------



## The Wanderer (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, she looks better in her current costume.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 24, 2008)

Much better she does like however I don't see the scarf.


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 24, 2008)

yea, they got doomsday fucked up. stupid DC writers.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 26, 2008)

Superman's pissed off


----------



## Kameil (Nov 26, 2008)

Kryptonian massacre upon humans alike.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 26, 2008)

I know this isn't the thread for this, but, what would be a good starter Superman story for someone who's into the character but hasn't read the comics. I'm thinking Superman: for All Seasons or All-Star but neither feels right.


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 26, 2008)

All Seasons is a very good story, All-Star is almost transcendent. I highly recommend both.

If you want to get into common continuity stuff, I'd start with "Up, Up and Away!" and go from there. It brings you up to the status quo in the current universe, and from there just keep looking for "Action Comics" collections that say "Geoff Johns".


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

NEW CREATIVE STAFF OF THE SUPER BOOKS (confirmed by DiDio)

James Robinson and Renato Guedes on *Superman*.  For the next year, Superman will be in space.

Greg Rucka and Eddy Barrows on *Action Comics*.  Following the adventures of Nightwing and Flamebird (these are NOT new characters but older ones in new IDs)

Andrew Kreisberg and Pete Woods on *Superman: New Krypton*.  Following what happens to the 100,000 kryptonians.

Geoff Johns and Gary Frank on *Superman: Secret Origin*.  Basically a year long mini that is retconning "Birthright" out of existance.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

Fuck the 100,000 kryptonians I must know Supe's past.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2008)

Why not just call it New Krypton ongoing?

I mean it just seems...I don't know...like branding. Like calling Gotham Central "Batman: Gotham Central" it just diminishes it...

Geoff Johns doing another Origin story? I shall pay in advance


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> NEW CREATIVE STAFF OF THE SUPER BOOKS (confirmed by DiDio)
> 
> James Robinson and Renato Guedes on *Superman*.  For the next year, Superman will be in space.
> 
> ...



*Passes out due to happiness*


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

Geoff's going to rape again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 27, 2008)

If New Krypton didn't happen, I wonder what stories Sterling would turn out for Supergirl.


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

Probably become gradually worse.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> NEW CREATIVE STAFF OF THE SUPER BOOKS (confirmed by DiDio)
> 
> James Robinson and Renato Guedes on *Superman*.  For the next year, Superman will be in space.
> 
> ...



LOL I forgot to add Kara's book


----------



## WarriorS (Nov 27, 2008)

Kameil said:


> Probably become gradually worse.



I dunno. Linda Lang is a concept pretty much divorced from the biggest parts of New Krypton. Integrating Supergirl closer to Superman works a lot better; I don't think he was included nearly enough for someone who was basically supposed to be a mentor to Supergirl.

I would, however, like to see Boomer come back in a support role. I actually enjoyed his appearances in the book.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2008)

I think they are trying to establish the idea of whether Supergirl will have to choose between Superman or Kandor.

Superman's story arc probably involves the realization that he is more Human than Kryptonian. That he really is truly alone.

By having her mostly interact with her parents and be in Kandor, they are developing a sort of boundary between her and Superman. It's the same boundary that separates the humans from the kryptonians.

I have to say I'm surprised at the quality of "Superman" (the comic), since the start of New Krypton it is by far the best Superman book out there right now. Hopefully Geoff can show us he has the mojo with the next Action Comics Issue.

I really wish Kingdom Come Superman would make an appearance in this...I really want to see what his opinion would be.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

indeed, I mean I look at how bad the Atlas arc was and then I look at his New Krypton related stuff and I ask myself if he purposely made his first arc bad just to throw people a curveball


----------



## Kameil (Nov 27, 2008)

Kara choosing supermang or Kandor seems like the other kryptonians are trying to present her their way of life as it was on their homeworld. Attempting to get Kara coping with the other fellow Kryptonians in residing in another place may be tough.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 27, 2008)

Cat Grant's bitchery isn't going to make the choice any harder


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 28, 2008)

Interesting article here


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 28, 2008)

I like Gary Frank's art. It kinda reminds me of the old Superman movies I used to watch as a kid. I think I'll put my prolonged hatred of the character aside and try to enjoy Secret Origin.

Also about the new books

*Action Comics: *Rucka is win, but I think I'll pass ?

*Superman: *Lolz, Superman is getting (or self imposing) exiled in space and I bet the people at the Planet STILL won't figure out he's Clark Kent


----------



## Kameil (Nov 28, 2008)

His identity will never be revealed.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 28, 2008)

My personal theory is that Connor is Nightwing.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Superman: *Lolz, Superman is getting (or self imposing) exiled in space and I bet the people at the Planet STILL won't figure out he's Clark Kent



What do you mean?

Clark and Lois are on their 20th honeymoon in 4 years. 

Yeah I know Lois came back, but Clark got a stomach virus and decided to quarantine himself in Mexico to keep America safe from foreign illness. The man's a damn hero ...should be back by September


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

well since all 6 covers were leaked we can assume that "Superman: Origin" will follow this course

1 - Childhood in Smallville

2 - First adventure with the Legion of Super-Heroes

3 - First day at the Daily Planet

4 - Clark creates the fortress of solitude.

5 - First meeting with Luthor

6 - conflict with shadow figure (Brainiac? Bizarro?) likely related to Luthor in some way.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> I like Gary Frank's art. It kinda reminds me of the old Superman movies I used to watch as a kid. I think I'll put my prolonged hatred of the character aside and try to enjoy Secret Origin.



well every issue will apparently be doucle sized and Gary Frank has put every thing else on hold so that this book will be "the best damn thing I've ever done"

also it's Geoff Fucking Johns writting 



> *Action Comics: *Rucka is win, but I think I'll pass ?


you said the same with Revelations


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Clark and Lois are on their 20th honeymoon in 4 years.
> 
> Yeah I know Lois came back, but Clark got a stomach virus and decided to quarantine himself in Mexico to keep America safe from foreign illness. The man's a damn hero ...should be back by September


LMAO! The reporter staff would fall for it too.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> well every issue will apparently be doucle sized and Gary Frank has put every thing else on hold so that this book will be "the best damn thing I've ever done"
> 
> also it's Geoff Fucking Johns writting


After I typed that post, I read Action Comics Last Son. It was great. 


Kilowog said:


> you said the same with Revelations


I know


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

furthur proof that Johns is so awesome, he can write about stuff you hate and you'll still like it.

Geoff Johns owns your soul


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, because the other guy who wrote the arcs before and after didn't really hold my attention for very long.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

what arcs were those again?  or are you talking about the filler that Nicienza/Busiek wrote when Johns was busy with SCW? I kinda liked them (and his Superman run) on the whole, but I really don't see many non regular superman fans enjoying them as much as Action.

also just as an FYI, Johns' superman stories post Infinite Crisis are:

Up, Up and Away (with Busiek)
Last Son (with Donner)
Escape from the Bizarro World (with Donner)
Legion of Super-Heroes
a done-in-one story about Toyman
Brainiac
New Krypton (with Robinson and Gates)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

One pf them, was an infinite Crisis tie-in (I think?) "3 2 1" with Jimmy Olsen, the other I just forgot. It may have been "Up, Up, and Away". ?


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

3-2-1 was I THINK a *Countdown tie-in*, which explains why the arc wasn't good

Up, Up and Away was the one where Supes gets his powers back after his fight with SBP. ends with a massive confrontation between Luthor and Superman


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, you're right countdown. I read that one though all the way through, it was craptacular and I only read the first book of Up Up and Away.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

lol giant monkey fight 

also UU&A was a pretty good arc, though I can totally understand why people would get bored of it (Supes doesn't get his powers baCK till the last half of it)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> lol giant monkey fight
> 
> also UU&A was a pretty good arc, though I can totally understand why people would get bored of it (Supes doesn't get his powers baCK till the last half of it)


I know. I was like wth? Since I'm somewhat familiar with him losing his powers in IC and through 52, I was expecting "game on" at the start of OYL.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah he doesn't get his powers back till the 2nd half, then it "game on" with Luthor putting his plan into motion.  I personally liked the arc quite a bit, not as good as what Johns did later but it was well written.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was hesitant about reading New Krypton at first, but something tells me they there's a strong chance that Zod will be involved. So far, it isn't "ZOMG amazing" like SCW but that's mainly because I don't really like the artists being used. Gary Frank >>>> those guys. The story is fun yet, somewhat predictable but that doesn't matter. Soon they will all kneel before Zod. 

The two military guys are my favorites by the way. I love how everyone was expecting them to help out with that car wreck and they just floated away like "fuck 'em. "


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2008)

everything in the above post is undeniable fact.  about Gary Frank, about Zod, it's being fun yet not as good as SCW, everything.  I'm shocked.

also m0, did you read my 2 New Krypton prequel packs? (Brainiac, with art by Gary Frank.  and the Atlas arc)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's because Lil' Mo always speaks truths. 

I read Braniac, but not Atlas. That was the Krypto appreciation story right? If so, I'll pass. I hate those damned super pets so much: Krypto, Ace: The Bat-hound and Streaky? Streaks? Streaker?... some shit like that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2008)

krypto was the best part of that arc, he kicked some serious ass when Supes got KOd by Atlas.  also the supergirl issue that I put with it was also a nice read.

anyways it leads up to New Krypton, not essential but it does plant some seeds.  also it might end up becoming more important since Atlas himself appeared in the newest part of the New Krypton crossover.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2008)

interview with Rucka about his upcoming run of Action Comics


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2008)

LIL_M0 said:


> There's a Superman movie marathon on AMC (I think?). Part 2 was my favorite as a kid. "Kneel before Zod. "





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In October 2006, film director Richard Donner, noted for his work on the first two Superman movies, became co-writer of Action Comics along with Geoff Johns... The origins of Zod, Ursa, and Non are similar to the events shown in Superman II. Zod now closely resembles his movie counterpart, with the addition of a black trenchcoat.


I knew this felt like win for some reason.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah the Last Son and Escape from the Bizzaro World were co-written by Donner, I know some purist didn't care for them, but I loved both arcs.  (Bizzaro especially, since it had Eric Powell on art )


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bizarro World has lulz. How could anyone not care for teh lulz?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2008)

only thing it lacked was exploding Orangutangs and Goon poppoing in to shoot up zombies[/goonjoke]


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2008)

<--- Didn't get the joke.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2008)

eric powell does the writting and art on the TERRIFIC Dark Horse series called The Goon, which is just so crazy and off the wall no one can not love it.

It's why Johns flat out went to Powell and begged him to do the art on their Bizarro arc.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2008)

Interesting... ?


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 6, 2008)

> *James Robinson and Renato Guedes* on Superman. For the next year, Superman will be in space.


Awww crap.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 6, 2008)

That sounds disgusting.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2008)

Gary Frank on Superman: Secret Origins


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 9, 2008)

As long as it's not too Smallville-ly.

Although, I wouldn't mind adapting Chloe Sullivan into comic book, even if it's not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2008)

Creature Commandos?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

I loved this issue.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 10, 2008)

It was somewhat odd and appealing.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah, apparently Superman will stop appearing in SUPERMAN for a while



> *20: Finally, where will Superman be seen once he’s out of Superman and Action? *
> 
> DD: At home, with the wife. [laughs] He will be only appearing in the New Krypton series. It’s everything you think it is, and not exactly at the same time.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks like Supes needed a long break.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2008)

huh not only Nightwing and Flamebird "old" characters, so is Superwoman, interesting...


----------



## Kameil (Dec 11, 2008)

SuperWoman as well? That is strange and intriguing can't wait to delve into that one.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 12, 2008)

Next thing we know, we get the Legion of Superpets back.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

well, Streaky did appear in Final Crisis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Those damn super pets. The only one that's cool is (Batman Beyond) Ace, because he's just a mean Doberman Pinscher, no silly costume.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

you obviously haven't read the Atlas arc, even though it's not very "good", Krypto is a mofo badass in that :


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you obviously haven't read the Atlas arc, even though *it's not very "good"*, Krypto is a mofo badass in that :


Why would I wanna read something crappy?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

because we all got stuck reading it, so why not you? 

anyways in that arc, Atlas beats the holy fuck all of Superman, Supergirl, Bibbo Bibowski and Steel and the only one left is Krypto.  and he really goes all into it, even when the government start shooting him with a super laser from space during the fight.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

Mark Waid on his lifelong dream being retconned out of existance forever.



> *Brian Cronin:* “When asked how long you expected your Superman: Birthright would remain in continuity, you replied, “What time is it now?” Do you have any feelings you wish to express about Geoff Johns’ Superman: Secret Origin, which will essentially render void your version of Superman’s beginnings?”
> *Brian Cronin:* That last one was a fairly common question, asking what your take on Johns’ Secret Origin was, which I found kinda odd - “How do you feel that they’re re-doing the origin you created?” “I think it’s AWEsome!”
> *Mark Waid:* “Dear Mark: How do you feel about the fact that Geoff Johns is dating your ex?”
> *Brian Cronin:* Yeah, exactly.
> ...




edit:

lol at Johns continually destroying all that Mark Waid loves.


Waid on the most recent Legion reboot:



> *Mark Waid: *It’s working now, for Geoff, but the landscape’s much different than it was in 2004.
> *Mark Waid:* Also, Geoff has DC editorial behind him. We did not. We had to get sandbagged by the goddamned “Lightning Saga” in JLA that, no fault of writer Brad Meltzer’s, was a total surprise to us and made us look like idiots.




also



> *Brian Cronin:* But that’s what I mean – why go with what seemed to be a lose-lose scenario?
> *Mark Waid:* Look, I agree, with 20/20 hindsight (again), the smart thing would have been to roll everything back to Levitz days. But Geoff and Gary Frank have an arrow in their quiver that we did not: Superboy.
> *Mark Waid:* So had we done exactly what Geoff and Gary did recently–well, (a) we couldn’t have, because then-Superman editorial would have nixed it, and (b) IF we had, we’d have had to scrap everything the moment Superboy entered Legal Limbo for two years.
> *Mark Waid:* So we would have had to retcon OURSELVES six issues in.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> Mark Waid on his lifelong dream being retconned out of existance forever.


Was Birthright any good? ?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

it was a great, great story.  only problem I can see with it is if you don't like Leinil Yu's art.


----------



## Kinjishi (Dec 12, 2008)

Johns is slipping on Action comics. In theory, New Krypton sounds extremely compelling; however, Johns isn't executing the way I hoped he would.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 12, 2008)

rocklee0036 said:


> Johns is slipping on Action comics. In theory, New Krypton sounds extremely compelling; however, Johns isn't executing the way I hoped he would.



^^


			
				me said:
			
		

> So far, it isn't "ZOMG amazing" like SCW but that's mainly because I don't really like the artists being used. Gary Frank >>>> those guys. The story is fun yet, somewhat predictable...



:xzaru                            .


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2008)

indeed he is, who honestly though RObinson would be carrying this arc after the drek of the Atlas arc?  I know I didn't


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

> *SUPERMAN #686
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Renato Guedes & Wilson Magalháes
> Cover by Eddy Barrows & Julio Ferreira*
> ...





> *ACTION COMICS #875
> Written by Greg Rucka
> Art by Eddy Barrows & Ruy José
> Cover by Eddy Barrows & Julio Ferreira*
> ...








> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #1
> Written by Andrew Kreisberg
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting, but they lack the words "Geoff Johns" I'll pass.

Also, is World of New Krypton an epilogue or series?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

didn't you read my post like a billion pages ago?  Johns and Frank are doing "Secret Origins"

also how could you not check out something by Rucka  plus it has Eddy Barrows who is doing a fine job in TT

also World of New Krypton is an ongoing, and it will be the only book to have Superman himself appearing.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> didn't you read my post like a billion pages ago?  Johns and Frank are doing "Secret Origins"


I did. 


Kilowog said:


> also how could you not check out something by Rucka  plus it has Eddy Barrows who is doing a fine job in TT


Rucka is win, but I'll pass. NW and FB don't look cool.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

you said the exact same thing about Spectre and Revelations 


also personally my take on all this:

Action Comics - the NW/FB story partially interests me also rucka is one of the best writers and I like Barrows' pencils.

Superman - Robinson is horrible at writting the Superman character, but he is doing pretty well with Guardian so this might be great.

World of New Krypton - I'm unsure about all this since Andrew Kreisberg has written almost nothing so I don't have afeel on his style


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you said the exact same thing about Spectre and Revelations



But the Spectre is kinda cool and I heartz Montoya. Once I found out that she was in it, I was pretty much sold.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

I distinctly remember you were all "oh Montoya is in it? still not reading it cause of Spectre" or something like that


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, you should also distinctly remember me flip-flopping on that title until I saw the preview art. That's why I said "pretty much sold". The art was what tipped the scale.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2008)

you are king of flip flops 

dropping titles on the drop of a hat that end up being good, jumping on bandwagons of good series and jumping into a car as it drives off a cliff


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 13, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> you are king of flip flops
> 
> dropping titles on the drop of a hat that end up being good, jumping on bandwagons of good series *and jumping into a car as it drives off a cliff*


I did that last one for teh lulz.


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 15, 2008)

For those of you who haven't noticed, Action Comics pretty much revealed _why_ Superman has to go into space: A bunch of the cities in Brainiac's ship contain the last remenants of planets which will eventually give the Legion of Superheroes some of their biggest players (Braal - Cosmic Boy, Winath - Lightning Twins).

So that's that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Supergirl 36 (New Krypton pt.8) preview*

​
*Written by Sterling Gates; Art by Jamal Igle and Keith Champagne; Cover by Joshua Middleton;Variant Covers by Chris Spro*
"New Krypton" part 8! In the aftermath of ACTION COMICS #872, the city of Kandor is rocked to its core and Supergirl angrily unleashes her full power! The Kryptonian population is pushed to its limits and the mystery of one of Kandor's vigilantes gets deeper and deeper! Meanwhile, just what is Cat Grant smiling about? And what's her latest article have to say about the Girl of Steel?
*DC Comics | **32pg. | **Color | **$2.99 US *

*Click the pic or the link below...*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

looks like we won't be getting Secret Origins till at least April






> *SUPERGIRL #39 *
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle & Keith Champagne
> Cover by Joshua Middleton
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Youe mean a Supergirl: Secret Origins? Why, they just explained her origin last month. **


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

Superman Secret Origin


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

lolz. You didn't read my secret message.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2008)

just for that I'm cutting you off from your lulz

no lulz till thursday


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 15, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> just for that I'm cutting you off from your lulz
> 
> no lulz till thursday


...


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 17, 2008)

What are the chances of a Superboy and The Legion of Superheroes series starting up?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

depends of if SBP reforms


----------



## Castiel (Dec 17, 2008)

new Supergirl was good, I get what they're going for with Alura but I still hate her so much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm still waiting for a better scan before I read Supergirl...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2008)

this event has been kinda weird in that some parts go really fast and some go really slow and there are so many tangents.

I mean seriously it feels only half done, but there are only 2 parts left (Superman #683 and Action Comics #873) not counting all the epilogue stuff that sets up the new status quo


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

WarriorS said:


> For those of you who haven't noticed, Action Comics pretty much revealed _why_ Superman has to go into space: A bunch of the cities in Brainiac's ship contain the last remenants of planets which will eventually give the Legion of Superheroes some of their biggest players (Braal - Cosmic Boy, Winath - Lightning Twins).
> 
> So that's that.



Braniac has had those cities for "ages" and the Legion still exists, but it's a good theory though.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

Legion would have been established like 980 years in the future, plus it would explain WHY they went back for Superboy.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

I thought they went back to meet their hero?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

Their hero who saved their civilization from the clutches of Brainiac and gave them their own planet again after ages of captivity.


how is it not adding up to you?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Legionaries learned about Superman while they were living on Earth. Pre-retcon is always truth.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

> Pre-retcon is always truth.



you don't really GET Geoff Johns do you?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

And here I thought Robinson was driving the NK bus all this time.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

oh Robinson most definitely is, but Johns is just taking the oppurtunity to lay more hints to his grand master plan to remake the DCU in his own image


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

MU


			
				a dude on anther forums response said:
			
		

> I am not sure that this is the reason why Superman leaves Earth as traditionally seeding the planets is Mon-Els job, and with him coming out of the Phantom Zone soon then this would seem the be foreshadowing that.  I am sure I have read in the solicits or somewhere that Clark leaves with the others due to some anti-Kryptonian legislation that gets passed, presumably banning them from Earth, so he probably just goes along to keep an eye on them.  Also to get away for a while whilst he gets over the death of his father.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 23, 2008)

that would also make some sense, so he leaves and then uses the oppurtunity to seed the planets and become the hero of the Legion 

plus that would make some sense since Mon-El is a DAXAMITE, not kryptonian.  

plus Rucka did say his Action run would be taking place all over the planet earth and not in one fixed location


----------



## WarriorS (Dec 23, 2008)

In all honesty, New Krypton doesn't feel like an event as it is the lead-up _to_ an event, like the minis for _Countdown to Infinite Crisis_ (The only Countdown worth a damn!). I suppose it's like the Sinestro War in that it is definitely setting up a new Status Quo, but it's taking a much slower time getting to it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah. It feels like a regular crossover story arc, like The Lightning Saga.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

penultimate chapter (translation, one right before last)






*Spoiler*: _Superman #683 preview_


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 29, 2008)

I think the Guardian should have brought with him a better roster of heroes.

2 Gl's, Peegee, Wondy and Alan Scott are alright, they can dance with Kryptonians. The rest? Lawl...

And that variant cover by Sprouse > interior art and Ross' cover.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> depends of if SBP reforms



He gets to reform?



Geesh, that was it for my 2008 DC(non vertigo) intrest.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

don't mock it till you read it, this has the potential to turn out good.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 29, 2008)

Superboy-Prime and the Legion of Super Heroes? Must be why Geoff dropped JSA, eh?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

Seriously, Superman is the only person who could look at SBP and even remotely think he can stop being an evil dick, gotta love the big blue boyscout


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

Alura is the biggest cunt in the universe.


also Black Lightning is quickly becoming one of my favorite DC characters.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

If I could describe New Krypton in one word, it would be... yawn. The "epic" battle really isn't epic at all. Plus it lacks Zod. The red herring of Zod re-appearing is the only reason I've been reading this shit.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah, personally I find this event "ok" not great, but it would have been nice if Johns brought his A-game to thism instead of his C-game


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 2, 2009)

"New Krypton will be to Superman what Sinestro Corps War was to Green Lantern" 

LIES! 



Superman and the Legion of Super Heroes arc >>>>>> New Krypton


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> "New Krypton will be to Superman what Sinestro Corps War was to Green Lantern"
> 
> LIES!




I remeber that too. 


Graham Aker said:


> Superman and the Legion of Super Heroes arc >>>>>> New Krypton


So true. That was epic. EPICCCCCCCCC!!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> "New Krypton will be to Superman what Sinestro Corps War was to Green Lantern"
> 
> LIES!
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 3, 2009)

I so damn agree.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

DC switched the FoE cover, the NK finale will not have Bizarro on the cover.

here's the new cover:


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

That's good. Bizarro isn't really evil anyways, just bizarre.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2009)

Not to mention, how would Bizarro play in the conclusion of NK? Luthor would have been a more logical choice.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 8, 2009)

Kreisberg On "World of New Krypton"... 


*
*EDIT*
Finally read the interview. This seems like I'll like it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2009)

Interview makes me optimistic.


----------



## WarriorS (Jan 10, 2009)

I said this a page or so back, but I still think this has been a good event. The problem is that it _is_ like _Sinestro Corps War_ in a major way, but it's not in the way we all expected it.

The problem is that _SCW_ was balls-to-the-walls action. There really weren't any slow moments; it was all massive space battles with characters looking badass and showing why the GLC rocks. But more than that, it completely flipped the Status Quo for the GLC: Suddenly there was an entire Corps of guys with rings mounted against them. The whole new "emotional color spectrum" thing and how that feeds into ring usage. The new laws.

Now, the problem is that _New Krypton_ isn't anchoring it's changes with big action. In all fairness, it can't: You really can't have a half-dozen books of all-out war with 100,000 Kryptonians. You can't suspend disbelief THAT long. This had to be done in a much different way. Frankly, I wish this was going on for a year; that it had happened after FC. I just don't like how fast it is proceeding; I want more time to see how Kryptonians living on Earth would be like. I don't think they've explored what a damn-interesting thing this could be. Worse still, they have three books to work with while GL only had two, so they could have gotten a lot more in in a shorter amount of time.

Since I was expecting a much slower story, I guess I'm not really that disappointed. But really, this is closer to _Secret Invasion_ in meaning: it's not as much the story (Which is still good, in my opinion), but for the Status Quo it's setting up. And right now, I have no clue what that is going to be.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 10, 2009)

I couldn't have said it better WarriorS. 

Also, the new status quo seems to be: No Superman on Earth which isn't saying much if you were like me and didn't read books where Superman was featured... 

Excuse me whilst I display my apathy for this.


----------



## BanAxe (Jan 10, 2009)

So Superman is leaving Earth?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 10, 2009)

Guess this is really a set up for him to organize the United Planets.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Action Comics #873 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

This was soooooooooooooooo boring. Superman's leaving Earth being in space isn't as (I can't find the appropriate word) as I'd imagined considering the location of where he'll be. I wasn't impressed at all, until the last page...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kneel before zod.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

YOU WILL ALL KNEEL


also I'm _slightly_ intrigued by the whole Superwoman thing.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

so m0 I guess you will now DEFINITELY be checking out World of New Krypton won't you? 


also Greg Rucka interview about Action Comics


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe if I can find the time. Next week my brain will be filled with paramedic knowledge and I won't have much room for comic stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

well that is to be expected, but in your free time I expect you to KNEEL


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Before Zod?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2009)

yes 

also Zod's wife will apparently be a recurring villain in Rucka's Action.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ursa isn't really Zod's wife, but I like where this is going.


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2009)

I liked this alot (finally got around to reading everything at one sitting). It was a good story and the directions it's propelled the whole cast is very interesting. I dig

Also; Luthor begs to differ.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know if I entirely buy Krypton's whole descent into evil.  It seemed too easy.


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2009)

It isnt descent to evil really, its more like how we humans view ants. we walk right over them and care not for their existence. the kyrptonians view humans in the same exact light; tiny pesks that can annoy us.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 16, 2009)

It just seemed like a bit much to send out the guys to capture the villains, and give them free reign to kill any humans trying to stop them.  I mean, they are Kryptonians, they could easily have handled it without the murder.

Sure they might think of them as ants, but there is no way I'd stomp all over my nephew's ant farm if I wanted to grab something from inside it.

I still liked the story a lot, it just needs a bit of suspension of disbelief (moreso than normal comics) for the catalyst.


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2009)

being stuck in a bottle for years fucks w/ yo head


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2009)

while you make good points, the ones who did hte killings and stuf seemed to be the crazy Zod radicals, most of the citizenry seemed alright, Whale killing aside.


also

do you guys think Superwoman is a defector?  or one of Luthor's creations?


----------



## Gooba (Jan 16, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> while you make good points, the ones who did hte killings and stuf seemed to be the crazy Zod radicals, most of the citizenry seemed alright, Whale killing aside.
> 
> 
> also
> ...


Well I was more referring to Alura, since she seemed like she would be more sensible than to order that.


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2009)

a luthor creation that defected


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think she defected. I vote "Just. As. Planned. "


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 16, 2009)

mow said:


> It isnt descent to evil really, its more like how we humans view ants. we walk right over them and care not for their existence. the kyrptonians view humans in the same exact light; tiny pesks that can annoy us.



But they only just got their powers, and humans look so much like Kryptonians... they're just assholes and you can't really make excuses for killing humans.

Most kryptonians are probably just following orders and listening to what alura tells them about humans though. Someone needs to slip on a kryptonite ring and bitch-slap some sense back into her


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2009)

She had sense to begin with?


----------



## mow (Jan 17, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> But they only just got their powers, and humans look so much like Kryptonians... they're just assholes and you can't really make excuses for killing humans.



oh, i can think of several good reasons not only to kill humans, but to perform a massive global genocide as well.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Sure they might think of them as ants, but there is no way I'd stomp all over my nephew's ant farm if I wanted to grab something from inside it.



I can name 4 uncles who would do so immidiately, and 3 uncles + a lesbian aunt who would not.


some people are just dicks.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2009)

> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #2
> Written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...








> *ACTION COMICS #876
> Written by Greg Rucka
> Art by Eddy Barrows & Ruy Jose
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...








> *SUPERMAN #687
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Renato Guedes & Wilson Magalháes
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #40
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle & Jon Sibal
> Cover by Joshua Middleton*
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #37 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 20, 2009)

Bad woman!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 24, 2009)

**


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 24, 2009)

:rofl                                  **


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 25, 2009)

What? That's sum nice Kryptonian ass. 

Bet Kara's jealous because she doesn't have one. 


SG #37 was ace. Can't wait for the next.
Wonder what Lane has on Superwoman tho.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 25, 2009)

I wish Gates didn't have to write editorial-driven stories.

This is the guy that, with 1 FUCKING ISSUE, took away the lingering fail of the previous 25+ issues of the run.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #684 preview_


----------



## Kameil (Jan 26, 2009)

Parasite rape.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2009)

PARASITE FONDLING.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

Gates responds to the speculation over Superwoman's identity.  The "top 5" most likely guesses by fans were:

Thara Ak-Var 
Karsta War-Ul
Alura Zor-El 
Lucy Lane
Linda Danvers


which either means one of these is right, or absolutely none are


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 28, 2009)

When's Superman just gonna punch Alura?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2009)

Seig Heil Zod


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2009)

so apparently Kreisberg is off World of New Krypton and has been replaced by both Robinson and Rucka


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2009)

But will this bode well?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2009)

lol editorial pwn3d

Anyways. I'm kinda confused. If Action Comics (FOE Luthor) is supposed to be New Krypton part 10 and Superman (FOE Parasite) is supposed to be New Krypton part 12 epilogue, where's part 11? It's not the Supergirl (FOE Superwoman) book because it would have been labeled as such with the little diamond thingy... right?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

I think it is the Supergirl issue since  the FOE Superwoman and FOE Parasite both count as "epilogues"


----------



## Castiel (Feb 5, 2009)

mystery solved, Kreisberg left to go do Fringe


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 5, 2009)

so having read New Krypton again, along with the two epilogues, I like it more. At first it was kinda like reading CW without reading Captain America 25, the story just felt incomplete.

One thing that kinda bothered me was this: at the end of New Krypton (AC 873), what's her face said that Supes wasn't welcome on her planet. Yet in the next book in succession (Supes 684) she was being all cordial and said something to the effect of "I'm glad you're here". Maybe it was sarcasm though...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Other than the writers, I blame Zod.

He'd rub it in Superman's face.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

GLs will be appearing in "World of New Krypton"
Supergirl, NW and FB will be making small appearances in WoNK from time to time
Black Lightning, Steel and Zachary Zatara will be a major supporting characters for Mon-El
Robinson has not forgetten that Atlas in in Metropolis
Lois will be appearing mainly in Action, Jimmy in "Superman", and Cat Grant in Supergirl
Superwoman arc will end in May.
Supergirl will apparently be going back to Earth as "Linda Lang"
Allura will be major in "Supergirl"
Secret Origin will come out in Summer
they imply the Kryptonians succeed in terra-forming New Krypton
Johns and Manapul will be on Adventure comics, which will start in June
of the 2 shadows on the cover "one is good, one is bad"
Legion of 3 Worlds will expand more on Luthor's sibling
Krypto will continue to kick ass
certain kryptonians from silver age stories will be appearing in WoNK
Chris is still missing and Zod is searching for him
Jimmy might be getting more one-shots
Adventure Comics will zap back and forth from the present, the Legion's era, and a 3rd time zone
There is an unspeakable evil hiding in the depths of the Phantom Zone, it's so powerful it scares Zod shitless, and it will be appearing
Krypto will no longer be the only Kryptonian animal
there will be lots, and lots of Zod in WoNK, lots of Ursa in Action
Zor-El might come back as a BL
This is all post-FC
this is all building up to a major "Blackest Night" epic for Superman
Adventure Comics will have a definite lead character, but it isn't Superman.
Adventure Comics will count as a "superman family" book


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Other than the writers, I blame Zod.
> 
> He'd rub it in Superman's face.



Yeah. It probably was Zod.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Legion of 3 Worlds will expand more on Luthor's sibling
> There is an unspeakable evil hiding in the depths of the Phantom Zone, it's so powerful it scares Zod shitless, and it will be appearing
> Krypto will no longer be the only Kryptonian animal



SILVER AGE REDUX. . . in Johns, we entrust.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

> *CBR News: Is “Adventure Comics” a title you’ve been working towards for some time? Looking at the teaser cover for #1, there’s obviously a through line from what you’ve been doing in “Action Comics,” “Justice Society of America” and “Legion of Three Worlds.” *
> 
> Geoff Johns: I’ve been working on this since back on “Superman and the Legion of Super-Heroes” [his critically acclaimed “Action Comics” arc].
> 
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Feb 7, 2009)

> # Johns and Manapul will be on Adventure comics, which will start in June
> # of the 2 shadows on the cover "one is good, one is bad"
> # Legion of 3 Worlds will expand more on Luthor's sibling
> # Adventure Comics will zap back and forth from the present, the Legion's era, and a 3rd time zone
> ...




this screams Conner PLEASE BE CONNER


----------



## Castiel (Feb 7, 2009)

> "All of the stuff I'm sort of known for with Opal City, I'm going to do with Metropolis; make it a real place." Robinson said the book will star the Guardian, Mon-El, Steel, Zatara and others.



a consistent portrayal of Metropolis would be nice for a change


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 8, 2009)

> He’s the best of Tim Sale and Adam Kubert put together.


Except those 2 don't draw underage girls in sexy lingerie. 

I mean, .

Anyway, I'm loving this. Seriously geeked just reading through those.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 8, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Krypto will no longer be the only Kryptonian animal



Kryptonian Pandas.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 8, 2009)

Legion of Super-Pets, is most likely.

Geoff Johns is a fucking machine, handling not only the titles he's writing now but also titles that HAVE YET TO BE.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder if the Streaky from FC is a kryptonian cat


----------



## Kameil (Feb 9, 2009)

I hate cats.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 9, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> I wonder if the Streaky from FC is a kryptonian cat



Cat?

How about the "man turned Superhorse"?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Action Comics #874 preview_


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

Kameil said:


> I hate cats.


 Blasphemer! 

Krypotonian Menagerie is going to be run by super intelligent, Kryptonian gorillas right?


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, there's one comic I won't be reading. Now that boring ol' NK is over, time to stop reading Robinson's Superman again. And lawl @ the art.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

> Well, there's one comic I won't be reading. Now that boring ol' NK is over, time to stop reading Robinson's Superman again. And lawl @ the art.



I'll read it if only for Guardian, I thought the Jimmy one-shots were great and I actually have hopes for those segments.  The Mon-El ones remain to be seen though...


----------



## Kameil (Feb 12, 2009)

YOU'RE CRAZY!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

General Zod


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2009)

But who is the hand with the key?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #38 preview_ 













when in doubt, punch it out


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2009)

Kryptonian cat-fight.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 15, 2009)

Kara's getting her ass beat.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh man, this fight is so hot.


----------



## Slice (Feb 16, 2009)

Wasnt "New Krypton" supposed to end after 8 issues? why do they keep the numbering going? Or are they doing that to give people a reading order because they want them to follow all 3 "super" comics?

Apart from that, i hate Superwomans costume. The design is just... well... ugly.


----------



## Slice (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes i approve of such fine ass.

But her costume is still bad, her physique would be even more outstanding if it wasnt covered by this ugly "blue/red/white covered in strange yellow dots" thing.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol Ass is ass and that particular ass I'd hit.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 16, 2009)

You mean fictional and Two-dimensional?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

Slice said:


> Wasnt "New Krypton" supposed to end after 8 issues? why do they keep the numbering going? Or are they doing that to give people a reading order because they want them to follow all 3 "super" comics?
> 
> Apart from that, i hate Superwomans costume. The design is just... well... ugly.



crossover is over, numbering is up to the end of the aftermath.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Next thing we know, Power Girl meets Superwoman.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

> *ACTION COMICS #877
> Written by Greg Rucka
> Art by Eddy Barrows & Ruy José
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN #688
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Renato Guedes & José Wilson Magalhães
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #41
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Talent Caldwell
> Cover by Joshua Middleton*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #3
> Written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Clark joins the military? ZOD's military?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

it said drafted


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 18, 2009)

Like we don't know what Kal is going to do/choose. Pointless drama is pointless.

Action and Supergirl will be the only Super books out of those 4 that I'll be reading.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

well like any good citizen he'll obviously go through with the draft, and he's Superman so we know he won't kill anyone.  so my guess is he'll maybe go renegade from Zod, or find a 3rd way.


Also even though Robinson is horrible Superman writer, the fact that Superman will no longer star Kal is a plus.  ALl the stuff he's been building up with Guardian interests me and Mon-El's supporting cast seems cool enough.

as for WoNK, I just hope Rucka can override Robinson failure


----------



## The Big G (Feb 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Clark joins the military? ZOD's military?



In time all must kneel before Zod


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 18, 2009)

The Big G said:


> In time all must kneel before Zod



Just. As. Planned.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 18, 2009)

One Planet, under Zod


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2009)

Zod-Krypton.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 19, 2009)

well the list of suspects has gone up considerably...

also I thought it had one of the best O&O back up stories so far


----------



## Slice (Feb 19, 2009)

Apart from that oh so unexpected (at least by me) twist with the superwoman, i actually enjoyed the O&O story more than the rest of the comic.

And Scar looked really scary in that last panel.


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 21, 2009)

The issue itself wasn't as good as the last one, but still good. Igle is really kicking ass with the art.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 21, 2009)

the communicator is that yellow thing on her hip


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2009)

Other yellow panels are for something else.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gates really makes me look forward to Supergirl, the same way Johns made me looks forward to reading Superman (well Action Comics). The thought of Rucka with Eddy Barrows(?) is making me look forward to Action Comics. Who knows, I might even like Nightwing and Flamebird too.  

Now if only Robinson could get his act together...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll basically only read it for Guardian, the Jimmy Olsen one-shots sold me on him.  I'm ambivalent on the Mon-El side of it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2009)

I wonder how long will it be before Chris Kent returns. . .

His Countdown counterpart was badass.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

filler post


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

Rucka/Robinson interview on WoNK


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #685 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2009)

new issue was pretty good, better than the previous one.  did a pretty good job introducing Mon-El to the status quo and setting up WoNK

also Dan DiDio leaked this plot point from WoNK


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zod has Kal tried for treason, the punishment...


DEATH





SEIG HEIL ZOD


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

> Sattler kicked off the panel with video teaser for the upcoming Superman books which focused on the General Zod taking command of New Krypton, and the forced on Earth realizing the threat that a planet full of Kryptonians poses.
> 
> Sattler then turned the panel over to Robinson, who said that in this week’s issue of Superman, the reason and rationale for Superman leaving Earth was seen, which sets up Superman: World of New Krypton, and his presence on the new planet. “World of New Krypton is the train that drives the engine,” Robinson said, noting that what happens in that book affects Superman, Action Comics, and Supergirl.
> 
> ...




also this



> Will The Daily Planet face a collapse like every other American newspaper? Robinson: That’s interesting, because *you’re going to see the return of Morgan Edge,* so there may be something with television.



more Kirby characters can only be a good thing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> more Kirby characters can only be a good thing



DEATH OF THE NEW GODS


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> new issue was pretty good, better than the previous one.  did a pretty good job introducing Mon-El to the status quo and setting up WoNK


I guess I'll check it out then.



> also Dan DiDio leaked this plot point from WoNK
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Well, that's not really surprising since Zod is uhm, evil. 

WoNK is still stupid. WONK!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Who's willing to bet New Krypton will be destroyed, like Krypton was?


----------



## Slice (Mar 1, 2009)

That or displaced.

The continuity can only handle a certain amount of Kryptonians near a yellow sun, and right now we have way too much of these guys flying around.

On a sidenote, i wonder what Superbitch Prime's reaction to new Krypton would be, because of his "all powerful" and "single Kryptonian in existance" complex.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Mar 1, 2009)

Superman needs to get a false leg and an eye patch. Then we can have a couple of scenes where Clark is staring forlorlnly at the sunset out of a window in his house/appartment while smoking a cigarette.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> WoNK is still stupid. WONK!



...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

Slice said:


> That or displaced.
> 
> The continuity can only handle a certain amount of Kryptonians near a yellow sun, and right now we have way too much of these guys flying around.



Unless DC's actually going for and sticking with change.

. . . HA!



> On a sidenote, i wonder what Superbitch Prime's reaction to new Krypton would be, because of his "all powerful" and "single Kryptonian in existance" complex.



If he did, he'd probably wage war since Zod is running it.


----------



## Slice (Mar 2, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Unless DC's actually going for and sticking with change.
> 
> . . . HA!



A nice, simple and well thought out continuity is not something i expect from DC, so there will be retcons and changes and in the end no one will know what exactly has been going on on new Krypton and where all these superpowered characters came from in the first place. 





Comic Book Guy said:


> If he did, he'd probably wage war since Zod is running it.



He's riddickulous powerful but taking on a whole planet of Kryptonians would be a bit much. And if he could take it, who else would be able to?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2009)

*World of New Krypton #1 (lol wonk)  preview
*


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 2, 2009)

What's been going on in New Krypton? I tuned out after maybe the second or third issue. I felt John's wasn't keeping up the steam he had in the Braniac Arc, and the other new Krypton tie-in books weren't helping much either.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2009)

mmm, that cover reminded me of the art in A-SS


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2009)

rocklee0036 said:


> What's been going on in New Krypton? I tuned out after maybe the second or third issue. I felt John's wasn't keeping up the steam he had in the Braniac Arc, and the other new Krypton tie-in books weren't helping much either.


Robinson and Gates were driving the New Krypton bus, Johns was making his exit. Overall NK was kinda boring, but if you read it you'll probably end up like Supergirl. 


mow said:


> mmm, that cover reminded me of the art in A-SS


Is newsarama workign for you twin? I keep getting 404'd.


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2009)

and liking supergirl is quite the feat really.

I liked NK, it totally shook up the stale world of Superman and the directions that the writers can now take more than make up for the weak bits it suffered thru

asidefrom the linked cover the preview is not working for m either nametwin >(


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 2, 2009)

mow said:


> the linked cover the preview is not working for m either nametwin >(



It was working a second ago. I saw the first page... and then nothing. 

*edit.* It's working now.


----------



## Kinjishi (Mar 2, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Robinson and Gates were driving the New Krypton bus, Johns was making his exit. Overall NK was kinda boring, but if you read it you'll probably end up like Supergirl.



I like Supergirl, not for character reasons, but rather more........_adult oriented_ reasons.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah I got 404d by the Newsaram link as well



> and liking supergirl is quite the feat really.


indeed.  that and bringing back Prometheus makes me think Gates has a very promising future ahead of him.



> Robinson and Gates were driving the New Krypton bus


 pretty much.  Johns is busy with TBN, Adventure and Rebirth.

overall the entire New Krypton "event" was kind of just an excuse to bring about the curretn status quo


----------



## TheWon (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice comic trailer of comic


Got me hyped!


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 4, 2009)

"Welcome to the military, Commander El."


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 4, 2009)

The last few pages seemed pretty unbelievable to me, contrived I guess.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)

Tyr's first time flying


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2009)

Holy son of a gun.


----------



## Slice (Mar 5, 2009)

Is WonK decent? Going to pick up my weekly comics tomorrow and since there is Cable, Agents of Atlas and War of Kings this week i have to pick carefully what to take home


----------



## Castiel (Mar 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Action Comics #875 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 9, 2009)

That looks "". I hope they get to keep the robosuits.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

looks like they plan on keeping the robot suits from now on

also 


*Spoiler*: _the identities of Nightwing and Flamebird_ 



Chris Kent (weird Phantom Zone side effect caused him to age)
Thara Ak-Var (Supergirl's friend from the beginning of New Krypton)


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 11, 2009)

I wonder what the point of the costumes from when they first appeared was then.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

they said it right in the issue:

the old costumes was for when they were Kryptonian superheroes and they expected people to love them, now Kryptonians are dispised to they wear those suits to make people think they're humans in supersuits.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 11, 2009)

I haven't read it yet THANKS FOR SPOILING THE ISSUE JESUS KILOWOG


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

STOP TALKING LIKE IF YOU READ IT ALREADY BUT SIMPLY DIDN'T UNDERSTAND IT

also it makes sense without reading the issue, I mean the preview had the kryptonian thinking they were human which had him pull his punches.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I saw the preview.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2009)

:layton1:


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 11, 2009)

Huh.

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Chris Kent is Nightwing... curious.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 11, 2009)

And apparently growing older due to lolphantomzone, which I find pretty lame. Once I saw the spoiler I thought 'god are they going to explain his age with some stupid phantom zone thing?' and sure enough...

Granted it could turn out to be something else, but that sort of thing really annoys me. It just reeks entirely too much of a really bad excuse to artificially age a character.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 11, 2009)

Othrys12 said:


> apparently growing older due to lolphantomzone



 I like that name.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

he was BORN in the phantom zone, I'd imagine that would fuck up your genomes and whatnot.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2009)

Huh.

Why did I saw this coming earlier. . .


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2009)

Stupid me for reading the thread _before_ reading the book. :/

(Still enjoyed it though)


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

you know how they changed the cover to Action Comics at the last minute, here's the new Superman cover


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #39 preview_ 
















Superwoman is one cold bitch


----------



## Slice (Mar 13, 2009)

Starting to like her, but i still need to see her out of costume to judge if the rest of the charcter can hold up with that personality and high quality ass


----------



## Kameil (Mar 14, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!!!

Superwoman is one of my favs now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 14, 2009)

She's GREAT.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 15, 2009)

She's got one hell of an ass.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2009)

ok now I'm confused, is Superwoman human or kryptonian, I just don't know anymore.

also I agree with Supergirl, Reactron killed the wrong parent.


----------



## Slice (Mar 19, 2009)

Seems like she's Kryptonian but has a shield that saves her from Kryptonite radiation (at least thats how i read it).

And again a big  at the goverment for banning all Kryptonians, Kara has been there for years doing good and still they want her out and only allow Kal to stay...


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 19, 2009)

> also I agree with Supergirl, Reactron killed the wrong parent.


Well, who knows how his father would react if her mother died instead. He might just snap himself. 



> Kara has been there for years doing good


Hmm, yeah but she's the daughter of the Kryptonians leader and smacked Superman on live TV. And the Govt. is pretty paranoid, probably second to Batman.
I blame Kal for not clearing it up with the Govt. and letting that silicon skank continue writing nasty things about her. Even if Kara likely would not want Kal to do it, he should still have.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2009)

> Well, who knows how his father would react if her mother died instead. He might just snap himself.


Allura was a bitch before Zor died


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

> *ACTION COMICS #878
> Written by Greg Rucka
> Art by Fernando Dagnino & Raul Fernadez
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...









> *ACTION COMICS ANNUAL #12
> Written by Greg Rucka
> Art by Pere P?rez
> Cover by Renato Guedes*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN #689
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Renato Guedes & Jos? Wilson Magalh?es
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...







> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #4
> Written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #42
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle & Jon Sibal
> Cover by Joshua Middleton*
> ...


----------



## mow (Mar 21, 2009)

those are some of the greatest covers ever


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 21, 2009)

New Krypton is going to suffer the same fate as Krypton. I mean obviously this is the only way to consolidate the power influx and make it an event at the same time.

And no mater what Status Quo means it will never involve another Krypton in the solar system. But I will enjoy this golden age persay of innovation. I mean the idea of Kryptonians living in current continuinity is just great, I just wish it was more of a big deal.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

What the fuck happened to Dr. Light's face?


----------



## NeoDMC (Mar 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> What the fuck happened to Dr. Light's face?



He was turned into a giant candle?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 21, 2009)

it's cover art, they're sometimes different from what people really look like


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> He was turned into a giant candle?



Not him, the female Dr. Light on the cover.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 22, 2009)

Bad shading is bad.

Supergirl cover is ace.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #686 preview_


----------



## Quasar (Mar 23, 2009)

Its funny how they tried to make the "is it a bird" convo less corny.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg Rucka interview


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quasar said:


> Its funny how they tried to make the "is it a bird" convo less corny.



It didn't work though. 


Is it me, or does it seem like ALL of the "Superman family" books are just about the best thing happening for DC Comics (excluding the GLC).


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 25, 2009)

Based on the covers () Nightwing and Flamebird are ditching those lame tights and keeping the "robot suits"... at least until June. This is awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 25, 2009)

> Is it me, or does it seem like ALL of the "Superman family" books are just about the best thing happening for DC Comics (excluding the GLC).


agreed.

also don't forget Secret Six, that book is fucking 




> Based on the covers () Nightwing and Flamebird are ditching those lame tights and keeping the "robot suits"... at least until June. This is awesome.


Johns and Robinson came up with the tights *before* Rucka got involved with the project, and guess what was the first thing Rucka wanted changed?


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 26, 2009)

Superman was pretty decent this week. So Mon gets to be part of the Science Police for his job


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2009)

wait ... does this mean Sodam Yat speaks with a British accent as well?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 27, 2009)

Sodam Yat?

British accent?!

I can imagine it now.

"Good day, ol' chap."


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm finally caught up to "World Without Superman" on all of the books. lol Mon El


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 30, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sodam Yat?
> 
> British accent?!
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone says that anymore.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2009)

Captain Atom is getting a "co-feature" in Action Comics


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: World of New Krypton #2 preview_


----------



## WarriorS (Apr 3, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Captain Atom is getting a "co-feature" in Action Comics



Who is writing it? I have to wonder how they are going to fix up _that _character.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

I know.  After Superman/Batman, the Wildstorm debacle, Countdown, Battle for Bludhaven, that character is *fucked*


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoff Johns will resurrect him in some earlier form that more or less ignores recent developments ala kid-flash


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2009)

I could see them ignoring everything that went on in Superman/Batman and in Wildstorm, but his time as Monarch *must* be addressed


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2009)

Captain Atom just fucked over by editorial, because they still wanted a reason to turn him into Monarch since their fuck-up spill back in Armageddon.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Captain Atom is getting a "co-feature" in Action Comics



I also read that Morrison is doing a "real" Watchmen book using the original Charlston(?) characters that Alan Moore intended (i.e. Captain Atom). 

I think they're Earth 7.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

> Continuing with the questions about New Krypton, an attendee wondered if Superman’s new setting meant the possibility of a new love interest for the Man of Steel. Rucka responded, “No, he’s married.” When the fan tried to explain further why a love interest might be an interesting possibility given Superman’s new set of circumstances, Rucka replied, “He’s married. This is _not_ Marvel.”


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Action Comics #876 preview_


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


>



That was an epic response


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 6, 2009)

I just checked out of some of New Krypton... It pretty much makes Supergirl look better...Which is a given when you turn out to have kryptonite poisoning and your mom is a crazy dumb b*tch that's probably where any irritating natural quarks you have are from her side of the family.


----------



## Slice (Apr 6, 2009)

Action Comics continues to be highly interesting. If you had told me a year or so ago that i would look forward to read a Supes' book i would have thought you were crazy


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2009)

> If you had told me a year or so ago that i would look forward to read a Supes' book i would have thought you were crazy


even with Johns writting?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2009)

Supergirl is more sane than her momma.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 6, 2009)

Talk about an understatement... Seriously, what the hell did Kara's dad see in her besides an easy, but nutty lay and blonde hair?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

must have been a great lay


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 7, 2009)

I guess there's nothing like crazy, loud mouth, dumb blonde sex.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 7, 2009)

Action Comics looks pretty scrummy. Except for that facepalm worthy part of Ursa using a gun on Thara. 



neodragzero said:


> Talk about an understatement... Seriously, what the hell did Kara's dad see in her besides an easy, but nutty lay and blonde hair?


She's only become crazy after Zor-El died. Shit happens does that to most people. Especially those who just came back from being shrunk and imprisoned inside a snow globe for years.

And going from Supergirls flashbacks, she seems to have been a pretty good lady.

And besides, Allura's got nothing on Ursa.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, at least none of them are Jesse Custer's grandmother.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 7, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Action Comics looks pretty scrummy. Except for that facepalm worthy part of Ursa using a gun on Thara.
> 
> 
> She's only become crazy after Zor-El died. Shit happens does that to most people. Especially those who just came back from being shrunk and imprisoned inside a snow globe for years.
> ...



I'm quite sure it's made clear that she's a racist, conniving bitch before her husband died.

The snow globe isn't much of an excuse when it obviously doesn't make everyone else in Krypton nuts.

And Kara's flashbacks? Please, she actually thought that her dad wanted Clark dead. I blame her error filled memories on the brought up kryptonite poisoning. Kara's issues seemed to be that and having the mother she has.

In short, Kara's dad is a freak.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe all kryptonian women are psycho bitches.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 8, 2009)

Today's World of New Krypton was good. I liked it a lot more than the first issue.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the way they write Supes and Zod's dialogue


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 9, 2009)

...

Kryptonians are truly an intelligent race. When you have a hostage situation, respond to it with your own set of hostages; even though you're basically doing the equivalent of threatening to kill innocent people that simply are the same group as the hostage takers... Humans, endangered species, other Kryptonians, everyone is expendable.

New Krypton is a place that's asking for Superman to destroy it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

I rather have it destroyed in the Blackest Night war.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy, that sounds like a sweet idea.

I would find it even more amusing, although not really necessary, to have New Krypton ravaged by Kara's dad.:


----------



## Castiel (Apr 9, 2009)

Rucka talks Action


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 9, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> ...
> 
> Kryptonians are truly an intelligent race. When you have a hostage situation, respond to it with your own set of hostages; even though you're basically doing the equivalent of threatening to kill innocent people that simply are the same group as the hostage takers... Humans, endangered species, other Kryptonians, everyone is expendable.
> 
> New Krypton is a place that's asking for Superman to destroy it.



Am I the only one who thought that part was awesome?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2009)

^ No.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Comic Book Guy, that sounds like a sweet idea.



Larfleeze wants to own New Krypton.


----------



## NeoDMC (Apr 10, 2009)

I read WoNK and I can't help but feel how prickish all the Kryptonians are, and that Krypton deserved the death that it got.

Srsly


----------



## Slice (Apr 10, 2009)

They make it seem like 99% of New Krypton are total idiots and douchebags... especially Kara's mother ( i always forget her name).

But in the end it wont matter because by then all will kneel before Zod


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2009)

New Krypton is from Marvel USA?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 11, 2009)

I want to see the look on Allura's face when Zod screws them all, and Superman is there with "I FUCKING TOLD YOU SO".


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 11, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I read WoNK and I can't help but feel how prickish all the Kryptonians are, and that Krypton deserved the death that it got.
> 
> Srsly



Krypton's always kinda been depicted as really uptight like that. And I think if they didn't push that idea then Superman would no longer seem special.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 11, 2009)

There's prickish and there's straight up insane. I guess the creation of Doomsday should tell us a lot about Krypton's sense of "ethics."


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

I personally thought the new AC was pretty damn good.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 15, 2009)

This is an ontopic post. Does anybody think Shane Davis draws a kickass Superman?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 16, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> This is an ontopic post. Does anybody think Shane Davis draws a kickass Superman?



I like Shane Davis in general... So yeah. 

He should've been the artist for GL over cheekbones Manhke


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2009)

> *ACTION COMICS #879
> Written by Greg Rucka; co-feature written by James Robinson & Rucka
> Art by Fernando Dagnino & Raúl Fernandez; co-feature art by Cafu
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN #690
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Renato Guedes & José Wilson Magalhães
> Cover by Andrew Robinson*
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #43
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle & Jon Sibal
> Cover by Joshua Middleton*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #5
> Written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...






> He should've been the artist for GL over cheekbones Manhke


Mahnke is *far *better than Davis


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 20, 2009)

> Mahnke is _*far*_ better than Davis


lies.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> lies.



nope


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 20, 2009)

Commander El's gonna go to jail?!


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2009)

yes, notice it was the big picture right above the small comment you felt was the most worth quoting :xzaru


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 20, 2009)

But what'd he do... I bet he forgot to kneel before Zod. T'is treason.


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 22, 2009)

Not really surprised about Superwoman's ID since I had her in my list of suspects. Just curious as to how she got those powers.

Pretty good issue. Gates definitely is made of win.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 23, 2009)

Ah, Lois Lane, also has to deal with batshit crazy family members...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2009)

seriously, who didn't have her on their shortlist of condidates?

also I am in awe of Gates, in a small handful of issues, he's actually made Supergirl seem ... cool


----------



## Castiel (Apr 24, 2009)

Link removed



> Plus, there’s a HUGE endgame in mind, which you’ll start to see the first few strains of in August’s big Superman crossover. It’s not going to be an easy couple of years for Kal or for Kara.





> As I said before, we’re doing a month-long Superman crossover in August across the four main Superman titles, and we’re producing a pretty extensive Superman Secret Files to go along with that story. It won’t quite be on the scale of the Green Lantern: Sinestro Corps Secret Files that Geoff and I wrote, but it’ll be a really great resource, with extremely detailed maps and profiles and stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #687 preview_


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm interested in this crossover, lets see where their taking the Superman world now.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 28, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Not really surprised about Superwoman's ID since I had her in my list of suspects. Just curious as to how she got those powers.
> 
> Pretty good issue. Gates definitely is made of win.



It's most likely from the suit. Maybe USAgent (or whatever the fuck his name was who died) was wearing a prototype and her's is the finished model.





Kilowog said:


> seriously, who didn't have her on their shortlist of condidates?
> 
> also I am in awe of Gates, in a small handful of issues, he's actually made Supergirl seem SO MUTHAFUCKEN AWESOME!!!!!  ... cool


fixed.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 2, 2009)

New Krypton 03 Preview. 

beautiful


----------



## Petes12 (May 6, 2009)

So what do you think, any chance at all that Zod is sincere about putting the past behind him and Superman, so long as Superman's on Krypton's side at least?


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

Neel before Zod.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 6, 2009)

When Zod said "Salut and Fight" the Futurama, Fry v Zoidberg, song was in my head. lol


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2009)

_Superman_ using Batman style techniques to beat down a guy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 6, 2009)

He's done it before. Wouldn't be the first time he used nerve strikes too.


----------



## Castiel (May 11, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> When Zod said "Salut and Fight" the Futurama, Fry v Zoidberg, song was in my head. lol



[YOUTUBE]XyhhFzE5O5U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2009)

^  

*chops off Fry's arm*
Fry: You bastard! 
*bludgeons Zoidberg into submission*


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

So there's 15 issues of New Krypton now? I thought it was a 12 issue series.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2009)

DiDio _said_ that was a typo.

my crazy theory is that:

*Blackest Night: Superman *will be by both Rucka and Robinson, thus 12 + 3 = 15


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> DiDio _said_ that was a typo.


I wasn't aware of this. 


Kilowog said:


> my crazy theory is that:
> 
> *Blackest Night: Superman *will be by both Rucka and Robinson, thus 12 + 3 = 15


good theory.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2009)

150- Miss Rasengan

Johns talks Adventure


----------



## Quasar (May 12, 2009)

What is Superman gonna do in Blackest night? I dont really see why he should get a book unless he weilds a ring.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 12, 2009)

*Supergirl #41 preview

*

LOTR

not drawn by Jamal Igle, insta-fail.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

It's like Supergirl is retarded.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

I don't understand what happened to Superwoman's cape. It should be theoretically either attached to the costume or the hood, you'd think. But it is not in the panel at all.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Supergirl #41 preview
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Wait, this is drawn by the same dude that did the awesome Teen Titans annual. Statement retracted... but the the cover still sucks.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

I like the cover 

Not every cover of Supergirl has to be all Greg Land.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

I don't want the cover to be all sexy, I just like the style of the previous covers (the colors, shading) in comparison to this. Issue 42's cover seems to be back on track.


----------



## Petes12 (May 13, 2009)

Oh, well... it's definitely different, but it's not poorly done.

Action Comics, btw, was pretty good today.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

Yeah, it doesn't actually suck (hence the use of hilarious smileys).

I got distracted and forgot that I was reading Action Comics.  


Also, there's another Super-book crossover coming up in August. 


> ... setting the stage for next month's crossover event in the SUPERMAN books!
> here


----------



## Shirō Kazami (May 13, 2009)

Pft, Yat, Hal and John coming to pay Commander El a visit.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2009)

The only one that's of any real concern is John, his willpower exceeds the ring's capabilities. That's >>>>>>> Ion


----------



## Quasar (May 13, 2009)

I just wanna see Sodam, sodomize Zod


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 13, 2009)

I rather see Ion PROVE that he's the heavy-hitter he's REPUTED to be.


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Action was pretty good


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

filler    post


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

the August crossover will be 7 parts in one month, the 4 main titles, a Superman Annual, a Jimmy Olsen Special and a "Secret Files"

a neat interview with Robinson
All about some of the ways to melt a woman's heart.

I really like his take on Mon-El and his role.

the Captain Atom co-feature will apparently focus on the classic representation of the character, also the good Captain himself will play a major role in the superbooks in late 2009


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 14, 2009)

But as face or heel?


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2009)

Link removed

Robinson talks abotu WoNK


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

> *ADVENTURE COMICS #1
> Written by Geoff Johns
> 
> Art by Francis Manapul, co-feature art by Clayton Henry
> ...









> *SUPERMAN SECRET FILES 2009 #1
> Written by Sterling Gates, Geoff Johns, James Robinson and Greg Rucka
> Art by Pete Woods, Jamal Igle, Renato Guedes, Julián López and various
> Cover by Aaron Lopresti*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN ANNUAL #14
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Javier Pina
> Cover by Renato Guedes*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #6
> Written by Greg Rucka & James Robinson
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Fernando Dagnino & Raúl Fernandez
> ...









> *ACTION COMICS #880
> Written by Greg Rucka; co-feature written by James Robinson & Rucka
> Art by Julián López; co-feature art by CAFU
> Cover by Fernando Dagnino & Raúl Fernandez*
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #44
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle
> Cover by Fernando Dagnino & Raúl Fernandez*
> ...








> *SUPERMAN #691
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Renato Guedes & José Wilson Magalhães
> Cover by Fernando Dagnino & Raúl Fernandez*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN’S PAL, JIMMY OLSEN SPECIAL #2
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Matt Camp
> Cover by Pere Pérez*
> ...


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2009)

quick interview on Codename: Patriot

United rule, and that's a fact


----------



## Petes12 (May 15, 2009)

Looks more like it's about something General Lane is doing than Superman being executed, or maybe they mix together. But I'm thinking some kind of weapon against Krypton, with Superman and Supergirl working to stop it on Krypton and The earth-based heroes going after Lane.

edit: well that's even more clear now with the solicits, I hadn't seen those yet. I can't imagine why Nightwing and Flamebird would fight Supergirl though.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 15, 2009)

Great, so we're back to Supergirl fighting allies again.

But... Julian Lopez! 

*faps*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2009)

Anyone like the direction of Superman right now?

I've been waiting for something like this for YEARS.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 16, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone like the direction of Superman right now?



Well seeing how this is the first time I started to like the character Superman, I vote yes.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

Robinson and Rucka talk about Captain Atom

Pretty Cure



yes that is the same artist as the Vixen miniseries :ho


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 18, 2009)

Like Cassandra Cain and Mary Marvel, Captain Atom got fucked.

I hope he gets better. . . but given DC's track record. . .


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

well it looks like editorial has backed off of Captain Atom and left him in the hands of the writers, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2009)

I just hope the writers do him good.

Unlike CERTAIN OTHERS. . .


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

I liked Captain Atom/Monarch in Countdown. :ho


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

I liked Captain Atom in JLU


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 19, 2009)

lol pwned in like 3 seconds


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Was actually a pretty extensive fight. 
Listen the Song


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

Superman doesn't leave a man behind


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2009)

I like Captain Atom in Armageddon.


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> The only one that's of any real concern is John, his willpower exceeds the ring's capabilities. That's >>>>>>> Ion


Guardian's knew not to test the extreme limit's of a black green lantern's willpower.  ES21 becoming GL r?


----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Superman doesn't leave a man behind



Man JLU was a good show looking back. The first new season of it kinda sucked, but afterwards it really picked up and it had a lot of great moments.


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Petes12 (May 19, 2009)

I can top that


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2009)

The greatest scene of anything ever


----------



## mow (May 19, 2009)

I bet the thought that went thru Bat's mind was:

"why couldnt the joker be like this? "

EDIT: ...batman sitting on a swinging holding hands with a super psychic child awaiting her death...that broke my heart


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

you know, I personally hope that at some point Conner gets thrown into the mix.  He has a history with the military industrial complex.  Project 7734 had some of his old friends killed in their conspiracy.  also it would be neat to see Johns work his magic in making Conner seem like a real part of the superman family.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2009)

mow said:


> I bet the thought that went thru Bat's mind was:
> 
> "why couldnt the joker be like this? "
> 
> EDIT: ...*batman sitting on a swinging holding hands with a super psychic child awaiting her death...that broke my heart*



Whoever ISN'T moved by that scene, you have no fucking soul.


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2009)

if you though General Lane was crazy now, fucking watch out after this...


----------



## Petes12 (May 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Whoever ISN'T moved by that scene, you have no fucking soul.



That's why I still win despite the awesomeness of Kilowog's Superman vs Darkseid and the flash bar room scene.

You know what's nice about this whole World of New Krypton thing is that for once Supergirl's book does not seem any less important than the other 2 Superman books.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

Lucy Lane got fucked. BIG TIME.

HAD to be the S that did it.


----------



## Petes12 (May 21, 2009)

Yeah that did not look comfortable.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Lucy Lane got fucked. BIG TIME.


Black Lantern.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 21, 2009)

Lucy got ownd. And of course, this just adds fuel to the fire. Sam Lane's hatred for Kryptonians levels up.



Othrys12 said:


> I can top that


I love JLU Superman.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #688 preview_


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> not drawn by Jamal Igle, insta-fail.



yes, how dare Igle take his wife on a romantic anniversary to Paris, he should stay at his desk and draw for teh m0


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> yes, how dare Igle take his wife on a romantic anniversary to Paris, he should stay at his desk and draw for teh m0



I know! That selfish bastard.


----------



## Castiel (May 21, 2009)

"I heard lead can stop kryptonite"


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 21, 2009)

It'd be funny if Mon got shot like the Daxamites in Busiek's(?) run.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 21, 2009)

Matter of time, that one.


----------



## neodragzero (May 22, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Lucy Lane got fucked. BIG TIME.
> 
> HAD to be the S that did it.



I have to say, this has really taken Supergirl from being a pain to straight up kicking ass the way she should...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 22, 2009)

Sterling Gates is doing a good job with her, with all the New Krypton bit and all.


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

damn, General Lane has gone off the deep end, *flat out telling his top assassin that its ok to kill a little girl*


I'm eagerly awaiting the Guardian vs Codename: Assassin fight


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)

Dan DiDio said:
			
		

> On top of that, we’re also doing a four-part miniseries for the back half of the year called World’s Finest where the changes in Batman’s world meet up with all the changes in Superman’s world. It won’t be a head-to-head Superman/Batman meeting, but everything that’s happening in those books right now will meet up.


**


----------



## Castiel (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> damn, General Lane has gone off the deep end, *flat out telling his top assassin that its ok to kill a little girl*



Human or possessed?

Maybe retconned.


----------



## Castiel (May 30, 2009)

he probably has the "she's a clone, so she's not a real person" mindset


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

so I'm guessing the "treason" was in the fact that Supes handed over the criminal to the GLs and not Zod?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love how on the first page Ion has a "who the fuck is this 'Kal' guy" look, followed by his "... and who the fuck 'Mon El'?" look.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

this solicit makes more sense now

Here's the link. 



> As media mogul Morgan Edge fans the flames of Earth's distrust of all things alien, Mon-El wrestles with his looming demise and what to do with his remaining life. *At the same time, forces from the future must prevent Mon-El from meeting Sodam Yat – the Green Lantern from Daxam known as Ion – for the sake of tomorrow*. And General Lane rolls out his plan to ensnare our hero by lining up a vicious crew of villains – but to do this, Steel must fall. It's a wild ride setting up next month's crossover event in the SUPERMAN books!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

That made sense the very first time I read it... months ago. You're just slow. 

*EDIT
It was an educated guess I made based from reading Lo3W.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 3, 2009)

Mon-El is Sodam's childhood hero.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

no I meant, the circumstances make sense now.  before I was like "Sodam Yat?  that seems a _bit_ random".  but now we get set up


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh... I guess I'll retract my statement concerning your slowness.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 3, 2009)

You know what's weird is it never really hit me till now that John Stewart doesn't wear a mask, but Hal and Kyle do. I guess Guy doesn't either. Are their identities public then?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> You know what's weird is it never really hit me till now that John Stewart doesn't wear a mask, but Hal and Kyle do. I guess Guy doesn't either. Are their identities public then?


All of their Id's are private except John. He got exposed by Carol Danvers (via the news Anchorwoman) when she was "Star Sapphire" in the 80's and he was like "fuck it. " Flac


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok. Here's what I don't get. How does Yat know of "Mon El"? Lar Gand, I could understand but not Mon El.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 3, 2009)

He probably heard of the only Daxamite to ever leave his planet for adventure, and put the 2 and 2 together.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quasar said:


> He probably heard of the only Daxamite to ever leave his planet for adventure, and put the 2 and 2 together.


That's what I was thinking but GLC 18 proves otherwise.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2009)

maybe he wasn't his "hero", but that he heard of him once


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

As fucked upstrict as his parents were, I doubt they'd let him know of such things. And if he found out they'd brainwash him again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

I sincerely hope his parents both die, really.

All in good, comic order.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 5, 2009)

I know its a bit old, but did anyone else feel like the Panini guy was hitting on Mon-El?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 5, 2009)

I know I did. It really creeped me out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait a tick.

Say what?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 6, 2009)

just read a recent issue



meh.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #42 preview_ 















heh.  So Lane was in Sgt. Rock's platoon


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

AC lacked Eddy Barrows.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 10, 2009)

he's working on *Blackest Night: Superman*


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

My OCD demands that if an artist starts a story arc that he or she should finish it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> My OCD demands that if an artist starts a story arc that he or she should finish it.



I FUCKING AGREE.

Unless it's a shitty artist like Liefield.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 10, 2009)

... or Stroham (X-Factor)


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

> *SUPERMAN: SECRET ORIGIN #1
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Gary Frank & Jon Sibal
> Covers by Gary Frank*
> ...







> *ACTION COMICS #881
> Written by Greg Rucka; co-feature written by James Robinson & Rucka
> Art by Julian Lopez; co-feature art by CAFU
> Cover by Pere Pérez*
> ...









> *ADVENTURE COMICS #2
> Written by Geoff Johns; co-feature written by Geoff Johns and Michael Shoemaker
> Art by Francis Manapul, co-feature art by Clayton Henry
> Covers by Francis Manapul*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN #692
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Renato Guedes & José Wilson Magalhães
> Cover by CAFU*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #7
> Written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #45
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle & Jon Sibal
> Cover by Joshua Middleton*
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL ANNUAL #1
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Fernando Dagnino & Raúl Fernandez
> Cover by Renato Guedes*
> ...








> *BLACKEST NIGHT: SUPERMAN #2
> Written by James Robinson
> Art and cover by Eddy Barrows & Ruy Jos?
> Variant cover by Shane Davis & Sandra Hope*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Action Comics 881: Akvar's a cock-blocking pedo.  

Supes 692: I hope it wasn't Steel.. last issue solicit said he was going down.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

They might.  DiDio has stated that Steel is being "scaled back" to make room for Hardware

Chapter 449)


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Cyborg and his clone of an arch nemesis call redundancy.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Action Comics Annual #12 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 12, 2009)

Ursa is the epitome of "awesome chick".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2009)

Fucking Psycho Pirate. I forgot all about his death.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 18, 2009)

Supergirl was good as usual.

AC Annual was interesting...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

^ What he said.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 20, 2009)

Supergirl 42 was great.
Glad she told Lois. That's the right thing to do. 
And I can't wait to see what sort of Revenge Trolling Lane will pull on Supergirl.

Science police got genjustsu'd.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

I really am enjoying the Lana/Supergirl dynamic.

IMO, Lana has too long been in the dumps.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #689 preview_


----------



## mow (Jun 20, 2009)

i just love how Mon -El is like a child absorbing all the wonder that is earth.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

Next: Mon-El's reflection. . . IN BED.


----------



## mow (Jun 21, 2009)

Barry White, or Barry Manilow? xD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2009)

Eh. Manilow.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)

so what role do you guys think the religious guild will play?  they seem pretty powerful, I mean they just went up the rulers of New Krypton and said "she's in our guild now" and they didn't even object.

also the whole glowing face thing is cool


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2009)

Eh. Wonder Girl is happy again. . .

As for the religious cult. . . maybe an insurrection of sorts? Not sure.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 26, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Supes 692: I hope it wasn't Steel.. last issue solicit said he was going down.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 26, 2009)

Great, Mon-El vs. that guy with the very lulzy musculature/body.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

Time to poke him with a needle.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 30, 2009)

Gotta say, the thing I'm looking forward to the most is the inevitable fight to the death between Guardian and Codename: Assassin.

also lol Prankster is back, I liked him in the Busiek run ("... Giant ... electric popcorn ")


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jun 30, 2009)

So I heard that John Straczynski might be headed towards Superman in the future. Any validity to this?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2009)

JMS is moving to DC, and Supes is his favorite character.  No confirmation yet, but JMS did say at SDCC they'll announce a big project for him.  it's heavily expected to be Supes related


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 2, 2009)

> *SUPERMAN NEW KRIPTON 6 COVER*
> PENCIL: EDDY BARROWS
> INK: RUY JOS?
> COLOR: ROD REIS
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2009)

That's one heck of a ribcage, Kal-El.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: World of New Krypton #5 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2009)

...

fuck

the shit has hit the fan


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Official WiiWare/DSiWare/VC Update thread

^ with that being said. I regrettably feel apathetic about Zod's situation.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2009)

Well Brainiac had thousands of bottled cities in his ship, and with both Robinson and Johns being Legion fans I'm expecting that to be a plot point within the next 2 years.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2009)

Next thing we know. . . microscopic super-beings!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2009)

next time try a challenge


----------



## Castiel (Jul 15, 2009)

new Action was pretty good.

I have absolutely no fucking idea what to make of the Captain Atom co-feature


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 16, 2009)

So Thara is basically the Phoenix. And Captain Atom looks like he's trapped in a D&D campaign.

Well, I'm interested.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 16, 2009)

Just in case Superman's powers weren't good enough.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

I enjoyed this arc as a whole... even though I didn't get all of the Eddy Barrows I was promised. 

As for Captain Atom, I didn't even bother reading it. I'd rather he died as the badass Monarch (from Countdown) than to do... whatever the heck he's doing.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

now that Johns has made Brainiac a proper Coluan again, I really wanna see a meeting between him and his "son"


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2009)

also should be noted that this is the fist time since CoIE that PC Brainiac 5 and Supergirl have been alive at the same time


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 16, 2009)

After (or during) Codename: Patriot, I believe that Commander El will be the head of the military guild... or General, or whatever Zod's official position was. 





			
				WONK 7 solicit said:
			
		

> It's never a dull moment on New Krypton ? just when Superman was getting used to his place on his reborn homeworld, he's thrust into a new position that makes his previous duties look like a cakewalk.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

hey Taleran, how would you describe the relationship between Vril and his "dad"


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2009)

they don't get along


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2009)

"homophobic father" bad or Marvin Gaye bad?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2009)

> *WORLD’S FINEST #1
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Julian Lopez
> Covers by Phil Noto*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: SECRET ORIGIN #2
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Gary Frank & Jon Sibal
> Covers by Gary Frank*
> ...









> *ACTION COMICS #882
> Written by Greg Rucka & Sterling Gates; co-feature written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Julian Lopez; co-feature art by CAFU
> Cover by CAFU*
> ...









> *ADVENTURE COMICS #3
> Written by Geoff Johns; co-feature written by Geoff Johns & Michael Shoemaker
> Art by Francis Manapul, co-feature art by Clayton Henry
> Covers by Francis Manapul*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN #693
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Fernando Dagnino & Raúl Fernandez
> Cover by CAFU*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #8
> Written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #46
> Written by Sterling Gates & Greg Rucka
> Art by Jamal Igle & Jon Sibal
> Cover by Joshua Middleton*
> ...









> *BLACKEST NIGHT: SUPERMAN #3
> Written by James Robinson
> Art and cover by Eddy Barrows & Ruy José
> Variant cover by Shane Davis & Sandra Hope*
> ...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2009)

Is Power Girl in Blackest Night Superman?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't think so, based on solicits. I'm pretty sure she's prominently featured in Blackest Night though. There's an upcoming BN: JSA mini right?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2009)

Polar Boy, Sun Boy team up 


YES YES YES


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

^^Since when?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2009)

read the Adventure Comics 3 solicit


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 18, 2009)

Taleran said:


> read the Adventure Comics 3 solicit



Kay. Normaly I just look at the pictures


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh and I hope before Bruce and Clark come back we can get a Mon / Dick team up


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm betting that's gonna end up happening, since Nightwing is being juxtaposed with Tim.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, so I just re-read WONK 5 without "mega awesome book distractions" and well... ZODDDDD! 

Also, Supergirl is becoming my favorite comic book. Ever.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 22, 2009)

Another brilliant issue of Supergirl. Already read it twice.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

SDCC Superman panel just started

updated coverage:

Negi activated RT2 right away with Godels sword pinned to his throat
Negi activated RT2 right away with Godels sword pinned to his throat


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2009)

Next, Johns discussed what to expect in the upcoming Adventure Comics. "The good Teen Titans," ("don't instigate," quipped Sattler), "and Young Justice. Lex Luthor, Brainiac. Lots of Krypto. If you don't like Krypto, don't read our book." 

Apparently not a good book for M0!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

DiDio states Zod survived his attack


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Next, Johns discussed what to expect in the upcoming Adventure Comics. "The good Teen Titans," ("don't instigate," quipped Sattler), "and Young Justice. Lex Luthor, Brainiac. Lots of Krypto. If you don't like Krypto, don't read our book."
> 
> Apparently not a good book for M0!



Thanks for the heads up. I will not be reading it. 


Kilowog said:


> DiDio states Zod survived his attack


Kneel before Zod.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

He survives?

Damn.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> He survives?
> 
> Damn.



Of course he does. Remember LO3W #1?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

> Superboy Prime will appear in "Adventure Comics" #4-5, Johns said.


please be a letter's columnplease be a letter's columnplease be a letter's columnplease be a letter's column


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

apparently the Kryptonians are rectifying the whole "no moon to control the tides" thing by simply stealing moons from Jupiter


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Of course he does. Remember LO3W #1?



I meant Zod.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 23, 2009)

Zod was in Lo3W #1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 23, 2009)

Huh. I missed that then.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2009)

^Zod tried to follow Mon-El out of the Phantom Zone, but failed when Lightning Lass blew up the projector.



> Superboy Prime will appear in "Adventure Comics" #4-5, Johns said.


I'm happy but, I'm kinda tired of Johns writing him like a self-destructive moron.
As a fan of Prime, perhaps his ONLY fan, I'm feeling a wee bit apprehensive.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #690 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

new ish was good. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Atlas defeats Steel pretty easily.  Project 7734 is now in charge of Iron Works

Zatara is targeted by Parasite, saved by old timey heroes who asks Zatara for help finding an uber demon.

GuardianXDr. Light (female) pairing

Sodam Yat gives Tellus a crystal to give to Mon-El, has the entire history of Daxam.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I couldn't tell what was going on in that whole Zatara sequence. Also this issue was basically an advertisement for other comics, did you see how often 'for more of this, go here!' captions  there were?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

I liked the Zatara scene for the same reason I like any Damian scene.  He's an asshole


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, but I couldn't tell what actually happened.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2009)

Parasite apparently learned shape shifting


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Not the part that confused me.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 30, 2009)

Ha. Zatara.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jul 30, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> this issue was basically an advertisement for other comics, did you see how often 'for more of this, go here!' captions  there were?


Yeah, this issue was filler-iffic and lacked Roneto Guedes. 


> As media mogul Morgan Edge fans the flames of Earth's distrust of all things alien, Mon-El wrestles with his looming demise and what to do with his remaining life.
> observers


This never happened.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: World of New Krypton #6 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2009)

Well. . . that was a mess of panels.


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 4, 2009)

It took me a minute to realize two of those pages are supposed to be joined together.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2009)

yeah, fixed now

also big Sterling Gates interview about Supergirl

here.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 6, 2009)

Gates on Supergirl is GREAT.

And yes. . . this IS a job for SUPERMAN.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2009)

updated preview




*Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics #1 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 7, 2009)

I can care less about Superboy. I'm reading for Alex Luthor and Superboy-Prime.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Action Comics #880 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 12, 2009)

Krypto>Superboy


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2009)

...

Despero is coming into play in the near future (take a second to guess on who's side).  

This will not end well.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2009)

> *SUPERMAN: SECRET ORIGIN #3
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Gary Frank & Jon Sibal
> Covers by Gary Frank*
> ...









> *ACTION COMICS #883
> Written by Greg Rucka
> Co-feature written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Pere Pérez
> ...









> *SUPERMAN #694
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Fernando Dagnino & Raúl Fernandez
> Cover by CAFU*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #9
> Written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #47
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle & Jon Sibal
> Cover by Joshua Middleton*
> ...









> *WORLD’S FINEST #2
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Fernando Dagnino
> Covers by Phil Noto*
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't care too much for the new costumes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Don't care too much for the new costumes.



What he said.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 15, 2009)

@ Mon-El's new, very faggety, costume.

Does Robinson intend him to make villains laugh themselves to submission? Or facepalm so hard they knock themselves unconscious?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 15, 2009)

It's an inverted Superman costume, but yeah it's not great looking for whatever reason. 

Anyone read Secret Files? They had some cool maps of Metropolis and Kandor on it, by the guy who draws Superman I think.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2009)

> by the guy who draws Superman I think.


WoNK actually.  but yeah those maps were neat




> @ Mon-El's new, very faggety, costume.



*
MOD NOTE*
also if they follow up on the whole Panini man thing we have to stop using the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in regards to Mon-El.  I personally don't see that mu8ch wrong with its generic use for the term stupid or lame on the internet but as a mod I think I have to infract or something if the character actually turns out gay

how'd that come out?  too strong, not strong enough?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 16, 2009)

ok, I actually read Secret Files, some important tidbits they put in there


The Labor Guild is hiding something major in their territory.
Superboy has something big planned, but he will only reveal it to Tim Drake.  Meaning we won't find out until Adventure Comics #3
Lex Luthor is currently working on something called *Project: Alien Ant Farm*
Atlas has an ulterior motive.
Pete Ross is technically responsible for the creation of Project 7734.  Amanda Waller slipped him the paperwork right after the Luthor impeachment when he would have been way too busy to actually read them. By signing it, he allowed Project 7734 access to unlimited resources and carte blanche to do whatever Lane thinks is a good idea.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *
> MOD NOTE*
> also if they follow up on the whole Panini man thing we have to stop using the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in regards to Mon-El.  I personally don't see that mu8ch wrong with its generic use for the term stupid or lame on the internet but as a mod I think I have to infract or something if the character actually turns out gay
> 
> how'd that come out?  too strong, not strong enough?



I'm kinda laughing at how you're discussing how it might be wrong if it turns out the writers are making mon el gay. And then I realized that I have an opinion on this and must state it- it's clear that Aker was not referring to Mon-El as a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) as much as his costume, and there's been no actual indication that he is gay, which he even denies in Secret Files, then gets his first kiss which is a little sad. 

Also, I like being able to use whatever colorful language I want here. I think the rule should basically just be don't be intentionally over the top abusive to other posters, unless they are shippers or Witch King.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

I just wanted to post something.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not takin it seriously either. I did laugh at what you referred to as 'the whole panini man thing'.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

still need to find the right balance between arbitrary nonsense and nazi tactics in my moding


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't imagine there's a lot you'd have to do on the comics forum.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah, only drama we get here is whenver Sentry makes a dube or when OLPP goes on a Loeb rampage, but I find those amusing so I don't plan on doing anything when that happens


----------



## Castiel (Aug 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #44 preview_


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 17, 2009)

I hate Gen. Lane more and more.

And especially when things are going according to his plan.



Petes12 said:


> I'm not takin it seriously either. I did laugh at what you referred to as 'the whole panini man thing'.


So did I. 

You're gonna do alright poozer.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2009)

So "Dax-Am" is the name of a person 
also liked the way Mon-El and Sodam Yat's differing versions of Daxam fit together.


oh yeah and Supergirl was good too.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman's Pal Jimmy Olsen Special #2 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 25, 2009)

Am I the only one who never liked Jimmy Olsen at all? I never liked his character.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe this is the 4th time in this thread yes.

Anyways you have to admit Robinson's Jimmy is a step up from *MR. ACTION*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #691 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

ok I'm convinced, Lane is more than enough of a threat to not only supes, but the entire kryptonian people.

damn

also 
*Spoiler*: _Big Spoilers_ 



Jimmy Olsen died


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2009)

too good to be true.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

this is a comic book so I'm not fooling myself into thinking he's _really_ dead, but it was done in a way that makes me unsure if its real or not

also neat we get to see Captain Atom is going to be really, really important


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2009)

spoil it for me kilowog, i'm curious.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jimmy went to a town with no superheroes to meet his contact, Natasha Irons.  She tells Jimmy that Lane is planning something with Captain Atom, calling him a planet killer.  when he leaves, Codename: Assassin started following him.  Jimmy ran, trying to call Mon-El but he was taken out a bit before.  so Codename: Assassin shot him about a half dozen times in the chest and threw him in the ocean, where we see him sink out of sight.

oh and the issue was called "The Death of Jimmy Olsen"




again this is a comic so I'm sure this is a swerve, but there is also enough reasonable doubt to think this might be an actual death.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems unlikely, though if it's not you gotta wonder where the story of Jimmy Olsen would continue, since it's a 1 shot basically.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 27, 2009)

it all hinges on if he shows up in Blackest Night, he's too much of a vital part of the Supes mythos to not show up if he's actually dead.

Also the first issue of BN: Superman leads me to believe Blackest Night is after Codename: Patriot


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 28, 2009)

I wonder who has more hatred for Superman, Lane or Luthor?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 28, 2009)

I just realized something: they changed the cover. At first it was The Guardian vs Codename: Assassin. The way Mon-El is posed looks kinda... stupid. 

**EDIT:* The never changed it on DC's main site.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 28, 2009)

ha, thats pretty funny.

Also

well done Mon-el, well done.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 28, 2009)

damn DC.  making us think Guardian vs Codename: Assassin was finally going to happen then cockblocking us


----------



## Castiel (Aug 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl Annual #1_


----------



## Slice (Aug 31, 2009)

One thing is for sure the New Krypton storyline did wonders for Kara.

But what is wrong with her face on that cover? Looks... strange


----------



## Castiel (Sep 2, 2009)

Supergirl Annual was pretty good.  though the last page confused me, why wouldn't Gen. Lane be happy by this?



also



> Q: "What's coming next for Jimmy after Jimmy Olsen Special?" Didio: "Blackest Night. We thought about Black Lantern Jimmy Olsen, but it didn't scare anybody.  It's fair to say that you'll see payoff to that in the Superman book itself."


----------



## Castiel (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics #2 preview_ 

















LoSH preview in the Legion Clubhouse


----------



## Castiel (Sep 10, 2009)

Luthor: "Let's see what's on the news.  Hmm.  Batman dead, more dead titans, everone hates Superman, JLA sucks.

I love it when there's nothing but good news on :ho"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 10, 2009)

Daughter still in limbo.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 10, 2009)

You know what's remarkable about World of New Krypton is that they've found a way to show Superman with a gun and it doesn't seem out of character.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 11, 2009)

As bad as this may sound, why haven't the Thanagarians been culled yet? Seriously, they have got to be one of the most douchiest races in DCverse. Their only saving grace would be a couple of people...out of millions of douchebags. I'm hoping the Kryptonians finally teach them to stop starting something they can't finish.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

Basically, in the DCU if a superhero comes from an alien race that has all the same powers as the hero... that alien race is guaranteed to be a bunch of shitheaps. Otherwise the superhero isn't special anymore.


----------



## Slice (Sep 11, 2009)

Also they _all_ have to be significantly weaker than the original hero.

*remembers Clark owning those Kryptonians in military training by means the Batman showed him


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 11, 2009)

Still, the Thanagarians make the Kryptonians look like patron saints of genius intellect, wisdom, and maturity. It almost makes me think that Rannians should of be celebrating that Thanagar ended up too close to its sun.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2009)

*remembers Thanagarians from the show*

Yeah, they're douches.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 11, 2009)

aside from the Rannians, all space species in DC are douches

Tamaranians, Dominators, Khunn, Thanagarian, etc.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 11, 2009)

The Dominators at least seemed to possess enough brains to have an interstellar empire. Somewhat the same with the Khunds but they at least can be funny. None of the other races in general are such idiots in the area of religion, save that of Rann but required a virus, while they learn their lesson the first time. The Thanagarians messing with Mars, while there's New Krypton around, after the massive amount of loses they experienced with the Rann vs Thanagar war and the stuff definitely shows some "slowness."

In a verse of douche alien races, they are likely the biggest douches of all. What's even more funny is that they are likely to press on with what they are doing now even though they unreasonably started something they shouldn't and likely get stomped by an army of Kryptonians.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics #2 preview_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me guess they decide to remain friends


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 11, 2009)

Actually they make out.


----------



## Bender (Sep 11, 2009)

Poor Robin now he's lost his other girlfriend


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Action Comics #881 preview_


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wait, who's Guardian's friend who died?


----------



## Glued (Sep 14, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> aside from the Rannians, all space species in DC are douches
> 
> Tamaranians, Dominators, Khunn, Thanagarian, etc.



Martians? J'onn for the most part was pretty docile.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 14, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Wait, who's Guardian's friend who died?


Mon-El.  He was "killed" on live television.


Ben Grimm said:


> Martians? J'onn for the most part was pretty docile.



J'onn was a Green Martian.  White Martians were the more dickish ones.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #45 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

Johns is off of Adventure Comics after issue 5 right?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 18, 2009)

issue 6, I think


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

I wonder what he'll end up doing with Superboy.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 18, 2009)

> *SUPERMAN: SECRET ORIGIN #4
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art by Gary Frank & Jon Sibal
> Covers by Gary Frank*
> ...









> *ACTION COMICS #884
> Written by Greg Rucka; co-feature written by James Robinson & Greg Rucka
> Art by Pere Pérez; co-feature art by CAFU
> Cover by CAFU*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN #695
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Fernando Dagnino & Raúl Fernandez
> Cover by CAFU*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #10
> Written by Greg Rucka & James Robinson
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #48
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Matt Camp
> Cover by Joshua Middleton*
> ...









> *WORLD’S FINEST #3
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Jamal Igle
> Covers by Phil Noto*
> ...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 18, 2009)

> ACTION COMICS #884


Lois Lane in handcuffs? I smell prison sex. 


> SUPERMAN #695


Renato Guedes >>>> Dagnino 


> SUPERGIRL #48


Matt Camp? Interesting change. Wonder if it's permenant


> WORLD’S FINEST #3


Gates, eh? His Supergirl has been awesome but I do recall that awful Alpha Lantern story.


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2009)

No offense to Conner fans but seriously, I don't see the point in bringing him back.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> No offense to Conner fans but seriously, I don't see the point in bringing him back.



at this point in time I would agree with you

we will just have to see where he goes after Adventure switches gears


----------



## Bender (Sep 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> at this point in time I would agree with you
> 
> we will just have to see where he goes after Adventure switches gears



If it's as stupid as Cassidy's wonder girl series then all I have to say is thank you for another gay-as-fuck series.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

no I mean Adventure is kicking Conner out to be a Legion book


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

It is? Where do you see that?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2009)

DiDio said "Connor will be making a [gradual] departure from Adventure"

so yeah, I don't expect him to get the boot abruptly but he is gonna get phased out.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

That's kind of weird, but whatever.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

it makes sense with Levitz coming back to the book


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not often a new title decides midway to get rid of it's main character and switch to a different cast though.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Not often a new title decides midway to get rid of it's main character and switch to a different cast though.



it happened last time with guess which book

Adventure Comics...


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 20, 2009)

I kind of always expected the story to turn into 'Connor and the Legion' because I don't really think Superboy is probably interesting enough alone to maintain a series. Removing him from the series though, that's something else.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh no. . .

If they do that, Wonder Girl will be all bitchy again. . .


----------



## Castiel (Sep 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: Secret Origin #1 preview_


----------



## mow (Sep 21, 2009)

<333333333333


----------



## Bender (Sep 21, 2009)

Yikes broke someone's arm 

That's our Superman


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 21, 2009)

The worst scenario here is if the lawsuit spills over onto this title.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 23, 2009)

Um...isn't Birthright the definitive origin story?

Why do we need another one - and so soon at that?

Oh, and Gary Frank's work looks more pedorific than anything Manke's done.


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2009)

I dont really care, I'm perfectly giddy in having two different takes (even if the Johns treatment will get the "canon" status). Waid/Yu's Birthright was incredible, and Johns/Frank on Superman is just match made in heaven  pek


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Blackest Night: Superman 3 (Eddy Barrows cover)*
*Spoiler*: __ 






​


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Blackest Night: Superman 3 (Eddy Barrows cover)*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That looks bloody amazing! Supes always looks ten times awesome when his chest S-sign is huge.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

ghstwrld said:


> Um...isn't Birthright the definitive origin story?
> 
> Why do we need another one - and so soon at that?
> 
> Oh, and Gary Frank's work looks more pedorific than anything Manke's done.



DC brought the Legion of Super-Heroes back into continuity and they're such a huge part of Supes' origin that Birthright had to be scrapped.  Which is too bad because I loved Birthright.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> That looks bloody amazing! Supes always looks ten times awesome when his chest S-sign is huge.



It's his secret weapon. 
[YOUTUBE]wI1UVDOuMqE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 23, 2009)

Christopher Reeves! pek

RIP. 


I have friend named Christopher Reeves. But he doesn't like Superman, so we call him Cid.


----------



## Slice (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah the memories, those old Superman movies were great. (Of course not by todays standards, but back then i loved them).



Bergelmir said:


> I have friend named Christopher Reeves. But he doesn't like Superman, so we call him Cid.



So you mean there is a second person besides CG that does not like Superman?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Slice said:


> Ah the memories, those old Superman movies were great. (*Of course not by todays standards*, but back then i loved them).


CGI and explosions don't always make a movie great.


----------



## Slice (Sep 23, 2009)

Unfortunately a lot of people dont agree with that. 

Michael Bay made a fortune by blowing stuff up on screen.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

The Optimus Prime rolay rumble was awesome though. 

Magic space dust all spark thingies... not so much.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Normal boys get wood when a girl kisses them, Clark Kent shoots laser beams. Wonder if that was innuendo for premature ejaculation.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 23, 2009)

he felt hot, obviously


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2009)

Secret Origin is stupid


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

I liked SO #1





LIL_M0 said:


> Normal boys get wood when a girl kisses them, Clark Kent shoots laser beams. Wonder if that was innuendo for premature ejaculation.


he's a kid, a boner is the most they're going to get


Petes12 said:


> he felt hot, obviously


this too



Taleran said:


> Secret Origin is stupid



well it looks like SO isn't going back to Krypton for the bajillionth time, at least in the beginning.

also with the whole fixing of the LoSH this is necessary, OR WOULD YOU RATHER ALL LEGIONS GO AWAY 4EVER?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2009)

uhhh Johns and Frank told the Legion 1st story in the Action Comics story but whatever I'm a sucker for more Legion


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

the very fact that the LoSh was put back into his childhood, flies in the face of Birthright.  so they *must* do a mini that reboots his origin.  this isn't some 3rd stringer, it's supes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> well it looks like SO isn't going back to Krypton for the bajillionth time


I hope they don't mention it at all. *This* is common knowledge. It doesn't need to be told again. My girlfriend, who doesn't read comics and calls me geeky for doing so, even knows about Krypton.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah, you should only go back if you have a legitimate reason (Birthright did, "I made it" was a touching moment)

also I like how they don't jump like crazy and show us all these moments, it's happening at a certain point and everything else is flashback.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow! Yu's art on Birthright, so far, looks pretty good.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2009)

also did anyone get this feeling from the issue?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've never watched Smallville. So, no.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2009)

some of the characters in the book are smallville only before this point


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Like who, broke armed dude?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2009)

nah some of the girls who were signing his cast


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh. Well, like I said, never watched Smallville. Useless trivia.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah neither have I (seemed as boring as Returns (hard thing to do))

go wisdom of the internet


----------



## LIL_M0 (Sep 23, 2009)

I liked Superman Returns. I don't know why so many people didn't.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> also did anyone get this feeling from the issue?



not at all, why would you think that?  no seriously why?


----------



## Glued (Sep 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> not at all, why would you think that?  no seriously why?



I saw a variant cover at my local comic book store with Clark as a kid next to Luthor.

They weren't teens like in smallville, just kids.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 23, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> not at all, why would you think that?  no seriously why?



its just an image from the internet and a joke

geez


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> I liked Superman Returns. I don't know why so many people didn't.



the kid, the plot was a rehash of all the previous movies, the kid, luthor's plan, jimmy, the kid

anyways Geoff Johns, Grant Morrison, Ed Brubaker, Mark Waid, Brad Meltzer all say it sucked, thus it's fact.





Taleran said:


> its just an image from the internet and a joke
> 
> geez



just seemed a bit random.  that's all


like saying this 


reminded you of this


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 23, 2009)

Also Superman never punched anybody in Returns. Huge problem right there.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 23, 2009)

well he didn't punch anyone in the very first movie, but that was good


----------



## Glued (Sep 23, 2009)

Superman abandoned Lois and planet Earth. The only time he ever did that in the Comics was Superman: Exile, where the guilt of executing three kryptonian dictators in another dimension made superman put himself into voluntary exile.

Earth is Superman's home, not krypton, and Clark knows it.

The movie also went too far with Luthor. Whether he's a slim evil genius or a clown, Luthor is a man of class. The idea of Luthor seducing an elder woman made me want to blow chunks.

Superman possesses a type of innocence that when he finally does fall you can't help, but pity him or want to help him.

The only part of Superman Returns where I felt emotional was when Superman died, which of course was only temporary.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 23, 2009)

All of the Supes = Jesus bits are god-awful.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #692 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

Moria losing to Jinbei like this = lazy writing and wasted potential

Johns/Frank interview


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 1, 2009)

Was General Lane always bat shit nutto? He's causing an entire city, and more it seems, to suffer just because he hates another race...


----------



## Glued (Oct 1, 2009)

What he's doing to Mon-El is sick.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: World of New Krypton #8 preview_


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 2, 2009)

Another reminder of why the Thanagarians should of been left to burn with the surface of their planet...


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2009)

You know what fucking rocked?

The ol Fleischer Superman cartoons.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics #3 preview_


----------



## mow (Oct 9, 2009)

This above post depressed me greatly. Man am I gonna mis Johns + Manapaul (Esp the krypto bits). 

If I ever go to a Con Im so totally commissioning Manapaul to draw me a Superboy+superman playing galactic Frisbee with Krypto on the sun.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2009)

Krypto is such a good boy, yes he is.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 11, 2009)

Igle is taking a 3 issue break from Supergirl, he will be back for the double sized #50 issue.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 11, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> [/SPOILER]


I wonder who the person under the UPC barcode is...


----------



## mow (Oct 15, 2009)

God this issue of Adventure comics deserves a bloody Eisner.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

I accidentally peeped one of the pages of the Captain Atom back up (I was planning to read it all in one sitting >_>), guess I know how that ties into the Superman books now.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm betting he's in Mirabai's world


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah. From what I saw, I'm fairly certain. Look like in December, Captain Atom (in one way or another) will be re-visiting hs Monarch personality. Monarch was the most awesome shit ever during Countdown.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2009)

> *ADVENTURE COMICS #6
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and covers by Francis Manapul*
> Geoff Johns and Francis Manapul say goodbye (for now) to Superboy with a spectacular 30-page issue! Ever since Superboy returned from the grave, he has been obsessed with Lex Luthor, believing that there must be some good in the master villain somewhere. So for Luthor, it’s time to put up or shut up. With Superman off planet, it’s time to do some good for the planet earth. Superboy is willing to do what it takes to make Lex’s dreams come true, but what Superboy will discover is that one man’s dreams, are another man’s nightmares.
> ...









> *ACTION COMICS #885
> Written by Greg Rucka & Eric Trautmann; co-feature written by James Robinson and Greg Rucka
> Art by Pere Pérez; co-feature art by CAFU
> Cover by CAFU*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN #696
> Written by James Robinson
> Art by Bernard Chang
> Cover by CAFU*
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #49
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art by Matt Camp
> Cover by Joshua Middleton*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #11
> Written by Greg Rucka & James Robinson
> Art by Pete Woods
> Cover by Gary Frank
> ...









> *WORLD’S FINEST #4
> Written by Sterling Gates
> Art and covers by Phil Noto*
> The Toyman and Mr. Freeze activate the ultimate weapon — the new and improved Composite Superman/Batman robot — in an attempt to destroy all Kryptonians. This looks like a job for the World’s Finest, as Superman returns from New Krypton to team up with Dick Grayson Batman to stop the rampaging robot once and for all!
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 16, 2009)

/reads Supergirl solicit
*
WHAT?*





so I'm guessing they're pulling a "Joyce Summers" with Lana.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Comic Lana is awesome.

A great pity, if she died.

While her Smallville counterpart is still alive.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2009)

I really like that WoNK cover


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nightwing's uniform makes it look like he has camel toe.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 19, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh

they link vertically


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Secret Origin is stupid


The same story could be told in...
*Spoiler*: _less than 8 words_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #46 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

T-TK.

Huh. Hmm.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

He's like Hellion, only better.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2009)

Next thing we know, SUPERMAN FROM TOMORROW.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 21, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> He's like Hellion, only better.


Blame that fucking sweater vest.  Whoever called it months back was right!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 21, 2009)

So. After getting over my general disgust from DCs 3 months os preview spamming, I realized something. Power Girl is awesome.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bender (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't believe Mon-El is going to replace Superman as defender of Metropolis....


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _World's Finest #1 preview_


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2009)

I really, really, really like where this is going!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: Secret Origin #2 preview_


----------



## mow (Oct 27, 2009)

pek....


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2009)

those covers are so creepy.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2009)

Legion issue with no legion in Preview


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

gates talks WF


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> gates talks WF



No Mon-El team up? That's kind of surprising.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

So Secret Origins 2 was a surprisingly different take on the origin story of the Silver Age Legion

and I'm not entirely sure what I think about it


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

What's different? It seems like it got the important basics right: superhero teenagers from the future were inspired by superman and go back to the past to meet him and hang out etc etc. And that's all I knew about the legion's origins before I read this, basically.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2009)

They take the entire first issue of the original to mess with his mind and then he gets them back its pretty great

also

PLOT


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2009)

so totally called the E/NK war.

also I hope he be talking about Tyrant Sun when he says Super


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I'd kind of hope so, I mean we've been expecting war between earth and krypton ever since the Brainiac arc ended...


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 1, 2009)

Anybody else think that Mon El "escaping" with Parasite was a  set up?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmm. I can see why you brought up that point.


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2009)

Superman's legion of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) look creepy as hell 

World's Finest looks like total unforgiving fail you get in a happy meal from McCDonald's


----------



## Castiel (Nov 3, 2009)

Bow before Jemm, Son of Saturn 




*Spoiler*: _Superman: World of New Krypton #9 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Superman's legion of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) look creepy as hell
> 
> World's Finest looks like total unforgiving fail you get in a happy meal from McCDonald's



Frank's art is indeed hit or miss


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah. Phantom Girl looks like a creepy adult-like child.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Nov 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]JaknHrCJwm4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2009)

so I guess it's safe to assume that the Saturnians will be stepping in the coming war.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not too far into the whole new krypton arc (just got to the part where superman left, so i've got a ways to go).

But i've been wondering, in the coming war...how do you think the bat family will react to this? Im sure Dick is aware about the fuck load of kryptonite that bruce stocked up on when he and supes went around getting rid of a bunch of it, and the idea of Damian kicking kryptonian ass fills me with so much glee i can hardly put it into words.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 13, 2009)

> *ADVENTURE COMICS STARRING BLACK LANTERN SUPERBOY #7
> On sale February 10 - 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by Tony Bedard - Art by Travis Moore - Covers by Francis Manapul*
> 
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: SECRET ORIGIN #5
> On sale February 24 ? 5 of 6 ? 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by Geoff Johns
> Art and cover by Gary Frank & Jon Sibal*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN #697
> On sale February 24 ? 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by James Robinson ? Art by Bernard Chang ? Cover by CAFU*
> 
> ?Man of Valor? Part 4!  With the Legion of Super-Hero members in the 21st century now revealed to Mon-El, the Man of Valor learns of a greater destiny he and Superboy share; one that ties directly in to the fate of New Krypton and Kal-El!









> *ACTION COMICS #886
> On sale February 10 ? 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by Greg Rucka & Eric Trautmann ? co-feature written by James Robinson & James Rucka ? Art by Pere P?rez ? co-feature art by CAFU ? cover by CAFU*
> 
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #50
> On sale February 17 ? 56 pg, FC, $4.99 US
> Written by Sterling Gates, Helen Slater & Jake Black ? Art by Jamal Igle, Jon Sibal & Fernando Dagnino ? Cover by Michael Turner ? Variant cover by Joshua Middleton*
> 
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON #12
> On sale February 3 ? 12 of 12 ? 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by Greg Rucka & James Robinson ? Art by Pete Woods & Ron Randall ? Cover by Gary Frank ? Variant cover by Ladr?nn*
> 
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Nov 14, 2009)

Is Brainiac gonna shrink / steal the city again


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2009)

maybe, or he might just be in a homicidal mood and just try to kill everyone.



oh and on the topic of the new AC.  Jax-Ur is pretty 

also liking the Captain Atom story a lot so far


----------



## mow (Nov 17, 2009)

Gah Mon - El's attire makes me want to staple my eyelids >_<



Windwaker said:


> the idea of Damian kicking kryptonian ass fills me with so much glee i can hardly put it into words.



I really hop DC considers this. God I really hope they do.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

> OUTSIDERS #27
> On sale February 17 - 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by Dan DiDio -Art and cover by Philip Tan
> 
> *Geo-Force's actions put the Outsiders at the center of a political dispute that will have dramatic consequences for them and the entire Earth. *Plus, the new Masters of Disaster pay a visit to Markovia, and they intend to stay true to their name...


could be related, the climax of Codename: Patriot took place in Markovia, the world leaders might all return there to discuss what to do next

also DiDio has said that the Outsiders would for now be shifting more torwards Superman than Batman.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #47 preview_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2009)

mow said:


> I really hop DC considers this. God I really hope they do.



And do the bat family still have that ridiculous amount of various types kryptonite stocked up as of that Batman/Superman issue?

Because if so it'd be really lame if the earth/new krypton war came and went and none of it got used.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2009)

Supergirl was very, very good.  It's amazing, but I no longer hate Alura.


oh and preview





*Spoiler*: _Superman #694 preview_


----------



## Bender (Nov 19, 2009)

Mon-El seems pretty cool if ya ask me


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: Secret Origin #3 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Nov 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _World's Finest #2 preview_


----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2009)

Clumsy Clark when hes not doing it to save people just seems wrong


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone else think Clark looks kinda weird?

SO is a fun enough read, but for some reason i cant get over how odd clark looks.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Superman; World of New Krypton #10 preview_


----------



## mow (Dec 2, 2009)

Man that alt cover by Dustin is just flat out beauty incarnate.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 3, 2009)

MATTER-EATER LAD IS BACK IN CONTINUITY

turns out he was Panini Guy


----------



## Taleran (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 5, 2009)

mow said:


> Man that alt cover by Dustin is just flat out beauty incarnate.



*stares at the placement of the ear*



Kilowog said:


> MATTER-EATER LAD IS BACK IN CONTINUITY
> 
> turns out he was Panini Guy



There is a god.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

> *New Krypton was written across several tie-in books. Can we expect the same for the War of the Supermen? Or will it be self-contained mini-series like World of New Krypton.*
> 
> The answer is both! While WAR OF THE SUPERMEN is designed so it can be read on its own, the stories of the characters-both the main characters and supporting cast-that have populated Superman's books in his absence will be told in the individual titles and some tie-ins.
> 
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2009)

> Finally, will we get to see Bats (any Bats) beat up a kryptonian (any kyptonian) in War of the Supermen? Batman beating up Superman has almost become a staple.
> 
> We'd be remiss if we didn't have Bats (any Bats) beating up a Kryptonian, though we'll make sure it's a worthwhile Kryptonian. I mean, who wants to see Batman beating up the head janitor of New Krypton?



Damian is SO going to whoop some kryptonian ass, fuckin called it 

Also, i'd love to see Tim wielding a kryptonite bo staff for the immense lulz.

EDIT: Basically I want a scene where a bunch of asshole kryptonians are fucking shit up, and then the batfam drop down from the sky all decked out in kryptogear. They still have that assload of kryptonite that bruce had right?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 8, 2009)

Sun-dipped Superman, anyone?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 8, 2009)

Gates talks Supergirl and WF


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 9, 2009)

I saw the sales of the Superman story lines...ow.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 9, 2009)

so we finally find out the identity of Lex Luthor's sister


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2009)

Rucka/Trautmann will be leaving Action Comics next year, new ongoing writer will be Marc Guggenheim.

[/COLOR]


----------



## Castiel (Dec 18, 2009)

> *SUPERMAN: LAST STAND OF NEW KRYPTON #1
> On sale MARCH 10 • 1 of 3, 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by JAMES ROBINSON & STERLING GATES
> Art by PETE WOODS
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: SECRET ORIGIN #5
> Resolicit • On sale MARCH 31 • 5 of 6 • 40 pg, FC $3.99 US
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS
> Art and cover and 1:10 variant cover by
> ...









> *ADVENTURE COMICS #8-9
> Issue #8 on sale MARCH 3 • Issue #9 on sale MARCH 31 • 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by JAMES ROBINSON & STERLING GATES
> Co-Feature written by ERIC TRAUTMANN
> ...









> *ACTION COMICS #887
> On sale MARCH 10 • 40 pg, FC, $3.99 US
> Written by GREG RUCKA & ERIC TRAUTMANN
> Co-feature written by JAMES ROBINSON & GREG RUCKA
> ...









> *SUPERMAN #698
> On sale MARCH 24 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by JAMES ROBINSON
> Art BERNARD CHANG & JAVIER PINA
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #51
> On sale MARCH 17 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by STERLING GATES
> Art by JAMAL IGLE & JON SIBAL
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 18, 2009)

Adventure Comics FTW.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 18, 2009)

Poor poor superboy...

I'm rootin for ya though.


----------



## Slice (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Bergelmir (Dec 19, 2009)

Welp. Now we know what Christian Bale would look like if he was a Jap.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 22, 2009)

> ADVENTURE COMICS STARRING BLACK LANTERN SUPERBOY #7


Since Prime had his go at Blackest Night, I'm guessing maybe... Connor. 0.o


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, his body is still dead in the present.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2009)

Outsiders confirmed to be a major tie-in to War of the Supermen

Power Girl will not be tying in.


----------



## Slice (Dec 24, 2009)

Girl needs more spotlight, her book is fun.

But they probably just dont want to break the current storytelling method with the 4 "super" books by adding a fifth


----------



## Petes12 (Dec 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, his body is still dead in the present.



He's currently controlled by a black lantern ring, along with everyone else who was resurrected.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

The other Supergirls could be prone to resurrection. . . then again, being erased in continuity is worst than comic book death.


----------



## mow (Dec 27, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> Power Girl will not be tying in.



Insignificant pair of mammary glands that she is .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

Not to mention, alien Kryptonian.


----------



## Slice (Dec 28, 2009)

mow said:


> Insignificant pair of mammary glands that she is .



*Still likes her


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 28, 2009)

Her book is FUN.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 3, 2010)

So I was thinking about how the whole Krypton war could go

and I came up with the obvious answers

Nothing
Brainiac shrinks / steals it again


but then since its using the Legion aswell what if the plan is to basically eject the entire planet into the timeline of the LoSH


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2010)

that would be an interesting development and further marry the LoSH and Superman family.

what I'm most curious of is what will happen to Zod.  will he go down like Ahab in his mad quest for Brainiac, I mean he is apparently fully willing to commit genocide to stop him and it brings him down?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superman; World of New Krypton #11 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 6, 2010)

They'd dare attack the general?!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

...

welp lets see how Supes'll get out of this mess


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 7, 2010)

some dude said:
			
		

> I just read world of new krypton 11. Quite interesting that the kryptonians have a secret base where they are taking off the silver skins of the alien race that gives captain atom his powers (with the nuclear explosion)* also that is the same skins that now gives him his magic immunity... so they are preparing an army of kryptonians in costumes that are immune to magic.
> 
> The earth and the magic world seems they are in trouble... but who give the kryptonians the tip of the silver aliens? Probably there is someone in Grl. Lane´s army that is working with Zod.*


*With my lack of Captain Atom knowledge, I would have never connected these points.*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

They're using Captain Atom?

FOR SOMETHING RELEVANT?

Hell seemed to have froze over.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2010)

hahaha wow.  Dick has a transforming satellite that will alert Commander El if he is ever needed on earth when he pushes a big red button at the very bottom of the Bat Bunker.  and this signal causes everyone on New Krypton to have headaches 


anyways






*Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics #6 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2010)

Ha. As if Lex Luthor will do something good.

Lena Luthor is alive?

Well then, the other Lena Luthor must also be in limbo too. Because it aged the character.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 8, 2010)

I like the fact that Superboy has hope in lex luthor. To me the S has always been about hope, and its cool to see Conner being even more hopeful than Clark, at least in this respect.

Although that could just be me being a YJ fanboy.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2010)

It simply means that Clark knows better.

Youthful optimism isnt exactly the right thing when you talk about Luthor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I like the fact that Superboy has hope in lex luthor. To me the S has always been about hope, and its cool to see Conner being even more hopeful than Clark, at least in this respect.
> 
> *Although that could just be me being a YJ fanboy*.



YJ relevant to current DCU? IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2010)

Link removed



> Mark Millar: But Matthew [Vaughn] and I talk all the time about the notion of revamping Superman for a new generation (and YES, 30 somethings, that DOES mean an origin to explain where the Hell he came from to my daughter and her pals).



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 10, 2010)

Uhm...DC is going to let Millar overwrite Johns?  Hahaha


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2010)

They are talking about the possibilities of movies but whatever


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2010)

> Mark Millar: But Matthew [Vaughn] and I talk all the time about the notion of revamping Superman for a new generation (and YES, 30 somethings, that DOES mean an origin to explain where the Hell he came from to my daughter and her pals).



Millar's daugher: Where's superman from?
Millar: Krypton
Millar's daugher: Where's that?
Millar: Its a planet far far away, that was destroyed. Superman's dad, a scientist, sent him to earth just before it happened.

DONE.

EDIT: didn't know they were talking about movies 

In that case all you need is like 20 minutes for the destruction of krypton, and 20 minutes detailing his smallville days.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Millar's daugher: Where's superman from?
> Millar: Krypton
> Millar's daugher: Where's that?
> Millar: Its a planet far far away, that was destroyed. Superman's dad, a scientist, sent him to earth just before it happened.
> ...



no you don't

all you need is this


----------



## Castiel (Jan 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> They are talking about the possibilities of movies but whatever


they've been talking about this for at least a decade now.

what episode is that from, I don't think I've seen it yet 

also Millar's run on Superman Adventures was superb


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Action Comics #885 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

oh god the reason Connor went back in time


----------



## Taleran (Jan 13, 2010)

So Lex and Brainiac are getting it on, SCIENCE and cloning


and Johns writes Luthor as quite the asshole


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2010)

> So Lex and Brainiac are getting it on, SCIENCE and cloning


A Coluan clone this time around? 



> and Johns writes Luthor as quite the asshole


That was the cruelest things I've seen him do.

that said I liked the way Johns finished off his initial Superboy arc.


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> oh god the reason Connor went back in time



"It helps me think"


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 14, 2010)

> Levitz notes that [...] his first *Adventure Comics* arc will be called "Superboy and the Legion of Super-heroes: Secret Origin," and will update Clark Kent's initial adventures with the Legion, based on the most recent origin-refresh seen in Geoff Johns' *Superman: Secret Origin* mini-series.


June... So that's like issue 12?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2010)

Slice said:


> "It helps me think"



Ha that was hilarious. I like how Johns writes luthor. 

Also, the Young Justice hang out at the end was awesome. It's fun to know that Tim can put his League of Assassins/Find Bruce shenanigans on hold to hang out with connor. That and he's half way across the world...gotta love comics.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm lazy read em yourself




> SUPERGIRL #52
> On sale APRIL 21 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by STERLING GATES
> Art by JAMAL IGLE & JON SIBAL
> ...



poor Brainy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2010)

Ooo, different memories of different Supergirls!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2010)

> Superman has defeated Brainiac before, but it cost him the life of his father. Now Brainiac has returned, more powerful than ever, and the entire planet of New Krypton is at stake! Things look bleak for the Man of Steel and his people, but for all Brainiac’s knowledge, he still has one lesson to learn: Superman. Never. Gives. Up.




definitely liking how Brainiac's return to NK is being treated like it should, and loving how the LoSH is not only being addressed int hte Superbooks, but is actually _crucial_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2010)

Not to mention, the Brainiacs are interesting again.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

New Outsiders:

Holy Crap


----------



## Taleran (Jan 21, 2010)

Geo Force is kookoo for cocopuffs


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

oh yeah definitely.  not only is this decision going to make him a pariah and surely lead to Lane sending his most badass guys to kill him, but really anyone who trusts that character is a moron, this is a proven fact after all the times trusting him has backfired.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

I didn't read any of the death and return of Superman at all, but for some reason I thought that the Eradicator was dead... but he's not.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 21, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> New Outsiders:
> 
> Holy Crap


What the *FUCK?*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 21, 2010)

SO really how long you guys give before he goes crazy and has to be put down yet again?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 21, 2010)

You know what sucks about Outsiders? The fact that Tan had plenty of time to do 23 pages and they still needed to use a fill-in artist (Kramer on Nightwing, FTW! ). I have no faith in this run, not art-wise.


----------



## Id (Jan 21, 2010)

Eradicator!, I love that nut case. :33


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, well, well. . . now THAT's someone I haven't heard from in a LONG time. . .


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: Secret Origin #4 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #49 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 26, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if they actually killed off Lana Lang.

They already killed of Pa Kent. Why not Lana?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 26, 2010)

it seems fairly obvious this has something to do with Lane and 7734.  What I want to know is _why?_  What does she know that would require such an elaborate death?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 27, 2010)

So Lana Lang is the new 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Insect Queen?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 27, 2010)

that is going back to some Crazy Silver Age Legion stuff


----------



## Castiel (Jan 28, 2010)

So it looks like Kurt Busiek's run isn't being completely ignored.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2010)

Rhyme > Prime


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

oh god Parasite got his powers in the most retarded way possible

I love it


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

I forgot I had SO 4. I guess I'll read it now.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

Mon was kind of cool in the new superman


also the LoSH have finally, unequivocably revealed their presence.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

I love Lex. "Your father says hello. "

Yeah. Superman was great. I had wondered how they'd  makes this tie-in with AC while staying separate. Worked out quite nicely.

Speaking of the Legion, the Lex Corp logo looks an awful lot like theirs.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> oh god Parasite got his powers in the most retarded way possible
> 
> I love it



OMG this!!!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2010)

I know right?  It's so stupid it goes all the way around back to awesome in the end.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah. SO was great. Parasite, Luthor's jealousy, Lois shuttingTFU for once, Jimmy Olsen hustled his way into being a coffee boy for the Planet, just great. 

I thought that Johns said that this would be a 12 issue maxi at first. Maybe I'm mistaken though.

Also, I wonder why Parasite doesn't have a mouth anymore.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Am I the only one that doesn't give a crap about the actress that played Supergirl in the 80's writing a Supergirl story?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't wait for the Secret Origin TPB. . .

Too premature to see whether it's good enough for Absolute. . .


----------



## Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Secret Origins is awesome.

White, this means war.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jan 30, 2010)

In the Earth/Krypton War what General are you rooting for: Zod or Lane?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: World of New Krypton #12 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 1, 2010)

Must not click spoiler tag. 
Must not click spoiler tag. 
Must not click spoiler tag. 
Must not click spoiler tag. 
Must not click spoiler tag. 
Must not click spoiler tag.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 2, 2010)

1978's _Superman_, an all-star epic, is the template from which all subsequent comic book movies have been based. But in a movie full of wonderful leading actors, it was the supporting cast that provided many of the film's most memorable moments and bits of business. 

One such noteworthy character is the *Street Pimp*. 


"Say, Jim!"
​This pimp, who is sporting quite the garish ensemble himself, has the distinction of being the first Metropolis citizen to lay eyes on Superman. Clark Kent, rushing to rescue Lois Lane from a rooftop helicopter mishap, can't find a phone booth to change in, so he uses an office building's revolving door instead. 

As he steps out of the doorway, he is spotted by a pimp and two bewigged "working girls" standing beside a convertible pimp-mobile. 

"Say, Jim! Whooooo!!!," the pimp exclaims. Superman, ever polite even in the midst of saving his lady love, raises a finger and says, "Excuse me." As the astonished pimp and hookers look on, Superman soars up, up and away to catch Lois before she plummets to her doom. The pimp hollers back, "That's a bad outfit! Whooooo!!!" And with that tongue-in-cheek sartorial exchange between superhero and Superfly-wannabe, the Man of Steel was introduced to a whole new generation of fans and filmgoers. 


Whatchu talkin' about, Willis?!
​Just as Jesus broke bread with sinners and prostitutes, Superman showed that he was down with _all_ the people by showing common courtesy even to a trafficker in human flesh. This brief interaction between a costumed boy scout and a stereotypical fixture of the sex trade perfectly captures the innocence and innate goodness of Superman. 

Sadly, "Super Pimp" was never seen again, which is too bad because he would have made a nice addition to the crowd of citizens seen during the climactic street battle in _Superman II_. And, Super Pimp, you had a pretty bad outfit, too. Whoooo!!! 


"Whoooo!" ​


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 2, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> In the Earth/Krypton War what General are you rooting for: Zod or Lane?



Lane is such an annoying douchebag that I'd have to side with Zod.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> In the Earth/Krypton War what General are you rooting for: Zod or Lane?



Zod. 

I mean ultimately i'm rootin for the supes family. But between those two...KNEEL BEFORE ZOD.

Lookin forward to see superboy tangle with him. Good luck kid, you are gonna need it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 2, 2010)

I choose Superman.

But if I had to choose Zod or Lane, then Zod hands down.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn from Commander to Lancepesade.

couldn't have happened to a nicer guy


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

I want my Brainiac and The Legion crossover arc and I want it NAAOOOOOO!!!! 

WONK was an excellent series with such great characters. I really hate to see it end. 

**EDIT*
Speaking of which, is "Brainiac and the LOSH" gonna be the Earth/Krypton war or is that going to be a separate event?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh yeah you were gone when this was announced a few months back weren't you?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, cool.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally got around to reading World's Finest #4.

what happens is that the Composite Robot from Public Enemies is set to go off and blow up New Krypton because Toyman thinks the Kryptonians are going to kidnap all of Earth's children.

Dick and Commander El team up and are able to take out the robot from the inside and make it blow up before it reaches NK.

Supes then comments on how well Dick does the whole batmaning thing and that he's proud and fills him in on what's going on in the superbooks.

we then find out the Toyman was just a robot, a robot so perfectly made Superman didn't notice and _he was standing right next to it_.  This impresses Lane who calls upon him for a big project.


So essentially expect Toyman to play a role in the war.

And expect a moment where the heroes turn on Supes, but Dick is the only one to side with him.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Any one else notice this?



Sunrise. Sunset.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> Action preview




*Spoiler*: __ 



"To tell the story of Nightwing is to tell the story of three. The Flamebird, the Builder, and the Nightwing."

I suppose Jax-Ur is the reincarnated Builder?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 10, 2010)

War of the Supermen (b k.a. The Earth/Krypton War, a.k.a. The 100 minute War) will be a month long event starting "immediately" after the FCBD issue. So a whole month of Super Action. 



*Spoiler*: _WotS 00-04 covers by Eddy Barrows_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 10, 2010)

ALL WILL KNEEL BEFORE ZOD.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2010)

How much you want to bet those words are going to be on the final cover.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> How much you want to bet those words are going to be on the final cover.



I'd be disappointed if they weren't included in some way ha.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 11, 2010)

Blondie said:


> ALL WILL KNEEL BEFORE ZOD.





Kilowog said:


> How much you want to bet those words are going to be on the final cover.





Windwaker said:


> I'd be disappointed if they weren't included in some way ha.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg1yUMqJMcw[/YOUTUBE]

Most Epic "KB4Z" Scene: 
hot tub time machine
I love that guy. He's the reason I read Superman comics.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2010)

> *SUPERMAN: SECRET ORIGIN #6
> On sale MAY 26 * 6 of 6 * 48 pg, FC $3.99 US
> Written by GEOFF JOHNS * Art and cover by GARY FRANK
> & JON SIBAL * 1:10 Cover by GARY FRANK*
> ...









> *OUTSIDERS #30
> On sale MAY 19 ? 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by DAN DIDIO
> Art by PHILIP TAN & JONATHAN GLAPION
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WAR OF THE SUPERMEN #1
> On sale MAY 5 * 1 of 4 * 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by JAMES ROBINSON & STERLING GATES * Art by AARON LOPRESTI & MATT RYAN
> Cover by EDDY BARROWS * 1:25 variant cover by AARON LOPRESTI*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WAR OF THE SUPERMEN #2
> On sale MAY 12 * 2 of 4 * 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by STERLING GATES & JAMES ROBINSON
> Art by JAMAL IGLE & JON SIBAL
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WAR OF THE SUPERMEN #3
> On sale MAY 19 * 3 of 4 * 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by JAMES ROBINSON & STERLING GATES * Art by EDUARDO PANSICA
> Cover by EDDY BARROWS * 1:25 variant cover by AARON LOPRESTI*
> ...









> *SUPERMAN: WAR OF THE SUPERMEN #4
> On sale MAY 26 * 4 of 4 * 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by STERLING GATES & JAMES ROBINSON * Art by EDDY BARROWS
> Cover by EDDY BARROWS * 1:25 variant cover by ARRON LOPRESTI*
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

I wonder if that 3rd Kryptonian will ever be used again. . .


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Supergirl #50 preview_


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't like Turner's cover. I wonder what Josh Middleton's looks like.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 15, 2010)

wow general lane proves once again what a piece of shit he is. like, just above and beyond the call of duty, to prove he's the biggest piece of shit around.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 15, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> I don't like Turner's cover. I wonder what Josh Middleton's looks like.



Not really a cover, it's a drawing thta was made into a cover.

He's the guy who helped Loeb bring Kara back, and you know _he's dead_.  So #50 is a tribute.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 15, 2010)

I knew who he was. They could've pulld something from Loeb's first arc  to make a better cover.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 15, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> wow general lane proves once again what a piece of shit he is. like, just above and beyond the call of duty, to prove he's the biggest piece of shit around.



Only fitting he'd be Superman's father-in-law.


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2010)

Are we ever gonna see Superwoman again....


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why haven't you been negging people while saying "Kneel before mod ", Kilowog?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Are we ever gonna see Superwoman again....



Supergirl #50.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Last Stand 01 variant*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe Brainiac will have a body to go with its head.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

Supergirl #50 was pretty good, also was pleasantly surprised that not only was this ACTUALLY double sized, but Igle did all 40 pages of the main story.

Also the Captain Atom is connecting DC's magic together again.

Mirabai's "Sorceror's World" is a hub world that connects most of the realms of magic.  Directly connects to:

Ifé ()
5th Dimension ()
The Jejune Realm ()
Myrra ()
Land of s
The Green, The Red and the Grey
 ()

among others.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #697 preview_


----------



## Rod (Feb 22, 2010)

> n the end, can Superman save either?



...

...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Supergirl #50 was pretty good, also was pleasantly surprised that not only was this ACTUALLY double sized, but Igle did all 40 pages of the main story.
> 
> Also the Captain Atom is connecting DC's magic together again.
> 
> ...



The Grey? That's a new one.

Let's just hope Captain Atom won't ever turn heel again.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 23, 2010)

Bedard says that JLA and R.E.B.E.L.S. will not be tying into WotS because of the change in format.

Though he does reveal Vril and co. will be playing a big role


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2010)

. . . I guess something with the space-time continuum.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

for those curious, Renato Guedes is not coming back, he got snagged by Marvel


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: Last Stand of New Krypton #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2010)

When Robinson/Rucka leave, they're being replaced with JMS and Marc Guggenheim

No word on if Gates is leaving Supergirl but I hope not


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2010)

Gates is the BEST thing to happen on the Supergirl series.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

Last Stand #1 was pretty good.

Kal finally stands up to Zod 



edit: 
Robinson/Gates interview


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol Zod. Way to waste a shit load of your own soldiers to no effect.

And Superman was awesome. "This looks like a job for superman!  "


----------



## Castiel (Mar 11, 2010)

Pete Woods (WoNK, LSoNK) will be doing the art for Marc Guggenheim's Action Comics run.

David Finch on covers




edit:
second part of Gates/Robinson interview


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Pete Woods (WoNK, LSoNK) will be doing the art for Marc Guggenheim's Action Comics run.
> 
> David Finch on covers
> 
> ...



I don't see no Lex Luthor. Just Ultimate Professor X.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah his eyes have been Green since FOREVER


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> I don't see no Lex Luthor. Just Ultimate Professor X.


Stupid, Xavier is a cripple 


Taleran said:


> Yeah his eyes have been Green since FOREVER


Finch doesn't color his stuff, also that's a mistake that's made so very often.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah.

In Salvation Run, Luthor's eyes are coloured blue instead of the Infinite Crisis established green coloured eyes.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 15, 2010)

Last Stand was better than all 12 issues of WoNK


----------



## Castiel (Mar 15, 2010)

well it had Superman punch shit and robots ripping people to pieces


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> well it had Superman punch shit and robots ripping people to pieces



Pretty much sums up what I look for in my superman comics. Although WoNK wasn't bad.

Also LS had lol "Yea...cousin...ok..." from superboy.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 16, 2010)

That Lex cover is honestly the best thing Finch has done in years.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2010)

ECCC Superman panel



First half is an actually very interesting and insightful discussion of what Superman *is* and what he means to the people on the Panel (Johns, Robinson, Gates, Rucka and Woods).  Good read.

Also Rucka wins the internet


> I've heard comics creator say this: 'I can't believe in Superman because nobody would be that good.' It's like, God, what a sad life you must live. This whole practiced, disconnected, ironic, I'm-so-savvy — God, man, what part of you died when you turned 12?






but in terms of news not much:

* Since Adventure Comics will essentially be "LoSH Confidential", Levitz will be writing a story about when the LoSH first released Mon-El from the Phantom Zone to follow up Mon-El's complete removal from present continuity after WotS

*Expect lots of Kara/Dick team ups.

*It seems like JMS' Superman will be more of its own thing but Guggenheim's Action Comics will be a _major_ title not just for the Superbooks but in the DCU.











> That Lex cover is honestly the best thing Finch has done in years.


I concur


----------



## Castiel (Mar 17, 2010)

New Supergirl was good.  

"This isn't what it looks like"
 


also LoSH springs into action!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

Eddy Barrows the artist for JMS Superman


----------



## still Mo (Mar 19, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Eddy Barrows the artist for JMS Superman


I have no faith in this statement

Eddie Barrows was also supposed to be the artist for Rucka's Action comics... and we saw how long that lasted (two issues).


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

he got pulled out to work on the BN Supes and JSA minis

blame Mike Carlin


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

> blame Mike Carlin


*blames Mike Carlin (whoever that is). 

Am I the only one more interested in whether or not Chris becomes "The Nightwing" than the Krypton's last stand?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

in a word


yes.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 19, 2010)

> *ACTION COMICS #890
> On sale JUNE 30 * 40 pg, FC $3.99 US
> Written by MARC GUGGENHEIM * Art by PETE WOODS * Cover by DAVID FINCH*
> Look out, Metropolis - Lex Luthor is back! The dynamic new creative team of Marc Guggenheim (Amazing Spider-Man) and Pete Woods (SUPERMAN: LAST STAND OF NEW KRYPTON) hits the scene with an oversized issue packed with non-stop action! That's not all! Superstar artist David Finch (BRIGHTEST DAY, New Avengers) joins ACTION COMICS this issue as new cover artist!









> *SUPERGIRL #53
> On sale JUNE 23 * 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by STERLING GATES  * Art by JAMAL IGLE & JON SIBAL * Cover by JAMAL IGLE*
> Beginning an all-new SUPERGIRL arc!
> ...




Supes #700 is secret for now


----------



## LIL_M0 (Mar 19, 2010)

Any Superman universe book + Woods = 

Kara + Igle + Gates = 


> Supes #700 is secret for now


I saw the cover for Supes 700 on facebook though.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Apparently the artist for JMS' superman will be the guy who did the BN: Superman mini.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

*Superman #700*





> *SUPERMAN #700
> On sale JUNE 23
> 56 pg, FC $4.99 US
> Written by J. MICHAEL STRACZYNSKI, JAMES ROBINSON & DAN JURGENS
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Mar 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #698 preview_


----------



## Rod (Mar 22, 2010)

The Superman #700 is the one from the three that I'm least excited about, unfortunately.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Any news on Eradicator?


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 23, 2010)

I like how Lex is still in his prison jumpsuit. It reminds me of All Star Superman Lex Luthor.

And geez, Braniac's bots killed over 10,000 solar powered Kryptonians in under an hour? Impressive.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 23, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Any news on Eradicator?



Didioutsiders


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

Gates/Robinson on the war


----------



## Castiel (Mar 24, 2010)

Luthor is cold...

also apparently Mon's purpose was to specifically save the Lanothian people.

That name ring any bells to people familiar with the LoSH?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Adventure Comics #9 preview_


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 30, 2010)

Huh, is that last panel a hint to whats come for Lyrl Dox? 'Cause it looks like he'll be in charge of some ex-Starro underlings. Or maybe its just referring to the Starro arc.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2010)

Or you know the fact that he is from the FUTURE lets him know how the kid turns out....


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 30, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Or you know the fact that he is from the FUTURE lets him know how the kid turns out....



...that was pretty much my point. Repharased: Is it a glimpse to what we'll see happening to Lyrl, or is it just a generic panel referencing the Starro arc? The tights throw me off, 'cause Lyrl stopped dressing like that after Starro took him in.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2010)

Or its an image that fans will relate to


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: Secret Origin #5 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 1, 2010)

Avert your eyes Taleran, there are sideways double spreads




*Spoiler*: _Superman: Last Stand of New Krypton #2 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2010)

SO #5 was good, liked the Gen. Lane bits.

AdC #9 was good, I loved the Querl story.  Also sad to hear of how Vril will eventually die. 
LSoNK #2 was ok, really intrigued by whatever Zod is planning if he's still confident after this.  Still really curious as to what a Lanothian is


----------



## Taleran (Apr 12, 2010)

Holy smokes, Paul Cornell out of nowhere.


YES
YES
YES
YES



*Spoiler*: _oh and_


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Apr 12, 2010)

So they just dropped Marc.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow.  Just ... wow I'm stunned

:WOW


edit: 

Ok so his first issue will be #890, which was originally solicited as being written by Marc


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn freaking heck!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2010)

Now this I like


----------



## Castiel (Apr 14, 2010)

Zod dropkicking Conner 

Also I kinda liked the Car-Vex story.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Zod dropkicking Conner
> 
> Also I kinda liked the Car-Vex story.



More like: Zod dropkicking Conner 

Unless I misunderstood (didn't have long to read it), A depowered Zod defeated Conner (with TTK) using superior CQC moves?

Obviously Robinson (or Gates?) have never read a superboy comic before Teen Titans.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2010)

He caught him off guard.  Conner is also depowered, only has TTK and has never been formally trained as a fighter and didn't expect Zod to get back up.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> He caught him off guard.  Conner is also depowered, only has TTK and has never been formally trained as a fighter and didn't expect Zod to get back up.



Zod was also depowered yes?

You say "only has TTK" like it doesn't give him super strength and invulnerability...and flight for that matter. 

Was there some issue I missed where Conner's TTK abilities were reduced to jack shit for an actual reason?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2010)

Conner said he was only flying because of the ring

also still even then his TTK doesn't make him anywhere near as invulnerable as it would if he had all his powers.  So it'd make some sense for him to get taken off guard.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Conner said he was only flying because of the ring



Which is why I'd like some sort of explanation for that.



> also still even then his TTK doesn't make him anywhere near as invulnerable as it would if he had all his powers.  So it'd make some sense for him to get taken off guard.



I have to be missing something here, so I gotta ask. What level of Strength did Zod have in that issue? He's depowered right?

Because Superboy with only TTK was still taking hits from Superboy (Clark) during Zero Hour, and was able to shake off a close range hit from a missile that would've taken out metropolis.

He also lifted a giant yacht without breaking a sweat.

Unless his TTK is messed up by the red sun radiation? I know that he doesn't need yellow sun at all for TTK to be at normal levels.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd imagine a "human" with TTK would be considerably more "kickable" than a kryptonian with TTK


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 15, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> I'd imagine a "human" with TTK would be considerably more "kickable" than a kryptonian with TTK



The absence of his kryptonian powers shouldn't have any effect on how durable/powerful he is using TTK. During Final Night, when superman was weakening due to lack of sunlight, Conner was completely unaffected. For the entirety (that i can remember) of Superboy and Young Justice, all he had was TTK, which gave him his strength/speed/durability/etc. I don't see why he'd suddenly go from being able to imitate "super"powers with it to only being able to rip/blast with it.

Heck, we even see him lose his powers, and he has to instead rely on a near indestructable shield and his legion flight ring. (which he apparently forgot about  ) 

Unless his TTK is being messed with, or it's been randomly reduced to crap for no reason, it seems that depowered Zod is on par with Kid Clark, since their hits managed to do the same amount of damage.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 16, 2010)

Lex Luthor Man of Steel will be rereleased as a HC with new pages added in.  Will act as a "companion" to Joker HC


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2010)

I love this concept, Cornell should do well



> In upcoming story lines, Agent Orange moves into a junkyard to continue to collect as many things of earth as he can, with panelists noting his interactions with Lex Luthor in "Action Comics" by Paul Cornell would be a highlight for both characters. Johns fortold Luthor undergoing "An urge for more power" and that he'd ask "Is it the ring that did this or my personality?"


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2010)

Cassaday the cover artist for JMS Supes


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2010)

I want that on my wall.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 19, 2010)

> *SUPERMAN #701
> On sale JULY 14 • 32 pg, FC $2.99 US
> Written by J. MICHAEL STRACZYNSKI • Art by EDDY BARROWS & j.p. mayer • Cover by john cassaday
> 1:25 “DC 75th Anniversary” variant cover by JOHN CASSADAY*
> ...









> *ACTION COMICS #891
> On sale JULY 28 • 40 pg, FC $3.99 US
> Written by PAUL CORNELL • Art by PETE WOODS
> Cover by DAVID FINCH & joe weems*
> When Lex Luthor finally regained control of LexCorp, he thought he had everything he wanted. But in BLACKEST NIGHT, he briefly became an Orange Lantern and got a taste of true power. Now he’ll do anything – anything – to get that power back. Buckle in for a greatest hits tour of the DCU’s most wanted as Lex Luthor begins an epic quest for power, all brought to you by new ongoing writer Paul Cornell (Dr. Who, Captain Britain and MI-13) and artist Pete Woods (WORLD OF NEW KRYPTON), with covers by David Finch (BRIGHTEST DAY, Ultimatum)!









> *SUPERGIRL #54
> On sale JULY 21 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US
> Written by STERLING GATES
> Art by JAMAL IGLE & JON SIBAL
> ...


----------



## Taleran (Apr 19, 2010)

So if anything Superman will have nice covers.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 20, 2010)

Action will be all Lex for about a year since JMS has the monopoly on Superman.

Cornell Interview


I am massively looking forward to this.



			
				part of the interview said:
			
		

> *You mentioned he's always been one of your favorites. What makes Lex Luthor such a compelling figure?*
> 
> He's a kind of failed Prometheus, a failed Captain America. In a lot of ways, he's the best of humanity, but human faults, tiny and huge, keep bringing him down. He's attractive in some lights, in that he doesn't see why people should look up to an alien, and wants humans to prosper. Unfortunately, he wants that human to be just him.
> 
> ...





> Lex is motivated by, and looking back to, his time as an Orange Lantern. He's not one now. But it's given him a taste, and he really wants... something in particular. He's fighting for just himself, which he thinks is the greater good.





Also say what you will about Pete Woods as a penciller, but he's a great designer (those cities from Secret Files last year?  all him)

[YOUTUBE]gw1XQq0zqkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Apr 20, 2010)

The fact that Cassaday will be drawing the covers just wants me to have him return and actually draw on a title or series.


----------



## mow (Apr 21, 2010)

JMS take on Lex is bound to be good. Really looking forward to this now.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2010)

JMS isn't using Lex, Cornell is


----------



## mow (Apr 21, 2010)

Note to self: learn to read. ?_?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2010)

A full year of Lex as written by Cornell, how can we lose?


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superman #699 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: Last Stand of New Krypton #3 preview_


----------



## Castiel (Apr 27, 2010)

JMS responds to rumors



> I wish to make several points very very clear.
> 
> It is absolutely and unequivocally untrue that I have at any time had any conversations at all with DC about Marc Guggenheim.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Apr 27, 2010)

JMS layin' it down


----------



## Taleran (Apr 27, 2010)

Me not caring. Action Comics looks BALLIN however


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2010)

So what'd ya guys think of the end of the Brainiac and the LoSH arc?





Taleran said:


> Me not caring. Action Comics looks BALLIN however



Wadda surprise


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _War of the Supermen #0 preview_


----------



## Castiel (May 1, 2010)

Zod is one straight up bad dude 

Also seeing Supes actually outmuscle Zod AND Non was cool, even if it was only for a second


----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2010)

I don't think DC understands the purpose of Free Comic Book Day


----------



## Castiel (May 2, 2010)

Johnny DC sampler seemed to have gotten it more or less right, just their Gold selection.

also gotta say the end of the Captain Atom back-up was anti-climactic.


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Zod is one straight up bad dude
> 
> Also seeing Supes actually outmuscle Zod AND Non was cool, even if it was only for a second



Its really impressive how much more powerful Kal is compared to the other Kryptonians.

This whole storyline makes me glad that i picked up Superman books again a few years back.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 2, 2010)

Well, other than long instances of deprivation (Final Night), Superman has been soaking sunlight for virtually his entire life. He holds back virtually every time -- pointing to the world "made out of cardboard speech" and affirming this on at least two separate instances in comics.

Superman cutting loose varies by the writer.


----------



## lucky (May 2, 2010)

yah the empowered kryptonian thing used to be better explained.

superman slowly gained powers from gradual absorption of yellow sunlight over his 30 years on earth or so.  But now kryptonians get so damn strong after a fraction of the time!


----------



## Castiel (May 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _War of the Supermen #1 preview_


----------



## Castiel (May 5, 2010)

I liked it.  Should have seen what happened coming, but still a neat turn of events


----------



## Petes12 (May 5, 2010)

I did not like it. I'm not nearly as interested in the non-superman kryptonians anymore.

Though I'd already lost interest with the recent brainiac story.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2010)

I'm just waiting for next month to come.


----------



## Taleran (May 5, 2010)

This book isn't monthly its WEEKLY it will be done by end of of May. Well that was one way to get rid of NK


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2010)

Yeah I know, I meant I wont bother reading Superman till the new creative teams take over


----------



## Castiel (May 6, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Well that was one way to get rid of NK



You don't mess with what works


----------



## Castiel (May 10, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> Yeah I know, I meant I wont bother reading Superman till the new creative teams take over



Yeah that would be best.  Though I personally enjoy this whole Robinson era, WotS really is the culmination of 2-3 years worth of stories, I'd recommend new guys just wait till Superman #701 (#700 is a WotS aftermath issue) if they don't want to play catch-up



in any case





*Spoiler*: _War of the Supermen #2 preview_


----------



## Agmaster (May 10, 2010)

Jozz is gonna be pissed.  Also, Kal just kinda wtf'd @ that kick.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2010)

That exchange between Kara and Clark makes me lol.

I love how his reaction goes from "Wtf?" to "Really?" to "EAT MARS, BITCH!"


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

There's something in this issue that will make WW and CBG very, very pleased.

Also damn this war is going crazy


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 12, 2010)

Do Conner Kent (and Tim Drake) and Cassandra Cain team up and kick EVERBODYS' asses?

But goddamnit, now i really wanna read it. Due to finals i haven't had the chance to stop by my LCS.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

Well maybe I overstate it but


*Spoiler*: __ 



Project 7734's secret base is Young Justice's old HQ


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 12, 2010)

Ha you did overstate it a bit, still awesome though.

EDIT: Oh. Just read the issue, and that isn't the Young Justice HQ. It's an old DEO base, where they broke Secret out of.

Still cool though.

That last page is certainly going to make things complicated for Team Zod.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

I knew it was something YJ.  Been too long since I checked


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 13, 2010)

Yea, I was actually really surprised I remembered that, even with the fact that I've read through YJ about 3 or 4 times. Still really cool though.

Im liking this event, and while admittedly the only characters im really interested in here are Conner, Clark, and Luthor, Im looking forward to see how this plays out.

Although, I gotta nitpick here. Its really odd that Robinson/Gates would remember the DEO base in mount rushmore...but not the fact that superboy previously used a legion ring to fly when he lost his TTK, as well as how powerful his TTK made him.


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

I like the comparisons between Lane and Zod.  I really hope we get a scene together


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 13, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> I like the comparisons between Lane and Zod.  I really hope we get a scene together



Agreed.

Also, since I've been out of superman comics for a while, having jumped back in for Johns' Brainiac arc, then for New Krypton onward, has Lane always been this evil? I've always seen him as the Machiavellian type, and certainly not a good guy, but never to the point of "I just blew up an inhabited planet "


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2010)

I liked Mon-El destroying 7734's lab (which was at the bottom of the atlantic)

"Can you swim?  I'd learn then"




Whip Whirlwind said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also, since I've been out of superman comics for a while, having jumped back in for Johns' Brainiac arc, then for New Krypton onward, has Lane always been this evil? I've always seen him as the Machiavellian type, and certainly not a good guy, but never to the point of "I just blew up an inhabited planet "



He never really got any characterization, he was simply "Lois' strict military father". Never really did anything until he died in Our Worlds At War (While he was Luthor's Secretary of Defense _*he suicide bombed a giant cosmically powered robot with a nuclear tank*_, it didn't destroy it, but it cracked its armor and Black Lightning [Secretary of Education, Luthor really had an awesome cabinet] was able to destroy it.)  Though I guess this was retconned to be a robot or something.


Also I still see him as a Machiavellian type, he did what he really HAD to do to effectively fight Kryptonians.  Not like Zod was planning on doing anything less to Earth ("I'll turn them to ash")


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 13, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> He never really got any characterization, he was simply "Lois' strict military father". Never really did anything until he died in Our Worlds At War (While he was Luthor's Secretary of Defense _*he suicide bombed a giant cosmically powered robot with a nuclear tank*_, it didn't destroy it, but it cracked its armor and Black Lightning [Secretary of Education, Luthor really had an awesome cabinet] was able to destroy it.)  Though I guess this was retconned to be a robot or something.



Ha wow I always forget black fucking lightning was the SoE back in luthor's presidency.



> Also I still see him as a Machiavellian type, he did what he really HAD to do to effectively fight Kryptonians.  Not like Zod was planning on doing anything less to Earth ("I'll turn them to ash")



Agreed. It's not like there's any way to engage kryptonians in conventional warfare.


----------



## Gooba (May 14, 2010)

[sp]I'm pretty sure if you lose your powers in space asphyxiation isn't even going to be an issue.[/sp]


----------



## Castiel (May 14, 2010)

Conner getting his own book


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 14, 2010)

Hell fucking yes.

Now there's just one more book they need to greenlight.

Cmon DC, let Sterling have some fun outside of the supes family, you know you want to.


----------



## mow (May 15, 2010)

Lex Luthor.

He owns you.

FACT.


----------



## Castiel (May 15, 2010)

Lemire interview


----------



## Petes12 (May 15, 2010)

I'd much rather have a Kid Flash book than Superboy book too.


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2010)

Turns out its just a back-up story to Cornell's Luthor

also I wonder if Action and Titans are crossing over or if Cornell and Wallace came up with Slade vs Luthor on their own


----------



## Castiel (May 17, 2010)

> *SUPERMAN #702
> Written by J. MICHAEL STRACZYNSKI
> Art by EDDY BARROWS & J.P. MAYER
> Cover by JOHN CASSADAY
> ...









> *ACTION COMICS #892
> Written by PAUL CORNELL
> Co-feature written by JEFF LEMIRE
> Art by PETE WOODS
> ...









> *SUPERGIRL #55
> Written by STERLING GATES
> Art by JAMAL IGLE & JON SIBAL
> Cover by AMY REEDER & RICHARD FRIEND*
> ...


----------



## Castiel (May 19, 2010)

The shit has completely and utterly hit the fan.  Zod is not taking prisoners.

Hyped for next month, last page was Superman standing before Zod.



Also

You were only Prime Minister for all of a week, but you shall be missed



*David William Donald Cameron
1966-2010
He Knelt before Zod*​


----------



## Castiel (May 20, 2010)

Paul cornell interview


----------



## mow (May 20, 2010)

Man, this was just fantastic, they really weren't joking when they said they won't let up. This is exactly how a war of supers should be fought. Ridiculous.

"you haven't suggested we've lost"
"ofcourse not"

bad.ass.



Sir Henry said:


> T
> You were only Prime Minister for all of a week, but you shall be missed
> 
> 
> ...



I was like wtf, and then i read the issue and laughed my head off.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Superman: War of the Supermen #4 preview_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2010)

His hair is on fire!

Imagine writing that in the script.


----------



## mow (May 25, 2010)

The cover is *amazing*. So freaking psyched.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2010)

Well that ending was kind of a downer.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2010)

Sir Henry said:


> Well that ending was kind of a downer.



Yea, not a bad event though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I would've been really really sad if krypto had died.

Also, Conner managed to put away HUNDREDS with the phantom zone projector? God damn kid, way to clean house!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 30, 2010)

Wow, did I feel cheated from the characters who I DESPERATELY wanted them to get their comeuppance.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2010)

We can change the title now yes?

oh and




Grounded is such a great name for this first story, its the same word I use to describe my excitement.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 1, 2010)

You've said that _every single chance_ you've gotten.

Also there


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2010)

Cassaday cover, right?

YES.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2010)

Holy SHIT YES





> ACTION COMICS #893
> Written by PAUL CORNELL
> Co-feature written by NICK SPENCER
> Art by PETE WOODS
> ...




Rest of Superman Solicits


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2010)

oh jesus christ is that a fucking SPOON?  


looking forward to this Bizarro Supergirl stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> oh jesus christ is that a fucking SPOON?



. . .

Can not unsee now.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2010)

Great write up


----------



## Taleran (Jun 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 16, 2010)

So, from what I've seen so far for the Superman arcs lately, Mon El got some serious swagger. A shower scene and Supergirl slipping you the tongue. 

Lois has a father who is likely being gang raped in hell now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> So, from what I've seen so far for the Superman arcs lately, Mon El got some serious swagger. A shower scene and Supergirl slipping you the tongue.



What's all this now? 

And fuck yea Luthor.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2010)

Lex Luthor preview looks great, I can't wait to pick this one up


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

I thought Mon-El was back in the Phantom Zone.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 16, 2010)

neo is talking about what Mon-El was doing before WotS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

Figured, I just had no idea he was mackin on supergirl ha.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Figured, I just had no idea he was mackin on supergirl ha.



That's the thing, she came on to him. He already got a girl but Supergirl just suddenly introduced her tongue to his mouth. What's even more interesting is that she used to have a thing for the Legion's Brainiac but she doesn't remember. Oh snap.

Yeah, fuck Lex Luthor. Whether or not you agree with how the character is being handled, the guy is an all around asshole genius with the wisdom and temperament of a 5 year old. If only Superman wasn't around is a seriously retarded excuse for the crap he pulls.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> That's the thing, she came on to him. He already got a girl but Supergirl just suddenly introduced her tongue to his mouth. What's even more interesting is that she used to have a thing for the Legion's Brainiac but she doesn't remember. Oh snap.



Thats just how supergirl rolls. Hell, I'm waiting for her to come out as Bi.

Evidence: 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Red Devil knows whats up, and Tim isn't facepalming because ravager shot Kara and Cass. He's facepalming out of disappointment. He could have had a shot at a Trinity three way. Although I suppose that could be a bit awkward, "Oh hey Conner welcome back! Yea...I kinda sorta maybe hooked up with your girlfriend and your cousin, simultaneously."



> Yeah, fuck Lex Luthor. Whether or not you agree with how the character is being handled, the guy is an all around asshole genius with the wisdom and temperament of a 5 year old. If only Superman wasn't around is a seriously retarded excuse for the crap he pulls.


I love his asshole genius. One of my favorite moments to date is in adventure comics. Conner levels a "Superman isn't here, back your talk up and cure your sister." So Luthor whips somethin up, turns his sister from a paralyzed retard to a completely healthy women, says "See, I can do it", then injects her again and turns her BACK into a paralyzed retard and says "Kill superman first "

Naturally, Conner's reaction is "FUUUUU "


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Mon-El and Kara during WoS? Really?

How did I miss that?


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 16, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Mon-El and Kara during WoS? Really?
> 
> How did I miss that?



It was during Last Stand for Krypton.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Huh. Alrighty then.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 17, 2010)

> That's the thing, she came on to him. He already got a girl but Supergirl just suddenly introduced her tongue to his mouth.


Fuck you DC, fuck you.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 17, 2010)

Haters gotta hate I guess.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2010)

What was the reasoning for the kiss?

But hasn't Kara always been pretty affectionate/flirty? I remember she tortured Owen quite a bit


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 17, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What was the reasoning for the kiss?
> 
> But hasn't Kara always been pretty affectionate/flirty? I remember she tortured Owen quite a bit



Well, they were about to separate on a do or die mission of infiltrating Brainiacs ship, and she just suddenly kissed him in that "just in case" kind of way...


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Yeah, fuck Lex Luthor. Whether or not you agree with how the character is being handled, the guy is an all around asshole genius with the wisdom and temperament of a 5 year old. If only Superman wasn't around is a seriously retarded excuse for the crap he pulls.



So? assholes can be fun to read under the correct writer





neodragzero said:


> Well, they were about to separate on a do or die mission of infiltrating Brainiacs ship, and she just suddenly kissed him in that "just in case" kind of way...



Yeah the context seems alright to me.  Also LSoNK was co-written by Gates, and I trust gates' Supergirl


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 17, 2010)

Third Doctor said:


> So? assholes can be fun to read under the correct writer


It's just that, besides how he goes full on nutto under Jeph Loeb, I can't help but find him petty to the point of a joke. It's all the more awkward when he makes an insult towards the Joker that can easily be thrown back at him during Winick's Outsiders run. The Orange Lantern makes him look even more petty overall. If I didn't know any better, he wants a piece of Kryptonian.

Even Doctor Doom does other stuff than obsess over Reed Richards. After reading Dr. Strange/Dr. Doom: Triumph and Tormenti, Brubaker's Captain America, the recent Doctor Voodoo miniseries, the current Asgardian trip to Latveria, etc., Luthor really needs to get a life as comparisons go.

Overall, this whole premise "If only Superman wasn't there..." sounds so weak after a while when you would think the simple matter of making crap that makes Superman obsolete is a victory even your mortal enemy will have to bow down to. He acts as if Superman breaks everything he makes for shits and giggles. Yeah, maybe it's just that doesn't have good writing but I can't exactly call Geoff Johns and certain other writers simply bad writers...


> Yeah the context seems alright to me.  Also LSoNK was co-written by Gates, and I trust gates' Supergirl


Yeah, it felt natural enough. Mon-El just got swagger...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 17, 2010)

> Well, they were about to separate on a do or die mission of infiltrating Brainiacs ship, and she just suddenly kissed him in that "just in case" kind of way...


And of course they survive which pretty much turns that kiss from "just in case" into "come to my flat and give me a shag".

Smooth Mon-El.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 17, 2010)

A nice gesture by DC before they chucked him back into the Phantom Zone.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 17, 2010)

Probably the reason he gets his ass chucked back into the Phantom Zone.

Clark: I trusted yooouuuuu~!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

That reminds me. . .

Daxamites and humans can have a kid. . . but Kryptonians and humans can't?

Genetic cousins, eh?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 17, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Probably the reason he gets his ass chucked back into the Phantom Zone.
> 
> Clark: I trusted yooouuuuu~!!



Oh and the kicker

Mon-El knocked up Guardian's neice

(Robinson retconned it so that a sizeable part of all Daxamites are part human, it makes more sense in context)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2010)

Tsch. Figures.


----------



## Bender (Jun 20, 2010)

My bad if I'm far behind on  Supes and co but question guys

Is Powergirl still a bitch to Supergirl?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

They haven't interacted since OYL, if I remember right.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 21, 2010)

Absolute ASS cover


----------



## Taleran (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't like owning books I already own but DAYUM


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 21, 2010)

Shit, I already have the trades, still might pick that up.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 21, 2010)

I hate September-October.

I absolutely hate it.

- Absolute Promethea Volume 2
- Harley Quinn statue (Adam Hughes design)
- Death Sandman statue
- Morpheus Sandman statue
- Absolute All-Star Superman
- Fables Covers

and university books.

Fuck.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2010)

Absolute ASS Intro



> absoass2
> 
> We showed you the cover yesterday, but we’ve got another enticing extra from the upcoming October Absolute collection of Grant Morrison and Frank Quitely’s epic ALL STAR SUPERMAN run. Namely, an engaging and essential from famed designer and author Chip Kidd. Click below for the full text.
> 
> ...



Damn never noticed that with the cube world


----------



## mow (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm so damn glad I decided to hold out till the absolute came out!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't have the attention span to read that, but since it's ASS, it's fucking brilliant by default.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 22, 2010)

I love it when predictions for an Absolute do come true.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 22, 2010)

Are they seriously including spoilers in the fucking intro to the book?  What?


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2010)

If you're buying the Absolute you most likely

a). have read the book at least 3 times
b). own the entire series in floppies/HCs/TPBs


Also only 10% of people read the intros before the book.


These are facts and you know it


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2010)

fuck I already own the singles.  I really don't like double dipping on the same item.  But it's so tempting....


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If you're buying the Absolute you most likely
> 
> a). have read the book at least 3 times
> b). own the entire series in floppies/HCs/TPBs
> ...



Ridiculous.  

Prospective new readers may come in contact with this is edition of the book, and they'll be greeted by spoilers - spoilers of key sequences of the whole damn book in some cases.  We're talking about a story that's plot driven, mind.  _ugh!_

Plus, introductions aren't supposed to work this way.

Poor form is poor form no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 22, 2010)

It's a huge book that costs close to $80, no new person is going to pick it off the shelf and read it.  Also they come shrink wrapped


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 22, 2010)

No one lends their stuff to friends/family/etc. anymore?  What about Libraries?  Then there's gift-giving and a bunch other scenarios I really shouldn't have to list.

I mean, really Kilo?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 22, 2010)

Plus, like I said before, introductions aren't supposed to reveal the whole book on general principle alone.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 22, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Absolute ASS cover



Well, he knows how to make an entrance


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2010)

It doesn't even spoil anything that huge, at least nothing more than most Solicits or back of trade descriptions.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm of the few that actually tries to predict and wait out the superstar collection treatments -- Absolutes, Omnibuses, Deluxe, etc.

Thank you Internet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2010)

Taleran said:


> It doesn't even spoil anything that huge, at least nothing more than most Solicits or back of trade descriptions.



Also, im sure its been said before, but is anybody who hasn't read All Star Supes before REALLY going to drop that much dough on it?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah that sort of logic is stupid


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2010)

Superman to walk accross America, readers can ask for their town to be in the book


Interesting idea, though I'd imagine Eddy Barrows is going to end up hanging himself


Taleran in 3,2,1


----------



## mow (Jun 23, 2010)

I like the dialogue with the Flash. I think i'll be enjoying this muchly


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm honestly looking forward to this one, it seems like JMS is really gonna enjoy himself writing this out.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2010)

Cities he is officially visiting right now
CHICAGO
DES MOINES
OMAHA
DENVER
SALT LAKE CITY
LAS VEGAS
LOS ANGELES
PORTLAND
SEATTLE



Idea of Superman in SLC and LV makes me


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh internet you never fail to dissapoint 



> 16 Responses to “DC COMICS PRESENTS “SUPERMAN ACROSS AMERICA””
> 1.ljacone says on June 23rd, 2010 at 8:16 am :
> 
> Wow. Pennsylvania, Illinois, Iowa, Nebraska, Colorado, Utah, Nevada, California, Oregon and Washington. So Superman is walking across America… except the South.
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2010)

He's visiting my city O:


----------



## Taleran (Jun 23, 2010)

700 went from Meh to Terrible very quickly sigh.

Icing on the Cake

"Superman #700 out this week. You will believe a man can walk." -Mark Waid


----------



## Castiel (Jun 23, 2010)

I likedthe issue overall, not amazing but par the course for the quality of the recent Superbooks.  Favorite story was Jurgens' doing the very first Dick/Kal team up.  Prologue for JMS run was alright, only real problem I forsee is the art.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 24, 2010)

Yea, the Dick/Clark one was the best. Lots of fun moments.

Supes' expression when Dick asked him if he knew any aliens, and Supes thinking he pulled a fast one on Bruce only to get a note the next day were both really really funny.

Although im still baffled at how long it took for DC to decide to give robin pants.

JMS's was still pretty good though, looking forward to his run.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

I kinda feel like garbage for buying Superman #700 seeing as how Dan Didio was breathing down JSM's neck to make out this issue to be as angsty and crummy as his take on the Outsiders is at the moment.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay... The prologue just gets really retarded. "How dare you not be around for my husband's tumor that's likely one among many!"

The previews have pretty much killed any thought in my head of reading any of the Superman related stuff for a long time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2010)

Well. . . hopefully #750 and #800 will be superior to #700.

And it's still a number of years before the eventual #1000.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone notice the 10th Doctor in the Lex Luthor preview


----------



## lucky (Jun 27, 2010)

i totally want to see him go somewhere in arizona, and have writers put in all the recent political drama about immigrants happening.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 27, 2010)

lucky said:


> i totally want to see him go somewhere in arizona, and have writers put in all the recent political drama about immigrants happening.



Id be pleasantly surprised if they did that. But since its DC I dunno.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 1, 2010)

First issue of Cornell's Luthor rocked hard .  Also I heard Cornell and Simone are doing an AC/SS crossover (which makes sense, Cornell wrote the intro for the first SS tpb) 

also Supergirl was good, good start to the new arc

edit: 
Cornell interview


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 2, 2010)

Luthor/SS crossover would be so so 

Loved the first issue of action.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 2, 2010)

Apparently the crossover will be

Lex Luthor vs The Secret Six vs Larfleeze

yeah I'm very interesting in seeing Simone write Larfleeze


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 3, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Apparently the crossover will be
> 
> Lex Luthor vs The Secret Six vs Larfleeze
> 
> yeah I'm very interesting in seeing Simone write Larfleeze



Larlfleeze!? Fuck yes.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 4, 2010)

*Superman to walk across America*



> Superman to walk across America
> 
> In a bid to ground himself, Superman to walk across America, visit reader-submitted locales
> 
> ...



I think this is a brillant idea. It has a lot of potential. Superman is supposed to be the god that thinks he's a man, this is great concept for him.

Not the actual site where i got this:
~Link~


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 4, 2010)

I think that's pretty cool


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 4, 2010)

First of all, link please? Second, who is the person forced to do all this walking [as Superman]? Third, how is walking going to promote Superman?  But, it is a cool idea if done right.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2010)

but the deep south is where all the real villains live


----------



## Munak (Jul 5, 2010)

Nah, I think that asshole's going to run when nobody's looking.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 5, 2010)

This is stupid.


----------



## Rod (Jul 5, 2010)

[insert said character of the week] ... in an impressive journey to discover him/her self and his/her meaning to this world.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2010)

Theres a Superman thread for this kinda stuff

Not only is the idea dumb, not only is the idea not what I want to read about in Superhero comics. The impetus for this event to happen is the single worst idea I have EVER seen in a Superman comic it BOGGLES THE MIND that DC let it through.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2010)

Why the fuck are 12 issues needed for a story about Superman walking across America. 

This is a comic book about superheroes not some angsty, soap opera Smallville stylized shit. This is not the reason why people read superhero comic books.  

Are you happy now Didiot? Now nearly every series is as fail as your Outsiders book.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 5, 2010)

At least now JMS won't be accused of dragging the story like what he did with Thor, which was overrated shit with the only redeeming thing about it being Copiel's art.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 5, 2010)

you're both idiots


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 5, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> you're both idiots


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> you're both idiots



Better than being an idiot that likes bad writing.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's really really ironic


----------



## Castiel (Jul 5, 2010)

I never got the point of posting someone's avatar as a responce


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2010)

^

I think he's implying that he's just like the turd in his avvy 



Petes12 said:


> That's really really ironic



Do elaborate 

and over exaggerate 


like you  *ALWAYS* do.

Doesn't change the fact that your argument is moot point now that you've come out in support for writing by JMS and this new unholy plague of DC comics.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey remember all those times you said Loeb was a good writer and we were being too hard on him? "HEY GUYS HULK IS PRETTY GOOD AND HE WROTE THAT AWFUL HUSH STORY WHICH I LOVED SO STOPP IT"

You people ought to at least give JMS a chance, he actually made Brave and the Bold a good book.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2010)

JMS isn't bad hes average his good is few and far between and you really believe that about Brave and the Bold currently?


----------



## Rod (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd suggest that Superman will, afterall, come to the conclusion that he is a symbol of peace, and hope.

Or perhaps am i just thinking too much ahead?
...

Rather seems to be about enjoying the ride, anyways.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2010)

> Hey remember all those times you said Loeb was a good writer and we were being too hard on him?



I only like the issue of Batman and Superman kicking Darkseid's ass other than that he's trash.



> "HEY GUYS HULK IS PRETTY GOOD AND HE WROTE THAT AWFUL HUSH STORY WHICH I LOVED SO STOPP IT"



He excluded Cassandra Cain and is prejudice against her character. Yeah, fuck 'em.



			
				Rod said:
			
		

> Or perhaps am i just thinking too much ahead?



You're thinking too far ahead.


----------



## Rod (Jul 5, 2010)

Bender said:


> You're thinking too far ahead.



;'(

Perhaps a symbol of hope and peace (in this order), instead.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2010)

Taleran said:


> JMS isn't bad hes average *his good is few and far between* and you really believe that about Brave and the Bold currently?



Looking over his CBDB page -  ~Link~
I don't see that much

His ASM was spectacular up until the very end.
SS Requiem
Supreme Power was awesome (though the cut off ending is unforgivable)
Thor goes without saying


B&B is hit or miss, his LoSH story was good, others not so much.  Either way its better than the shit that came out after Waid left the book


Bullet Points sucked I'll give you that
I haven't read Midnight Nation or his FF or Rising Stars, so you'll have to tell me if those were good or not.


I have never seen Babylonb 5 but I stay away from the 2nd tier Sci-Fi shows (BSG the exception for me)

edit: (I will never watch Stargate or Farscape.  I just don't)


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> B&B is hit or miss, his LoSH story was good, others not so much.  Either way its better than the shit that came out after Waid left the book



unless part 2 of that is out and i missed it, that's his weakest brave and the bold issue/story yet, and by far.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

Bender said:


> He excluded Cassandra Cain and is prejudice against her character. Yeah, fuck 'em.



If I remember answers and information correctly, it was Jim Lee who dislikes Cassandra Cain. Loeb went along with that, and thus excluded her from the story.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 6, 2010)

Azn hating on an Azn character? I lawled.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

He wholly prefers Barbara Gordon.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2010)

as do most sensible people


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 6, 2010)

Bender said:


> I only like the issue of Batman and Superman kicking Darkseid's ass *other than that he's trash.*



Long Halloween, Dark Victory, and Supes: For All Seasons would like a word.

As for JMS, im giving him a shot. Didn't like his spidey, but loved his Thor.



Parallax said:


> as do most sensible people



I've never understood why the batgirl fandom is so divided. I love Steph, Cass and Babs just as I love Dick, Tim, and Damian (And jason when he's written by Winnick)


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2010)

I was being sarcastic, although I do like Barb the best I certainly don't hate any of the batgirls or think there is one definitive version.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Looking over his CBDB page -  ~Link~
> I don't see that much
> 
> His ASM was spectacular up until the very end.
> ...



I'm not talking about overall quality. What I am talking about is if you look at his runs for the most part (SS Requiem good) it is very average to boring stories with a stand out issue every so often that props the book up in peoples eyes.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 6, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I'm not talking about overall quality. What I am talking about is if you look at his runs for the most part (SS Requiem good) it is very average to boring stories with a stand out issue every so often that props the book up in peoples eyes.


decent issues with a good issue every once in a while would be a massive step up from the current superman books.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 7, 2010)

Or boring issues that get even more boring. Well, we'll see how this Jesus El story arc shapes up.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 7, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Or boring issues that get even more boring.



_Still_ probably a step up. Robinson single-handedly bled all the enthusiasm for Superman that Johns generated, which is quite a feat.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 7, 2010)

I gotta agree with Petes on this one, I honestly feel Robinson killed all the great momentum that Johns did during his run.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1dJXgJ1c4vY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 7, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> _Still_ probably a step up. Robinson single-handedly bled all the enthusiasm for Superman that Johns generated, which is quite a feat.


I pretended Robinson's run never existed. If I were to acknowledge it did then yes, JMS would be an improvement.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 7, 2010)

I like to think that he did a Mon-El miniseries for a year.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 7, 2010)

To be fair, I guess, it didnt help that the superman books were stuck in some sort of neverending bullshit crossover.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah I never touched any of the WoNK / Robinson stuff.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Btw I'm sure everyone remembers when I said I liked Jeph Loeb's crappy work in Ultimate Marvel (including you Petes) was because I had no idea it sucked that much seeing as how that was first time I actually bought comic books.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2010)

its pretty easy to tell bad writing period


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 8, 2010)

BS argument.  His writing is bad for comics and just kind of vapid without a point of reference.  Coupled with the sexy art these LCD writers always seem to get, it's easy for a new comic reader to not be able to tell what's 'bad'.  DOn't be elitist.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Yeah I never touched any of the WoNK / Robinson stuff.



I'm fairly certain you read did.

I didn't hate the Robinson stuff, but yeah for the past year the only consistently good Superbook was Supergirl (gasp)


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah I read the end of Brainiac(Johns side) WoNK stuff and Adventure


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2010)

Speaking of Robinson what'd you guys think of Batman: Face the face?



> its pretty easy to tell bad writing period



I think I only bought Ultimatum #5 was because I loved the cover. 



			
				Agmaster said:
			
		

> Coupled with the sexy art these LCD writers always seem to get, it's easy for a new comic reader to not be able to tell what's 'bad'.  DOn't be elitist.



Pfft, before I bought comics I never looked up reviews I just bought them because of the covers. Now, after spending a year of buying comic books I think I've learned my lesson.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Damaris (Jul 9, 2010)

i'm eight hundred years late, but i just read all-star superman for the first time, and i have to say that i really enjoyed it. i've never been much of a superman fan, he just never caught my fancy, but i loved this take on him. art was gorgeous as well.


----------



## Rod (Jul 9, 2010)

^ Indeed.

And even tho you might be eight hundred years late, you aren't losing that much as that's still prolly the lastest (or one between the less than a handful for most generous readers) top class Superman stuff that was released, sadly enough.

PS: Includes all media.


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd LMAO if that really happened.


----------



## mow (Jul 9, 2010)

bitchin'


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2010)

Sims is going to do that with everything now isn't he?



> Speaking of Robinson what'd you guys think of Batman: Face the face?


I liked it a lot


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I liked it a lot



Good 


I wish that private detective Jason Bard would make more appearances. 

Also what the hell happened to Myxzytplk 

Boy needs to get back into his role of playing the clown. Though with Dan Didio being the melodramatic crap lover he is I highly doubt it. 

He fucked over Myx so badly in Count down


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2010)

Robinson passively mentioned him in his Captain Atom story, apparently the 5th Dimension is in some way connected to Vertigo.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2010)

That was actually mow I believe who did the image, that site is really easy to use to make those images.


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Robinson passively mentioned him in his Captain Atom story



Speaking of Captain Atom what was the retcon they gave him since him being the new Monarch in Countdown is in discontinuity? 




> apparently the 5th Dimension is in some way connected to Vertigo.



God help them if they reduce him to being some symbolic messenger like the King of dreams, Morpheus and those dudes. He's good as he is. DC needs to put him back in his comic relief role. Otherwise DC comics or Dead cat comics at this point is going to be too serious. Last I checked it's because of that type of glorious goodness it why we were drooling over Power Girl #1-12.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 9, 2010)

Rod said:


> ^ Indeed.
> 
> And even tho you might be eight hundred years late, you aren't losing that much as that's still prolly the lastest (or one between the less than a handful for most generous readers) top class Superman stuff that was released, sadly enough.
> 
> PS: Includes all media.



really? that's a shame, i thought i was finally finding my place as a superman fan. can you recommend me the good superman titles to read then, so i won't waste my money?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2010)

Taleran said:


> That was actually mow I believe who did the image, that site is really easy to use to make those images.


Oh this is going to become insufferable in the near future


Bender said:


> Speaking of Captain Atom what was the retcon they gave him since him being the new Monarch in Countdown is in discontinuity?


He doesn't remember it, but he knows he did bad shit and wants to atone




> God help them if they reduce him to being some symbolic messenger like the King of dreams, Morpheus and those dudes. He's good as he is. DC needs to put him back in his comic relief role. Otherwise DC comics or Dead cat comics at this point is going to be too serious. Last I checked it's because of that type of glorious goodness it why we were drooling over Power Girl #1-12.


Well if we can take him at his word, Morrison established the 5th Dimension is human imagination


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2010)

Damaris said:


> really? that's a shame, i thought i was finally finding my place as a superman fan. can you recommend me the good superman titles to read then, so i won't waste my money?



Superman: Whatever happened to the man of tomorrow.

Like Batman death in a family it's one of the last silver age comics.


----------



## Slice (Jul 9, 2010)

Bender said:


> Superman: Whatever happened to the *man of tomorrow*.



Fixed that.


"What happened to the caped Crusader" was a Batman story.


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2010)

> Well if we can take him at his word, Morrison established the 5th Dimension is human imagination.



So long as Morrison lives up to my expectations with his writing on Doctor Hurt actually being Lucifer Morningstar from Vertigo comics, Lucifer from Batman: Gothic story arc then yeah I'm good. So far he's rubbing me the right way.


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2010)

> "What happened to the caped Crusader" was a Batman story.



LOL

My mind was wandering elsewhere when I typed that up.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 9, 2010)

Damaris said:


> really? that's a shame, i thought i was finally finding my place as a superman fan. can you recommend me the good superman titles to read then, so i won't waste my money?



ALL-STAR SUPERMAN edit: wait you read that. 

In that case Geoff Johns did a run on Action Comics that was very good, I can't tell you the issue numbers though. It was before all the world of new krypton stuff for the most part.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2010)

*SUPERMAN BEYOND*
Mark Millar's Superman Adventures

Speaking of which they contain the way that I would have told grounded.



Do the Entire Grounded story in the #700 issue its oversized so it would work. Basically you do every single page of the comic Superman is somewhere else in the country/world.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Morrison and Waid talking about the time they met superman

Anybody seen this? Its from a documentary about Morrison, and he's talking about how one day he was thinking about writing superman then all of a sudden him and mark waid run into this dude who looked like supes and was acting totally in character.


----------



## Slice (Jul 10, 2010)

I had to watch that twice to even remotely understand what Morrison is saying.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 10, 2010)

Damaris said:


> really? that's a shame, i thought i was finally finding my place as a superman fan. can you recommend me the good superman titles to read then, so i won't waste my money?


Superman: Secret Identity


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2010)

Slice said:


> I had to watch that twice to even remotely understand what Morrison is saying.


I just love his accent


Graham Aker said:


> Superman: Secret Identity



Oh god yes, everyone should read this.  Hands down one of the most beautifully told Superman stories.


----------



## mow (Jul 10, 2010)

I really, really cannot wait to see that documentary. 



Taleran said:


> That was actually mow I believe who did the image, that site is really easy to use to make those images.



Was actually a dude on the LBFA site as a comment to their panel. I dont think it will ever get insufferable XD



Damaris said:


> really? that's a shame, i thought i was finally finding my place as a superman fan. can you recommend me the good superman titles to read then, so i won't waste my money?



Secret Identity as mentioned, and also; Superman: Birthright

and because everyone needs to bloody read it, *Lex Luthor: Man of Steel* . 



Slice said:


> I had to watch that twice to even remotely understand what Morrison is saying.



When I was in Oslo I fooled a drunk Scotsman into giving me his festival pass for the oya music fest for free by claiming I was scottish meself and pulling off a flawless accent. The pros of having lived around Britannic people XD


----------



## Slice (Jul 10, 2010)

I guess its the same as confronting someone who has only learned German in school with Bayrisch.

Even people growing up in Germany sometimes have problems understanding some people from Bayern.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2010)

man I'm honestly hyped for that Morrison documentary, it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2010)

> Lex Luthor: Man of Steel


I'd wait for the HC to come out, they're adding new scenes


----------



## mow (Jul 10, 2010)

Seriously?


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2010)

They want to make it more of a companion to the Joker HC


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2010)

Parallax said:


> man I'm honestly hyped for that Morrison documentary, it sounds fantastic.


Linkage plox?


----------



## mow (Jul 11, 2010)

it's being released this comic con, actually


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2010)

Morrison documentary?

I wonder how many drugs will they cover. . .


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2010)

I just can't for it to come out


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 12, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Morrison documentary?
> 
> I wonder how many drugs will they cover. . .



 *MORRISON DESPAIRS*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it true that Morrison has done DMT?

I hear thats some crazy trippy shit. Like, "see a new color" crazy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 12, 2010)

I point to The Invisibles.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 12, 2010)

I think it's kinda obvious in his writings sometimes. 

But I cannot wait though. Morrison.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2010)

I mean there's not any doubt is there? IIRC Morisson has falt out said that drug use was largely responsible for a lot of the ideas for Invisibles.

If so fuck it. History has long proven that society don't give a shit as long as your work is good. See: Samuel Coleridge


----------



## Taleran (Jul 12, 2010)

Did you watch the DisInfo video?


----------



## mow (Jul 13, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Is it true that Morrison has done DMT?
> 
> I hear thats some crazy trippy shit. Like, "see a new color" crazy.



Apparently it's originally been used by aboriginals, and one of the effects is "seeing audiowaves in colour".

As an addict audiophile, it's one my list of things to do when I see these guys play live in NY later this year:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2010)

Anyone here read Invisibles while drugged to high heck?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't take drugs and I don't believe you need them when reading that. Especially at the end when the whole thing just clicks.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 13, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone here read Invisibles while drugged to high heck?



I've read it high, but honestly I dont count that as much of a drug. Makes the "woah" moments a bit more woahish, but thats about it.


----------



## mow (Jul 14, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sims is going to do that with everything now isn't he?







More 


you brought it on yourself, comrade. XD


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2010)

Well grounded is living up to my expectations of it


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2010)

Man I'mma stop smoking weed 


Because someone is making it look bad by commenting on how Superman #701 is 

GOOD


12 issues of Superman walking America is good.......................................................................................................

Excuse me 




*Spoiler*: _I'm fucking losing it_ 




AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH






Taleran said:


> Well grounded is living up to my expectations of it



lol would've made my day if he used his heat vision and was like "piss off, can't you see I'm walking?"


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2010)

So, while Superman is out walking and doing shit no one cares about, I hope Lois finds herself a man who takes care of her and is there for her. Girl needs some lovin uh-huh.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## mow (Jul 16, 2010)

So basically, Grounded and it's entire concept is trying to answer an issue that Morrison showcased in 5 panels and 4 ballons?




Nice...

EDIT:  @ that, Tal. XD


----------



## Slice (Jul 16, 2010)

This is the funniest thing i read all day.

And that one page from ASS is probably one of the most often posted pages ever.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2010)

That page sums up everything that Superman is about, and it does an excellent job at it


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


>



Pic ain't showing up for me Tal


----------



## Castiel (Jul 16, 2010)

Solicit text for Death/Luthor



> *ACTION COMICS #894
> Written by PAUL CORNELL
> Co-feature written by NICK SPENCER
> Art by PETE WOODS
> ...



Supergirl annual looks interesting, Gates taking a crack at reconciling more LoSH continuity

also lawl


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 16, 2010)

Kara's skirt is too short.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2010)

fuck, i hope drake isn't lost in the shuffle cuz i am totally backing damian


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Solicit text for Death/Luthor
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which Supergirl is that gonna be?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 17, 2010)

Look at that waist.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2010)

> SUPERMAN #704
> Written by J. MICHAEL STRACZYNSKI
> Art by EDDY BARROWS & J.P. MAYER
> Cover by JOHN CASSADAY
> ...



Officially the most corny Solicit text ever.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2010)

Superman Dr. Phil team up plox.


----------



## neodragzero (Jul 18, 2010)

So, should I bother with this whole JMS Superman walks stuff or just stick to what I'm happy with now?


----------



## Bender (Jul 18, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> So, should I bother with this whole JMS Superman walks stuff or just stick to what I'm happy with now?



Just leave it on the shelf to gather dust. Leave it and never look back.


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 18, 2010)

So I finally caught up on about 8 months of Superman/Supergirl/Action/Adventure only to get to this fucking grounded storyline. I am disappointed.


----------



## Agent (Jul 18, 2010)

Is Action any good right now with Luthor?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2010)

1st issue is alright. It'll pick up soon.

Superman #701 surprised me with how much I liked it. But it has its awkward moments, of course.


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2010)

Not by me:



> What concerns me the most about this setup is the potentially simplistic way Superman can be placed upon a soapbox. Due to the random nature of his trek across America, he can easily be written into any situation JMS requires in order to produce his next monologue. If JMS wants to address poverty, then a random homeless person can come up to Superman on the street and strike up a conversation. Or perhaps he wants to tackle under-aged drinking? Clark Kent can simply stumble upon an unsupervised house party and set those kids straight. If used ineffectively or too often, the whole thing could turn into one massive train wreck before the story even gets off the ground.



This is exactly how i see this.

This can be told in way less than 12 issues.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2010)

Superman should go into a net cafe and set /b/ straight. :ho


----------



## Slice (Jul 18, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Superman should go into a net cafe and set /b/ straight. :ho



An impossible task


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2010)

But he's Superman, what can't he do? Other than sire a kid with Lois.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah I've gone from cautiously optimistic to plain cautious, damn canadian had a point 

At least we still have Supergirl and Cornell Luthor on the chance this falls apart


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 1st issue is alright. It'll pick up soon.
> 
> Superman #701 surprised me with how much I liked it. But it has its awkward moments, of course.



701 Went the exact other way for me it was worse than I could have ever imagined it being

Superman was a jackass, a moron and the idea that this is actually someones idea of how the character should act is scary.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 19, 2010)

Especially since JMS is one of the most die hard Superman fans on the planet (I mean Mark Waid level obsessed).

Also he practically wrote Peter and Thor, etc based on aspects of Supes.  Seriously what the hell


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2010)

Posted my review of Superman #701 on ComicHaven.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2010)

I finally read this. It was definitely disappointing. JMS is trying too hard to make everyone else like Superman as much as he does, and it just really shows and falls flat. I mean, the majority of the scenes did work but he really needs an actual, you know, story. Not ASS 11 drawn out over a year.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2010)

Grounded; abridged:


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 22, 2010)

mow said:


> Grounded; abridged:





I love that webcomic.

So Grounded is going to be Superman walking across the US in his tights, huh? I thought he was going to do it dressed like a normal dude.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 22, 2010)

There is a difference between experiencing it as Superman and experiencing it as Clark Kent.

Plus, if it was Clark Kent, it'd be Birthright with Up, Up, and Away.


----------



## mow (Jul 22, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There is a difference between experiencing it as Superman and experiencing it as Clark Kent.
> 
> Plus, if it was Clark Kent, it'd be Birthright with Up, Up, and Away.



Exactly. so JMS opted for it to be All Star Superman with Hitman/JLA.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 23, 2010)

I will never read another JMS comic after reading this.



> >JMS is asked about the motivations behind Superman's walk in "Grounded." "In Superman's case, it's form follows function, because I wanted him to be involved in the lives of everyday people, and you can't do that while you're flying," JMS says. "He could take a car, but that would look kind of strange with a cape flying out of the window."
> Friday July 23, 2010 3:29


----------



## vicious1 (Jul 23, 2010)

JMS is killing me right now. Come on dude. It's like Marvel sent him over to sabotage Supes.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 23, 2010)

vicious1 said:


> JMS is killing me right now. Come on dude. It's like Marvel sent him over to sabotage Supes.


Well, his work has to be approved first. 
DC just fails at most things.


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2010)

vicious1 said:


> JMS is killing me right now. Come on dude. It's like Marvel sent him over to sabotage Supes.



Kind of like how DC sent of Jeph Loeb over to Marvel to sabotage Ultimate Marvel. 

Now we know why the two companies refuse to work together on big projects.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 24, 2010)

WELL THIS WAS RATHER UNEXPECTED



Poor IU


> With the home video release officially announced by Time Warner, welcome to the official pre-release discussion thread for the upcoming direct-to-video All Star Superman animated feature! Look no further to discuss any upcoming home video and feature news concerning this upcoming release!
> *
> All Star Superman
> Coming Spring 2011 to Blu-ray and DVD!*
> ...


----------



## mow (Jul 24, 2010)

DC wants to make Tal & I happy. They're doing a great job of it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey I like this too


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 24, 2010)

Taleran said:


> WELL THIS WAS RATHER UNEXPECTED
> 
> 
> 
> Poor IU



*OH.

MY.

FRECKING.

HECK.*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 29, 2010)

Just finished the most recent Action.

This looks like a job for Superman *LEX LUTHOR*!

Damn right.


----------



## Slice (Jul 30, 2010)

Taleran said:


> WELL THIS WAS RATHER UNEXPECTED
> 
> 
> 
> Poor IU



BRB switching underpants


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2010)

I read JLA/Hitman again, and it will always shock me that Garth Ennis of all people gets Superman better than so many people in comics.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2010)

Heh, that's odd. My friend was just telling me how he just read The Boys, saying how much Ennis must hate superheroes. So I told him does, except Supes. He didn't believe me till I linked him to the issue.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah I liked how Tommy goes "they can all go to hell, except Supes"

"Of Thee I Sing" is one of the greatest things Ennis has written


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2010)

Taleran said:


> WELL THIS WAS RATHER UNEXPECTED
> 
> 
> 
> Poor IU



Dammit boy keep your shirt on. 

Lois ain't here. 

Fucks the matter with you


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2010)

I finally got around to reading Birthright (yes I know I am very late to party). Awesome stuff.


----------



## mow (Aug 1, 2010)

My first love affair with Waid.

How does Johns' _Secret Origin_ stake up to it? I haven't read that one yet.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2010)

Spot on everytime



and man I love the way Supes is drawn


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope by the end of this run, Supes says fuck it and starts executing villains/criminals. 

Superman: Crime does not pay.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2010)

You understand Superman even less than JMS


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 2, 2010)

no, I don't. I don't get why he and his companions allow these villains who have killed hundreds, maybe even thousands of people or more, to live and kill even more people.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2010)

There are 2 reasons one is very simple, and the other is more complex.

The simple reason is within the nature of Serialized comic stories that have (in Superman's case) that have lasted 70 plus years, characters *do not stay day.* If one author kills them, there is no stopping someone from bringing them back at a late date. That is a built in mechanism of serialized comic story telling, like it or hate it the more popular the character is the more likely that they will *never ever* stay dead.

The more complex is that there is a strength in being above killing and the slippery slope that beginning to kill people begins. Besides Superman is leading the path to the future and the future has to be brighter than the present.


Here is the back up Solicit for the Death issue of Action Comics



> An alien race has chosen Metropolis to be the host of their millennial celebration! And who better to show them around town than James Bartholomew Olsen? But when the alien princess gets wasted and her brother starts picking bar fights, it's up to Jimmy to get things under control before all of Metropolis is destroyed!



This goes down as the first time I am more looking forward to a back up than the frontal issue.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 2, 2010)

mow said:


> My first love affair with Waid.
> 
> How does Johns' _Secret Origin_ stake up to it? I haven't read that one yet.



Johns' origin for Parasite is the most hilarious thing ever.

Also I like his Luthor





Taleran said:


> Spot on everytime
> 
> 
> 
> and man I love the way Supes is drawn



You know the drill.


(Slowpoke Rodriguez)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 2, 2010)

Lex Luthor kicking Mr. Mind off the building was hilarious to read.


----------



## Slice (Aug 3, 2010)

The whole issue was hilarious.

Mr Mind as a gunslinging cowboy is just great.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 5, 2010)

So did any of you check out The Last Family of Krypton book? I thought it was pretty great. Hell, as it is, its refreshing to have a book where the humans don't try to constantly kill the aliens. I really love Bates' take on Jor-El and Lara. Awesome art just makes it even better.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 5, 2010)

I read it. I think I may review it after Shadowland #2.

Some scenes in the book reminded me of Silver Age elements, in a good way though.

Didn't expect it to be oversized, though.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 6, 2010)

poor Markey G, I hope his new friends don't kick his ass when they realize they've been duped and he's actually a shitty baller.


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Spot on everytime
> 
> 
> 
> and man I love the way Supes is drawn






"Just don't ask me to fucking fly I swear to god."


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2010)

And now for something completely different


*Spoiler*: _This is from Superman #400_


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 9, 2010)

brb, going for a walk lol


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2010)

Taleran said:


> And now for something completely different
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _This is from Superman #400_



*blinks*

What did I just read?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

ok this was _slightly_ better


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2010)

The title of the newest Superman issue is fucking stupid as hell

It almost looks like he's humping the American flag


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ok this was _slightly_ better



I skipped over it after reading this.



> Superman #702: Of course, the problem is that there aren't any aliens or Supermen to create new jobs in Detroit... That's the problem with using the real world in your stories of hope, isn't it? They simply wind up reminding you that there isn't any really. There's just a kind of shitty comic that does the exact opposite of its goal. [*]


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

Especially since its in DETROIT, the one American city devoid of all hope
http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1882089,00.html


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2010)

Detroit is one of the biggest failures of the country's history.  It's very legitimately tragic.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 12, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Detroit is one of the biggest failures of the country's history.  *It's very legitimately tragic*.


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm going to jump for joy the day this Supes arc ends


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 12, 2010)

This is really disappointing since they basically just spent the last few years getting this book back on track.


----------



## Rod (Aug 13, 2010)

Due editors working in complete separated offices, DC ends up missing way too many chances...

I mean, we have to accept this boring stuff, nonetheless.

They could have one-shot a totally simple story that portrayed flashbacks about his unique friendship with Bruce (_"World's Finest"_), refusing to accept death despite all the others (heroes and etc..) trying to convince him of the opposite, however the symbol of hope does embody such fame to no end...yadda yadda yadda... 

Or at least some one - shot where he enjoys life, drink, talk to some friends and shit... They exaggerated nowadays so much in this portray of the god side, of what we have never seen or had before (in an attempt by what it looks as a way to keep ppl impressed or amazed) that it seems forgot to simply show what we already saw or have, the human side, the journalist, the friend etc... Everything needs to be about some big fucken alien universal drama these days...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

It's another mixed bag of an issue for me.

Parts, I smile at reading.

Other parts, I just sit and frown.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2010)

Grant Morrison on Superman Bizarro and More.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 13, 2010)

His Bizarro was awesome.

And Zibarro.

Man, doesn't that suck.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 13, 2010)

vicious1 said:


> This is really disappointing since they basically just spent the last few years getting this book back on track.



It was on track till Johns left it. It hasn't been very good for a while.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 13, 2010)

Just read 702 what the fuck is Straczynski thinking? this is just godawful

so glad i didn't pay for this shit


----------



## vicious1 (Aug 13, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> It was on track till Johns left it. It hasn't been very good for a while.



LOL you're right. I skipped most of the book while the New Krypton and War of Supermen shit was going on.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2010)

Superman November solicits are up

Action Comics - Vandal Savage fun Back up = 
Superman - *W.U.T.*


----------



## Castiel (Aug 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Action Comics - Vandal Savage fun


I want to know what set up this whole Axe business.

Though I'd have thought he'd be laying low, you know because of the whole "I've lost my immortality" thing that happened recently



> Superman - *W.U.T.*


I concur



Taleran said:


> This goes down as the first time I am more looking forward to a back up than the frontal issue.





Taleran said:


> Back up =



You know, Robinson may get a lot of (some rightful) shit for everything he did as showrunner of the franchise, but you have got to give him credit for making Jimmy Olsen a viable character again by playing up his "I want to be a respected journalist" ambition and also by automatically making all of Countdown noncanon


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah. Time travel shouldn't be in this kind of storyline at all, IMO.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 19, 2010)

Jamal Igle is leaving Supergirl  He's been the best artist on a regular superbook for the past 2 years


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 20, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Jamal Igle is leaving Supergirl  He's been the best artist on a regular superbook for the past 2 years


who are they getting to replace him?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 20, 2010)

No news right now.

also
 Monthly Spotlight
God damn thistook a while


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2010)

Supergirl #55 is so. BLOODY. GOOD.


----------



## Agent (Aug 25, 2010)

Finally Superman: Secret Origin came out. But it was awesome!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 26, 2010)

Secret Origin was great, was it considerably better than Birthright?  Not really no, but it was still a darn good solid origin story.

Of everything the conversation near the end is the most likely to become "iconic".


----------



## Agent (Aug 27, 2010)

I never read Birthright. I might try to find a trade.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 27, 2010)

pfft secret origin whatever

how bout action comics?! I've liked cornell ever since i first read captain britain, but I didn't expect his luthor run to be _this _good. And Pete Woods, it's hard to believe he's the same artist who did world of new krypton just a few months ago.


----------



## Agent (Aug 27, 2010)

Action I kinda want to like but I just don't feel it yet. I think it's moving too quick, jumping places, and involving other characters for one issue stints to really establish anything so far.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2010)

Good covers


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 20, 2010)

And Chloe Sullivan will make her comics debut.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2010)

Action Comics All The Way


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 24, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


>



I love how Jimmy is just chillin' on that cover. He's got that relaxed hands in his pockets posture, and looking directly into Darkseid's face with a 'bitch please' smirk.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Petes12 (Sep 24, 2010)

that art...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> I love how Jimmy is just chillin' on that cover. He's got that relaxed hands in his pockets posture, and looking directly into Darkseid's face with a 'bitch please' smirk.



If that page had speech it'd be Jimmy saying, "Nice Skirt."


----------



## Castiel (Sep 24, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> I love how Jimmy is just chillin' on that cover. He's got that relaxed hands in his pockets posture, and looking directly into Darkseid's face with a 'bitch please' smirk.



That's Lex Luthor...


----------



## vicious1 (Sep 24, 2010)

Supergirl was awesome this week.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 24, 2010)

Fuck, Sterling Gates has become an idol to me.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 25, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That's Lex Luthor...





The hair threw me off, but in retrospect, that makes so much more sense.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2010)

This is a load of BULLSHIT.

Even though I have no intention to buy this its one of the biggest dick moves I have seen.



> But here’s the good news – Air and Cairo scribe G. Willow Wilson will be stepping in for a special “interlude” issue! The issue, Superman #704, will feature artwork by Leandro Oliveira, a gorgeous cover by John Cassaday, and a special variant by Gene Ha.
> 
> “Detailing a visit Lois Lane makes to the town where she went to college in anticipation of Superman’s arrival. When she runs into an old boyfriend and sees the nice, normal family he has, Lois is can’t help but examine the choices she made and wonder if they were the correct ones.”
> 
> G. Willow Wilson is a fantastic writer, and I was pretty upset to see Air come to an end recently. I’m glad to see that DC are sticking her on the big titles though! More of this please, DC!



Which is good news. Until DC solicits the first grounded Trade.



> SUPERMAN: GROUNDED VOL. 1 HC
> Writer: J. Michael Straczynski
> Artists: Eddy Barrows and J.P. Mayer
> Collects: SUPERMAN #700-703 and 705-707
> ...



Are they Daft?


----------



## Castiel (Sep 30, 2010)

Fill in issues get skipped all the time in tpb.  I'm guessing they're going to lump it with a bunch of other one-shots, and possibly any other fill in issues.

But I get you since Willow issue is bound to be good


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not surprise they did it.

Be interesting to see what the filler issue will turn out to be. It'd be hilarious if it's the best issue of that recent storyline.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2010)

If they ever did something similar for a Wonder Woman rogue, then they would have enough material and perhaps a seeding start to consider collecting them in an Absolute.

Of course, what WW rogue compares to Luthor or Joker, for that matter?

. . . Yeah, just an excuse to Absolute Luthor and Joker together in one package.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 8, 2010)

Guy writing Jimmy Olsen back up in Action is taking over Supergirl from Gates.

I'm glad, I was worried the book would turn badonce Gates left


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2010)

before WW I'd like them to work on Doctor Sivana


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

Interesting choice. Why so?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2010)

He's a true blue mad scientist character?

also just realized Tal will have no real excuse to not read Supergirl now


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sterling Gates on Supergirl is GOLD. A perfect example of a writer with GOOD and, more importantly, RESPECTFUL vision on what was a flagging, mediocre character.

Sivana. . . hmm.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 17, 2010)

Solicits.  Action, Supergirl and Superboy all look good this month


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 17, 2010)

DC One Million returns? And Robin the Toy Wonder?

January is going to kill me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't wait for Superboy.

Superman 703 was kind of not good, imo. Dick Grayson was so facepalm worthy.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 17, 2010)

"kind of not good" = way to generous


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 17, 2010)

Taleran said:


> "kind of not good" = way to generous



Yea...pretty much. I feel bad for anybody who spent money on it.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 17, 2010)

it was boring, but not horrible. step up from 701 and 702. be fair, it was better than nicieza's road home issues. his red robin had tricked me into thinking i'd misjudged him when he was on robin.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> it was boring, but not horrible. step up from 701 and 702. be fair, it was better than nicieza's road home issues. his red robin had tricked me into thinking i'd misjudged him when he was on robin.



Huh, I gotta disagree.

Road Home RR was certainly a misstep from his usual work on the title, but B & R and even batgirl were better than this imo.

I could be biased though, because a lot of why I disliked this issue was how horribly Dick Grayson was written. Sure, the point made sense when it comes to supes, but it doesn't really apply to Batman, and especially not to Dick Grayson. There were plenty of characters they could have used to send that message, but I guess the book needed the "its batman!" factor to boost sales.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 18, 2010)

So, how's the JMS "pointless walking" story arc so far?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Huh, I gotta disagree.
> 
> Road Home RR was certainly a misstep from his usual work on the title, but B & R and even batgirl were better than this imo.
> 
> I could be biased though, because a lot of why I disliked this issue was how horribly Dick Grayson was written. Sure, the point made sense when it comes to supes, but it doesn't really apply to Batman, and especially not to Dick Grayson. There were plenty of characters they could have used to send that message, but I guess the book needed the "its batman!" factor to boost sales.



it was a bit silly but hardly so ooc that i'd call it horrible. it kinda read like it was originally supposed to be bruce wayne though. 

basically, after reading superman it was like 'ok i didnt hate it but absolutely nothing happened that i cared about and i'm already forgetting what took place'. reading road home red robin or B and R, I actively disliked it often, pretty much anytime i saw those white casebook notes. those were so lame and way overwritten, they make you cringe.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 18, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> it was a bit silly but hardly so ooc that i'd call it horrible. it kinda read like it was originally supposed to be bruce wayne though.



I dont even think bruce wayne would talk that way. Saying that what they do is beyond the "average joe"? Seems kinda ridiculous, considering how often Batman stops simple crimes like thieving/murdering/mugging/etc.

I understand the point being made, I just dont see Batman saying "We're beyond the little guy now".



> basically, after reading superman it was like 'ok i didnt hate it but absolutely nothing happened that i cared about and i'm already forgetting what took place'. reading road home red robin or B and R, I actively disliked it often, pretty much anytime i saw those white casebook notes. those were so lame and way overwritten, they make you cringe.



The white casebook notes were a little lame, but I liked everything else. The Dick/Damian scenes were fun, and imo the book in general was fun.

Superman was just not fun or interesting on any level.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 18, 2010)

Video interview with Cornell, I think he just perfectly summed up Lex Luthor as a person.


----------



## alanmoore (Oct 20, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He's a true blue mad scientist character?
> 
> also just realized Tal will have no real excuse to not read Supergirl now



you're crazy man?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 20, 2010)

Supergirl #57.

My god.

Sterling Gates, you are my idol twice over.

"Supergirl & Bizarro World" is officially one of my top and favourite storylines of 2010.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah I liked it too. And I almost skipped it because i thought it'd just end up being a lame brawl with a new villain in metropolis for 3 issues.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 21, 2010)

New character introduced, established, and developed?

Holy heck.


----------



## Bart (Oct 22, 2010)

Superman: Earth One


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2010)

Action preview

THE DEATH ISSUE


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 23, 2010)

Gojira said:


> Action preview
> 
> THE DEATH ISSUE


And it's finally here. Thank God you posted this because I need to email my comic book guy to get this on my pull list.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you for the references, Cornell!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 23, 2010)

I liked that they got Russel to do a cover.


----------



## Rod (Oct 24, 2010)

Some win:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy son of a gun.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2010)

> “Neil ended up writing quite a lot of her dialogue, so I don’t know whether or not it’ll be a co-writer credit. I kind of hope it is, because that would be fairly awesome.”


Well this is interesting


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2010)

He ought to, if he wrote that much of her dialogue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2010)

Referenced Blackest Night.

Addressed the issue of comic book death.

A small reference to Yahweh from Lucifer?

Luthor and Death talking.

Death still being awesome.

This issue?

Peachy keen.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2010)

Lex pretending to get all weepy 

"DAMN "


Also wait I'm confused, Vandal has obviously lost the Mark of Cain, but I thought the immortality went with it


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 27, 2010)

Lois Lane's college boyfriend: 

man this artist is the _master_ of the lazy eye. there's like 5 in this issue

action comics was just too short, i wanted to see more.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 27, 2010)

Gojira said:


> Lex pretending to get all weepy
> 
> "DAMN "
> 
> ...



Isn't Vandal Savage's immortality from meteor radiation or something? And then the Specter cursed him with more immortality. The Mark of Cain came from being possessed by the Biblical Cain or something, iirc.


Also, has anyone checked out the Superman Earth One book yet?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 28, 2010)

Nah, im waiting for it to hit the internet my comic book shop.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2010)

No I think the Mark became just a mark, or else Renee would have been talking all weird to Huntress


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't get how savage's mark is at all relevant.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 28, 2010)

I thought the loss of the Mark made him mortal, but at the end of the issue he clearly talks like he's still immortal.  I was just noting it


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 28, 2010)

That's happening 1000 years ago.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 29, 2010)

what I get for skimming/skipping right to the jimmy olsen part 

also I liked Willow's fill-in issue


----------



## Rod (Oct 30, 2010)

is that impression of mine or Petes and mine posts just disappeared O.o


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2010)

moved to Earth-One thread.


----------



## Rod (Oct 30, 2010)

Ah, ty for clarifying Goj! 

PS: Sorry for the brief derail, everyone!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2010)

Superboy preview, looks alright


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2010)

it was still about superman, not sure it qualified as a derail. but they make more sense in the other thread.

frankly, nothing but the cover of superboy looks very good. Is that really how you start off a new series, with random phantom stranger appearance and a really lame conversation between the 2?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 30, 2010)

It looks like a decent start. I'll definitely be picking it up, one of my favorite times in comics was when Kessel, Waid, and Dixon were covering the YJ trio. Its nice to see Superboy having a book again, and this writer seems decent, though i've never read sweet tooth.

Now Gates just needs to get a KF book off the ground and I'll be in heaven!


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2010)

Death needs to stop dressing like its 1992.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 30, 2010)

Pete Woods is awesome, I mean I liked his work during the year of Robinson, but damn is he killing on this book


edit:


> Chris S: I got less "ditzy teenager" and more "utterly fatalistic." They're all going to come back to her eventually, so in the grand scheme of things, does it really matter if Captain Boomerang gets another 10 years?


good enough of an explanation as any


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2010)

So who here read Superboy?

It wasn't blow my mind away awesome, but I liked it, and im looking forward to more.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2010)

Spencer Supergirl interview


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 4, 2010)

When Phantom Stranger said new love, does that means Connor's no longer with Cassie, because of what happen between her, and Nightwing after his death.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 4, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> When Phantom Stranger said new love, does that means Connor's no longer with Cassie, because of what happen between her, and Nightwing after his death.



Do you mean her and Red Robin/Robin? If so, then no. Cassie and Tim both apologized, and Conner forgave them both.


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 5, 2010)

Superboy 1 wasn't that interesting but it seems like its setting up some good things.


----------



## Rod (Nov 10, 2010)

> With the added assignment of a sequel, Straczynski has gone from a pretty busy guy to a very busy guy, which means some adjustments have to be made to ensure a top quality second installment to EARTH ONE.
> 
> Starting with SUPERMAN #707 and WONDER WOMAN #605, Straczynski will step back as the monthly scripter of both books, opening the door for two rising talents to step in and complete the books’ respective storylines using JMS’s story notes. Straczynski’s influence will be apparent in both titles – Superman’s Walk Across America continues, the mysteries surrounding Wonder Woman barrel toward a conclusion and in due time you’ll have a second volume of SUPERMAN: EARTH ONE to put on the shelf next to the first.



JMS out. Chris Roberson in. Earth One continues.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 10, 2010)

I like Chris Roberson.


----------



## Rod (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah just have Superman be like

"Wow, walking around America was a stupid idea" and just fly off to Metropolis.

The end.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 11, 2010)

I would pretty much wish they would create a new series of superman like they do with batman, since he is my favorite hero.


----------



## Rod (Nov 11, 2010)

> *@BRIANMBENDIS:*
> I love when readers can see through a creators horseshit



ohoho Bendis flame.


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 12, 2010)

He's one to talk.  What was he going on about last week?  Some crap about unscrupulous writers? 

_Please._


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2010)

I can't think of a time he dropped the ball as big as JMS did.


----------



## Rod (Nov 12, 2010)

From DC source:






*"Doomsday will reign!"*




No further info. -.-"


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 12, 2010)

Death of Superman 2: Electric Boogaloo?


----------



## Rod (Nov 12, 2010)

This looks pretty raw yet at this point, I mean... Like marketing department wanted to change attention from the JMS episode and get ppl talking of another thing asap, seems rushed for now. O.o


Perhaps it's even a hardcover from the whole Death of Superman and subsequent stories.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2010)

ok just got my copy of Azzarello/Bermejo's Luthor HC.  It's basically Man of Steel with 10 pages added, and its a HC, not a tpb.

for those curious as to what the 10 pages are

*2* pages added to the Batman/Superman "fight", makes it slightly more coherent and a couple sentences added to Luthor's silloquy about myths and whatnot, good dramatic effect.

*2* pages of Toyman in his workshop when he received a package with explosives and a note from "Mr. Orr" promising phillipino boys if he succeeds.

Again more streamlining as we're finally explicitly told Toyman is a p*d*p**** and it sets up Toyman blowing up that building later.

*2* pages on Luthor/Hope relationship, Luthor accepts he must always be alone (foreshadowing what he does to Hope?)

*2* pages of Toyman and Mr. Orr right before the building Toyman blows up blows up.  Mr. Orr has no idea what package Toyman is referring to and is genuinely shocked by the explosion, showing us Luthor sent the package.

Again this is to streamline some of the plot and make things clearer.  It kind of helps since in my first readthrough I thought Toyman was a patsy who had nothing to do with the bombing.

*1* page added to the Superman/Hope fight after Superman shoots her with his laser vision.  She looks at the hole and realizes she's a cyborg, background pic is of a mirror shattering, showing us she didn't know this.

*1* page added to the very end right after Superman says "I can see your soul".  Luthor closes his eyes (in remorse?, regret?), when he sees a billboard with the word HOPE on it on fire.  THIS leads him to bang the glass and make his final speech.


----------



## Rod (Nov 15, 2010)

OUTSIDERS #37
Written by *DAN DIDIO*
Art by KEITH GIFFEN & MICK GRAY
Cover by PHILIP TAN
“Reign of Doomsday” roars on from the pages of January’s STEEL #1!
In Markovia, the Eradicator struggles in battle against the murder-machine known as Doomsday! It’s a fight to the death with the lives of Geo-Force, Katana, the Looker, Halo and the Olympian all hanging in the balance! Don’t miss this brutal chapter as the “Reign of Doomsday” storyline stomps toward an explosive summer event!
Meanwhile, under arrest by the U.S. government, Black Lightning and his Outsiders team find their backs against the wall as they’re forced to choose between a lifetime of imprisonment or leading an invasion of their former home base in Markovia!
On sale FEBRUARY 16 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US




> Doomsday is coming back.
> 
> A few of you drew this conclusion from last week’s tease, and we’ll confirm here that the Kryptonian killing machine will return to Earth early next year - and you don’t need me to tell you that’s never a good sign for the heroes of the DCU.
> 
> ...


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont really get the appeal of Doomsday. Of course, I've never read death of superman, but he just seems like a really bland monster for superman to hit.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 15, 2010)

I think Doomsday has the potential to be an interesting character given the right direction. First of all, they should make him self-aware again, but this time they should deal with the ramifications of his existence rather than simply going "I KNOW I EXIST RAAAAAWR." Carrying the baggage of countless deaths literally in your DNA and the knowledge that you were created for nothing more than destruction is good material for internal conflict. He certainly has more justification for his behavior than most villains, and perhaps the monster could become something more than a cheap plot device, but I definitely wouldn't want him to become a hero. I don't expect any of this to happen, though.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 15, 2010)

well, they probably won't screw up Doomsday as much as Smallville did, TS

not saying much though


----------



## Rod (Nov 15, 2010)

Speculation about it, is that Supergirl is about to bite the dust.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 15, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> well, they probably won't screw up Doomsday as much as Smallville did, TS
> 
> not saying much though



Let's up they don't fuck up Darkseid too.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 15, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> Let's up they don't fuck up Darkseid too.



they already did.


----------



## Devil Kings (Nov 16, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> they already did.



Hope, is so fickle sometimes.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 16, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> I dont really get the appeal of Doomsday. Of course, I've never read death of superman, but he just seems like a really bland monster for superman to hit.



He is one of those characters who only works that first time. Once you come back from whatever he does he has nothing to fall back on.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Arishem (Nov 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> He is one of those characters who only works that first time. Once you come back from whatever he does he has nothing to fall back on.



I think Doomsday's background gives him the potential to be more than the monster of the week, but I doubt anyone would go for the idea I posted earlier.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 16, 2010)

Taleran said:


> He is one of those characters who only works that first time. Once you come back from whatever he does he has nothing to fall back on.


I agree, in Death he was this just unbelievable force of destruction that Superman ended up stalemating at best.  Anything after that just isn't impressive.


----------



## Rod (Nov 16, 2010)

In case they are consistent, Doomsday should now be adapted to have the force of 1k Kryptonians.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Rod said:


> Speculation about it, is that Supergirl is about to bite the dust.



I really hope not. Gates and Igle have done such a great job with her (compared to the annoying mary sue she was under Loeb) I'd be super pissed to see her killed off. 



Castiel said:


> I agree, in Death he was this just unbelievable force of destruction that Superman ended up stalemating at best.  Anything after that just isn't impressive.



Pretty much. 



Rod said:


> In case they are consistent, Doomsday should now be adapted to have the force of 1k Kryptonians.



Now this could be interesting, but at the same time, a story needs to be more than a super slugfest.

Anyways, I finally got around to reading Superman 705, and I actually didn't mind it. 

Sure, I still think the whole walking thing is dumb, but I liked the scene with the kid and how Superman gave him a number to call. The only thing I didn't like was how condescending he was at the end.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 18, 2010)

Latest issue of Grounded was the weakest one yet.

Supergirl is still damn good.


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I really hope not. Gates and Igle have done such a great job with her (compared to the annoying mary sue she was under Loeb) I'd be super pissed to see her killed off. (...)



Yeah, I didn't exactly catch why yet, but people have been saying DC has been teasing her death for some time now apparently, and it seems she just got a vision/foreshadow of her upcoming death in some book? 

Well, need to check things out to get this straight.


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2010)

I guess that i would have never thought that there would be a time when "Supergirl" was the best "Super..." book on the stands.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2010)

dwah?

I'm confused


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 2, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Eddy Barrows the artist for JMS Superman





still Mo said:


> I have no faith in this statement
> 
> Eddie Barrows was also supposed to be the artist for Rucka's Action comics... and we saw how long that lasted (two issues).



And he was the main artist for this run for *THREE ISSUES*.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2010)

Eddy Barrows will never catch a break.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Unfortunately, no.

So what was JMS' excuse?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2010)

Darkseid and Luthor's first meeting


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2010)

Picked up Superboy #2. Really fun issue, Simon is an awesome character.

Parasite frogs ftw!


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 8, 2010)

Superboy #2 was good 
Confused on whether Poison Ivy evil again or was she just in this issue to be in the issue? Didn't quite understand her rational this issue.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 8, 2010)

She wanted that machine, but since she was powerless she needed superboy to get it for her. Once those hooks were torn off she got her power back and felt confident she could get the drop on superboy.

Of course, she didn't account for Simon


----------



## kevinkx7 (Dec 9, 2010)

I love to read comics. My brother have a huge collection of comics. I have read Superman comics only first two parts. I think its DVD has been released. And I am planning to buy this DVD.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

Roberson interview on taking over for JMS.

Heh you know what, having him describe it, Grounded actually almost sounds like a worthwhile story


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't know why people even bother to hire JMS for anything anymore. He's such a quarter-horse.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 10, 2010)

Riding on the goodwill from Babylon 5 and Spider-Man I guess, both of which he put his all in.  Guess it burned him from putting effort into anything anymore


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 10, 2010)

Guess so. What makes it worse is, (from the things I've read) he's a great writer.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah he may have fallen off but I loved his ASM run, especially the start of it.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 11, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Yeah he may have fallen off but I loved his ASM run, especially the start of it.


I've never read any of his Spidey aside from OMD, which I truly enjoyed (DealWithIt.gif). His Supreme Power/Squadron Supreme stuff was great and so was Thor. I think he just bites off more than he can chew when taking on projects, runs out of story to tell, and then (somehow?) it's editorial's fault for him not finishing.

If you get paid, you do the job that you're paid to do. No excuses... 


Spidey - "I didn't wanna write this story, baw "
Squadron Supreme - "..."
Thor - "I don't wanna write this story either, baw "
And last, but not least Superman


Superman "Brb gotta write some Earth 1 gaiz. "
WW was intentionally omitted.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2010)

Well OMD wasn't his idea it was the editorial's and as a writer I can easily see why he was upset about that.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

> If you get paid, you do the job that you're paid to do. No excuses...


Oh yeah definitely it's a JOB, he's getting paid he has to put his all.  But at this point I think he has "do whatever contracts"


> Spidey - "I didn't wanna write this story, baw "


Well he went along with OMD because he promised Marvel a definite ending to his run, and Quesada used that promise to fuck him over and made him tell a story he didn't want to tell.  *He did finish it* and left the door open for new stories that could only really be told by new people.


> Squadron Supreme - "..."


I have no idea what the fuck was with SS.  That was the absolute most unforgivably shitty cliffhanger in the history of mankind



> Thor - "I don't wanna write this story either, baw


Ok this one is accurate, he saw Siege was around the corner, remember Civil War completely fucked up his Spider-Man plans, and hit the eject button.





> Well OMD wasn't his idea it was the editorial's and as a writer I can easily see why he was upset about that.


Anyone would have been upset about it, it was so blatant I think JMS had a legitimate case to sue but he didn't want to be a dick.


Really the only explanation I can think of is that after writing every single episode in a 110 episode tv show (plus 6 movies), where he was Rodenberry and had to think of EVERY plot point and devoting his entire creative efforts into a series where he got fucked over just burned him so much to the point he doesn't want to get hurt again.

  Earth-1 sold gangbusters, churn them out.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2010)

It just kinda seems like he gets burned over and over, no wonder he jumps ship pretty quickly.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

Nick Spenser not taking over Supergirl . there goes a bit of my hopes for the book post Gates


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Nick Spenser not taking over Supergirl . there goes a bit of my hopes for the book post Gates


Meh. I planned on dropping it after this weeks issue anyways (too many IRL commitments right now).  Speakin of, it was kinda tame for a "writers last hurrah" issue, but it was enjoyable still. I liked that it came full-circle from issue 34 'Why the World Doesn't Need Supergirl' to 'The Day I Needed Supergirl'.

Who's the new creative team anyways?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

Well given what he's been writing recently (Olsen Action back-ups, THUNDER Agents) I had every hope Nick Spenser would have kept the quality standard Gates set, he definitely showed he could write similar type of stories that would entertain.

New writer is James Peaty, who I have never heard of in my life.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Well given what he's been writing recently (Olsen Action back-ups, THUNDER Agents) I had every hope Nick Spenser would have kept the quality standard Gates set, he definitely showed he could write similar type of stories that would entertain.
> 
> New writer is *James Peaty, who I have never heard of in my life. *


 
This. 

With only 30 days (maybe?) to script and pencil, I'm not expecting much from his first issue.

**EDIT*

*James Peaty*


*Bio:*
None entered.

*Date of Birth:* 
*Birthplace:* 


View a chronological listing of this creator's work 

*Spoiler*: _Writer_ 




'Til Death Do Us Part (2007)
#1 - 'Funeral Parlor Murder'

The Batman Strikes! (2004)
#43 - 'Grounded'
#50 - 'Night Of The Demon'

General Mills Presents (2008)
nn - 'Batman and The Heist'
nn - 'Batman and The Scarecrow'
nn - 'Batman and The Joker'

Green Arrow (2001)
#51 - 'Anarky in the USA'

JSA: Classified (2005)
#34 - '60 Minutes'

Justice League Unlimited (2004)
#34 - 'Phantoms'

Marvel Heroes (2008)
#5

Marvel Heroes (2009)
#1 - 'X-Men: Ausser Gefahr'
#5 - 'Iron Man: Russisches Duett'
#6 - 'Iron Man: Feindliche Übernahme'
#7 - 'Captain America: Tod einer Legende!'

Negative Burn Special (2005)
Summer Special

Supergirl (2005)
TPB vol. 05 - 'Way of the World'
#33 - 'Aftermath'

X-Men Unlimited (2004)
#8





Find all books credited to James Peaty and another creator


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

Same, I'll still at least give it a read before I judge.  I mean who heard of Gates before he took over Supergirl, right?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2010)

I edited my post, he's written some Supergirl (and other stuff)before. 

*EDIT
Nvm, this is one of those Issues I remember not liking. =/


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

> Speakin of, it was kinda tame for a "writers last hurrah" issue, but it was enjoyable still. I *liked that it came full-circle from issue 34 'Why the World Doesn't Need Supergirl' to 'The Day I Needed Supergirl'*.


Yeah I'd have liked a big old grand finale, but this was enough for me.  Nice way to wrap up his run.  I'm glad Igle stuck around to the end.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yeah, a guest artist would've been upsetting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 16, 2010)

Superman is afraid of the internet. True Story. 

Supergirl had a solid ending,  but I do wish there was a big finale ending. Good luck to Gates/Igle on their next project (pleasebespeedforcepleasebespeedforce), and hopefully this new guy is decent for supergirl.


----------



## Slice (Dec 16, 2010)

Really liked this run, i hope the quality doesnt drop now with the new team.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2010)

And with his run finally finished, Sterling Gates has cemented his place as one of my favourite superhero writers today.

And what a run! Especially considering the character.

Imagine what other stories we could have got from Gates if the whole New Krypton thing didn't happen.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

Roberson's Grounded already better than JMS'


Also Action Comics #900 will be the typical jam issue that previous ones have been BUT 

Cornell/Woods will be doing 50 pages 

Also Cornell finally gets to write Lex vs Supes


----------



## mow (Jan 5, 2011)

@ Action Comics
oh maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan

pek

@Grounded



			
				mulanzo said:
			
		

> Or you could just fly Superman back to Metropolis and put this whole boring fiasco to rest…..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2011)

Also Finch's cover for Action Comics #900


----------



## mow (Jan 5, 2011)

I...I love that cover


----------



## Devil Kings (Jan 6, 2011)

What are you're thoughts on Reign Of Doomsday.










These are the one shot he'll star in, and after that it will lead into a another crisis.

Part 1: STEEL #1
Part 2: OUTSIDERS #37
Part 3: JUSTICE LEAGUE OF AMERICA #55
Part 4: SUPERMAN/BATMAN ANNUAL #5
Part 5: SUPERBOY #6
Part 6: ???


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 6, 2011)

Doomsday 
Steel 

Looks fun.

Does Natasha still have her mutated Everman abilities, or is she doing the powered-armor thing now?


----------



## Devil Kings (Jan 6, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Doomsday
> Steel
> 
> Looks fun.
> ...



Don't know. But the story so far is that Doomsday going after all the Superman's after his death, in the Death Of Superman. 

He's fighting not only Steel, he's going after Superboy, Eradicator, and Cyborg Superman.

Once those one shots are over, the crisis will begin. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 6, 2011)

That sounds awesome.

I can't wait to see how Lex has upgraded Doomsday.


----------



## Devil Kings (Jan 6, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> That sounds awesome.
> 
> I can't wait to see how Lex has upgraded Doomsday.



The armor looks bad ass on him, also DD's now immune to nano machines, because the one Steel used on him was suppose to hold him for a few hours, but only lasted a few seconds.


----------



## Thor (Jan 6, 2011)

Is crisis just the dc word for event?


----------



## Devil Kings (Jan 6, 2011)

More on Reign Of Doomsday.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2011)

Is DD back to his Superman-killing self?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> Is crisis just the dc word for event?



Somewhat.

Zero Hour.



Devil Kings said:


> More on Reign Of Doomsday.



So DD is back to his Superman-killing self?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 8, 2011)

They won't kill Superman. But they might have Doomsday kill Supergirl, what with her death being mentioned in her book.

I wonder what Supes is doing in all this. Doomsday is back and punching shit up, and Supes is... walking.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> They won't kill Superman. But they might have Doomsday kill Supergirl, what with her death being mentioned in her book.



Just end a phenomenal run with her and follow it up by killing her, it would suck big time.



Bergelmir said:


> I wonder what Supes is doing in all this. Doomsday is back and punching shit up, and Supes is... walking.



Never thought about it that way. Makes it even more stupid.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2011)

I was rereading the Bizarro World arc of Supergirl

and

I just noticed noticed Bizarro Roy Harper is holding a dead cat and has a quiver full of dead cats


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 9, 2011)

i_ have _to check that out when i get back to america


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2011)

And that's why Sterling Gates has become one of my favourite writers.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2011)

The latest issue in JMS' Superman officially had me wallbang.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah although you could tell where the Grounded stopped and the Roberson took over.


----------



## Slice (Jan 14, 2011)

Superman squad... two females, one little boy.

Are they just the "out of nowhere cliffhanger" or was there any background yet?

Last i read of grounded was the first issue.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 14, 2011)

He spins around to find that.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 14, 2011)

Alex Ross's Superman #900



what'd ya think moe


----------



## Castiel (Jan 19, 2011)

So it looks like I might just have to pick up Superman again


----------



## mow (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that is awesome

and guys, how awesome is _this_?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

Having read the issue. . .

Joker's characterization. . . I can't _entirely_ agree with. But, it's Joker. Who knows what's suppose to be his true personality.

Also, nods to the RIP look, me think.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2011)

I liked it and the dialogue between Joker and Luthor (the pony )

Though I was slightly disappointed that it wasn't Delirium that was telling Joker these things.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 29, 2011)

My favorite part was "I think if I can just kill Batman, I'll save the world!"


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the part where Joker claims responsibility for throwing the guy in.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the part where he makes a Dr Who reference


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2011)

Actor for Superman is casted.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2011)

I can dig it?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2011)

You know I thought of a Superman story that Zach Snyder could do some great justice too

What is so funny about Truth Justice and the American Way. The 'villains of the story match with Snyder's style and the overall message of the story would work as a way for people to take Superman seriously. Which has always been one of the things that a Batman move had over the Superman films.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I can dig it?



He certainly looks it, will have to watch some of his material to properly judge. He's got a big action movie coming out this year where he plays as Theseus fucking up some Titans, so that should be fun.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm more waiting for Sucker Punch. Not because I particular want to see it but because its Zach's first original movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 31, 2011)

Sucker Punch is either going to be amazing or suck horribly. I'm betting on amazing, simply because its Zach Snyder completely pure and unrestrained.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2011)

How come I've never heard of this Sucker Punch film?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2011)

> Sucker Punch is either going to be amazing or suck horribly


Indeed, watching the trailer.  I can see no middle ground.


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 9, 2011)

new writer really went all out with the superman squad


----------



## Taleran (Feb 28, 2011)

As much as I like the stuff Robertson is doing with it I read the BEST way he could have wrapped up the JMS stuff that would have been absolutely spectacular.

Keep the plodding JMS plot going until the issue before its conclusion. In the final issue have Superman explain that he is sorry for the deception but it was required to save the Earth. He had to walk in the exact path he did to map out leylines by physically walking over them to disrupt the power aliens were generating from them. Therefore he had to invent a cover story that would be to outrageous so that suspicion would not come from his walk.

People were talking about how the Cover just needed a "WHY IS SUPERMAN WALKING THE EARTH!" caption to be a Silver Age story, so you do that without the Caption.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2011)

That's brilliant


----------



## Castiel (Mar 3, 2011)

Damn Luthor, that was stone cold


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 17, 2011)

Barry's part was alright. Was a readable issue.


----------



## The Elemental Warrior (Apr 5, 2011)

Superman is my favorite comic book hero, I just like him more than the dark, badass heroes that's becoming an annoying cliche now. I also found him more relatable and universal than Wolverine or Batman.

Superman was actually quite popular in Egypt where I grew up, his stories were translated into Arabic in Lebanon and was distributed in many Arabic countries like Egypt, UAE and Saudi Arabia and it ran from 1960's until around 2000.





Also Superman most have been had a good following in Japan, Emperor Show was big fan when the George Reeves show aired in Japan.



And the Godfather of Manga and Anime himself was a big fan of the character and was even made honorary chairman of Japan's Superman Fan Club.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 5, 2011)

Favourite Superman stories, everyone?

Mine, in alphabetical order:

- All-Star Superman
- Superman For All Seasons
- Superman: Peace on Earth
- Superman: Secret Identity

My favourite 4, with Peace on Earth being my absolute favourite Superman story of all time.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2011)

All Star Superman
Whatever Happened to the Man of Tomorrow

those are the only ones I really like

though I do kinda like Up Up and Away and John's Braniac.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2011)

In no particular order

All Star
Peace on Earth
For All Seasons
Whatever happened...

Johns' Brainiac and Birthright are also up there simply because they're awesome superman stories that are actually in continuity.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh yeah I liked For All Seasons too

I can't believe Loeb wrote that one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Oh yeah I liked For All Seasons too
> 
> I can't believe Loeb wrote that one.



Loeb+Tim Sale = awesome

Loeb + anyone else = tragedy


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2011)

I honestly think Tim Sale slaps the shit out of him if he even hands him a shitty script.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I honestly think Tim Sale slaps the shit out of him if he even hands him a shitty script.



Slapping is a bit excessive. Loeb doesn't know any better, so he doesn't deserve that. I see it as more of a squirt bottle/rolled up newspaper like scenario


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2011)

I stand by slapping WW and so should you :|


----------



## The Elemental Warrior (Apr 6, 2011)

All Star Superman

Whatever Happened To The Man Of Tommorrow?

Superman: For All Seasons

The Man Who Has Everything

Superman Redemption

What's So Funny About Truth, Justice And The American Way?

Superman: Brainiac

Superman: Birthright

Superman And The Legion Of Superheroes

Who Took the Super Out of Superman?

Superman Red Son

Haven't read Peace On Earth nor Secret Identity yet.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2011)

If Robertson does not get to tell his Superman story after Grounded is done it will be the biggest shame of the year these Stories are INCREDIBLE.

Also #710 is the best Bruce Wayne I have seen in comics not Morrison in a while.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 13, 2011)

So I finally read AC #899

 luthor beats everyone: the issue


----------



## mow (Apr 13, 2011)

I finally have time off to catch up with Action. Where do I start from Poozer?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2011)

890 is the start of Cornell's run

I think


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 13, 2011)

Taleran said:


> If Robertson does not get to tell his Superman story after Grounded is done it will be the biggest shame of the year these Stories are INCREDIBLE.
> 
> Also #710 is the best Bruce Wayne I have seen in comics not Morrison in a while.



eh, I wouldn't mind getting someone else... there's something about the way he writes that bugs me, like its a little too old fashioned and trying to be that way. His conversations between heroes and their little story times are annoying.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah it's been alright

Superman titles continue to be the bastion of all things mediocre


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 14, 2011)

superboy's artist today was a whoooole lot better. dunno if its a permanent change or not but I like this rudy guy.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2011)

I can totally see the tics you are pulling from it, but I think its more of a really well done Modern version of those kind of stories than a homage.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 14, 2011)

you'll have to be more specific lizzy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2011)

I have the gut feeling that Doomsday will be depowered after this.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 15, 2011)

Watching Superboy get his ass beat by Doomsday was surprisingly not bad. Still annoys me how Kon's TT is underpowered for absolutely no reason though.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow    AC #900


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow indeed. Time to celebrate the occurrence of something that should of happened already.


----------



## Petes12 (Apr 28, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> Wow indeed. Time to celebrate the occurrence of something that should of happened already.



?

Cornell's story would've been better if it had nothing to do with doomsday and the crappy artist drawing doomsday related stuff.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 28, 2011)

The part about nationality.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 28, 2011)

I still have to read AC 899, but what happened in AC 900? Is Superman finally doing something?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 28, 2011)

I thought AC 900 was really underwhelming.  I liked Cornell's Lex story, the rest is pretty forgetable.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2011)

nicely put


----------



## ghstwrld (May 13, 2011)

> Spinning out of the fan favorite BATMAN BEYOND series come the adventures of The Man of Tomorrow in the DC Universe of the future! An aging Kal-El is called back into action to stop a villain more powerful than he?s ever faced - all while his own super powers are starting to fade.
> 
> SUPERMAN BEYOND #0 will be written by Tom DeFalco and illustrated by Ron Frenz and Sal Buscema. Check out the cover by Dustin Nguyen below!
> 
> The one-shot will be available in August.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 13, 2011)

Isn't there rumors of a Justice League Beyond as well?


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2011)

Does Superman age?


----------



## Castiel (May 13, 2011)

DeFalco eh?  Not something I saw coming


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Does Superman age?



He does, though just slower than humans


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Does Superman age?


Depends on who's writing him.


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2011)

Interesting, I always assumed that Superman would live for thousands of years, I guess this makes Conner more relevant in my eyes.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Interesting, I always assumed that *Superman would live for thousands of years*, I guess this makes Conner more relevant in my eyes.


----------



## lucky (May 13, 2011)

i remember that.  loved those panels.  art had a lot of heart.  But 1000 year old superman?  pfft.


He's superman at like, a trillion years old.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 17, 2011)

hey, I was reading the Superman: Last Son arc in "Action Comics", I noticed it never really finishes. Does the arc conclude in another comic like "Superman"?


----------



## Petes12 (May 17, 2011)

part 4 is action comics 851 and part 5 is action comics annual 11. There were some serious delays with the art I guess.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2011)

so 901 wasn't bad, I kinda like the new artist (guy who did cover, beginning and end), seems he could work out.

Dunno if he was forced to write this story or if he forced everyone else to set up this story (the two rumors floating around), but still this and 900 show Cornell writes a good Supes, so this should be at least partially as good as his Luthor stuff


----------



## Petes12 (May 26, 2011)

I cant possibly imagine cornell was itching to tell his 'doomslayer' story haha.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2011)

As long as he gets free reign for his next arc it'll be worth it.


----------



## Cromer (May 27, 2011)

LIL_M0 said:


>



What is this from? I've never seen it in my life, and it looks awesome! Alex Ross?


----------



## Petes12 (May 27, 2011)

its from that JSA kingdom come story Johns did.


----------



## Cromer (May 27, 2011)

Kheh. I haven't read any Kingdom Come related stories since I got the collected KC for my birthday a few years back.


----------



## Castiel (May 27, 2011)

Also I kinda like the idea that Supes wouldn't even want Doomsday to suffer.  No matter what his personal feelings about him are.


----------



## Petes12 (May 28, 2011)

Speaking of doomsday, am I the only one who thinks its really funny that this villain who should never have been brought back is one that can't be permanently killed?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 28, 2011)

I think it ought to be used more sparingly.

It WAS the monster that killed Superman.

Now he's just another monster-villain who's a high threat. Suffered from badass decay after Hunter/Prey, IMO.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 11, 2011)

> *ACTION COMICS #1
> Written by GRANT MORRISON
> Art by RAGS MORALES and RICK BRYANT
> Cover by RAGS MORALES
> ...








> *SUPERMAN #1
> Written by GEORGE PEREZ
> Breakdowns and cover by GEORGE PEREZ
> Art by JESUS MERINO*
> ...








> *SUPERBOY #1
> Written by SCOTT LOBDELL
> Art by RB SILVA and ROB LEAN
> Cover by ERIC CANETE*
> ...







> *SUPERGIRL #1
> Written by MICHAEL GREEN and MIKE JOHNSON
> Art and cover by MAHMUD ASRAR*
> On sale SEPTEMBER 21 • 32 pg, FC, $2.99 US • RATED T
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Jun 11, 2011)

SUPERBOY # 1 cover looks like a Ghost in the Shell homage



almost full on status quo reboot for superman family 

The solicitations do so sound 1st issue-esque in that its the beginnings not the middle of a characters story


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

Remember when we had the energy Superman?

And then blue and red energy Supermen?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 11, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Remember when we had the energy Superman?
> 
> And then blue and red energy Supermen?



With the newest reboot, I can proudly say:

_*THAT NEVER HAPPENED.*_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 11, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Remember when we had the energy Superman?
> 
> And then blue and red energy Supermen?



I'm glad to say that I won't have to remember it soon.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anyone remember how writers and editorial spoke of that creative direction back in that day?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2011)

No we don't wanna

I'll pick up Action for sure, but I'm let down by the artist choice.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 12, 2011)

Eh, Rags is still cool.  He's not the best but still


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah but I heard rumors of Jimenez

that would have been a better choice.

I expect delays


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

Perez doing Superman writing-wise will be interesting, I'll say.


----------



## vicious1 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't see how that outfit for supergirl is any better than a skirt.


----------



## Glued (Jun 14, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Remember when we had the energy Superman?
> 
> And then blue and red energy Supermen?



Yes and it was AWESOME!!!

Dear god I love the 90s.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 14, 2011)

What are you talking about? Energy Supes was excellent!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2011)

Energy Supes sucked the big one


----------



## Cromer (Jun 14, 2011)

Back to Supergirl:


Those ain't pants, you know...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 15, 2011)

Dem knees.


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 16, 2011)

only Supergirl can get away with exposing her lower limbs while everyone gets slapped with pants.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 16, 2011)

It may just be the art, but to me they look like pants that look like legs, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 16, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> It may just be the art, but to me they look like pants that look like legs, if that makes any sense.


Flesh-toned pants? THAT'S EVEN WORSE!!!


----------



## Thor (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm happy to see DC not making their women look like sluts.

Also is SBP retconned out of existence?


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 17, 2011)

Thor said:


> I'm happy to see DC not making their women look like sluts.
> 
> Also is SBP retconned out of existence?



I bet the real reason for this reboot is to retcon him out of existence and eliminate all chance of him coming back.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 17, 2011)

I liked SBP. =/


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 17, 2011)

SBP is okay with Geoff Johns handling him. The problem is that they let him into Countdown, which would have ruined any character, let alone SBP.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe a DCnU SBP will be an improvement.

Or maybe he'll be untouched, since he's not on New Earth.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 17, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Maybe a DCnU SBP will be an improvement.
> 
> Or maybe he'll be untouched, since he's not on New Earth.



I'd love for him to go there, be baffled by the changes, and go:

"Oh fuck, did they reboot things?"


----------



## Cromer (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm tired of SBP; please let no one get a bee in his bonnet and bring him back!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 18, 2011)

lol he's going to be in teen titans 100


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'd love for him to go there, be baffled by the changes, and go:
> 
> "Oh fuck, did they reboot things?"



Didn't he kill the DC employees on new Earth-Prime?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 19, 2011)

No, he tried but Luthor teleported him back to his house IIRC.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2011)

Anybody read Superman 712?

Grounded is apparently on hold, so they offered up a "lost" story by Kurt Busiek about Krypto looking for Superboy after infinite crisis.

Tears were shed


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 23, 2011)

they actually had a 712 ready to go that they pulled at the last second. its caused some controversy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

I wasn't too attached with the art, I must be honest. That, or I may have a heart of black coal.

IGN rated it as a 10.0. I. . . don't agree.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah, the art realllllly held it back for me. Those sorts of stories can get to me though... anyone ever see the futurama with fry's dog? <_<

but yeah this one didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Rod (Jun 24, 2011)

Reminded me of that Richard Gere movie. :'|


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> yeah, the art realllllly held it back for me. Those sorts of stories can get to me though... anyone ever see the futurama with fry's dog? <_<
> 
> but yeah this one didn't do anything for me.



Jurassic Bark STILL gets to me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 27, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wasn't too attached with the art, I must be honest. That, or I may have a heart of black coal.
> 
> IGN rated it as a 10.0. I. . . don't agree.



Yea, the art was a drawback, and a 10 is a bit out of the park.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

It's IGN who cares


----------



## Castiel (Jul 21, 2011)

> *CBR News: You spoke about your rediscovery of the original "Action Comics" #1 in the process of preparing "Supergods." It seems that even with the career you've already had, someone coming up to you and saying, "Would you like to write 'Action Comics' #1?" would seem like a daunting task. Did the work for the book help ground you while you figured out how to reintroduce Superman again?*
> 
> Grant Morrison: Yeah, it totally gave me the idea for how to do it. Basically, when I started the first "Action Comics," I started thinking about how I had to live up to that. It was the first time I have been quite daunted by the project. I was really looking at different techniques to find a way to do the series for a modern audience and also to take the core values of Superman and represent them in a way I hope we haven't seen before. And it's all there in that original story: what Superman is all about as a champion of the oppressed basically. I thought it'd be good to get back to that. It's a much more blue collar Superman, a Bruce Springsteen Superman. [Laughs] He's in a t-shirt and jeans, and he's fighting for poor people and people on the breadline who have been messed over by big businesses. It's back to that original Depression-era hero but updated to our current Depression era.
> 
> ...



also I like the final cover for Action #1


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2011)

> JMS continues to narrate: After a fight with Parasite, Superman temporarily loses his powers, and then at the end of that finds out that he missed his chance to have sex.



Do we have a facepalm image on stand by around here I am gonna need a big one.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok I want some context, what're you quoting? This sounds funny.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2011)

No kidding he said that live on a panel.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

lol. not sure what to say about that.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 22, 2011)

also pretty interesting that Morrison's set his sights on Steel as a character to build up. looking forward to that.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 22, 2011)

Even Kryptonians need poon.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 23, 2011)

So everything up to Teen Titans is still in continuity for Superboy. Neat.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> So everything up to Teen Titans is still in continuity for Superboy. Neat.



Wait how does that make sense? so he was still in Young Justice...but he doesn't remember Cassie or Tim?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 23, 2011)

Someone asked that, and the response given was "the new Teen Titans book will have a similar dynamic to that comic." So its more like everything that happened up to Teen Titans, except Young Justice, happened. *shrugs* We'll see what sticks in the end.

Also, Lobdell said that the villain for the first year is Superboy. So I'm assuming the Superboy that first appears in TT will be the reverse engineered clone instead of Conner.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 23, 2011)

> On Superman: Earth One: The panelists showed off images Shane Davis drew for the sequel to Superman: Earth One. Straczynski said that while the readers know where superman fits into Metropolis Earth One, Clark still doesn't know. He related that in the upcoming book, Clark has spent his whole life unable to have sex, and related a scene where after fighting the Parasite Clark gets depowered, takes off his suit and heads home to finally have a sexual liaison with his super-hot neighbor Lisa.
> 
> As Straczynski explained, "When he was young, Pa Kent told Clark that he'd probably never be able to engage in sexual relations due to the possibility of losing control over his powers." Clark initially passes out, but starts to get intimate with her after waking up again. Soon afterwards, however, his X-Ray vision suddenly returns, and he becomes frustrated that he slept through his seemingly only window to safely have sex.
> 
> The woman will also comment on the fact that when she changed his clothes Clark was going commando, and Superman will apologize for making her have to see that and she will say "No, it's okay." When asked why he thought this was appropriate in an all-ages book with an all-ages character, Straczynski said he felt the graphic novel was for adults, and had the "DC equivalent of an R rating."


----------



## gabzilla (Jul 23, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Someone asked that, and the response given was "the new Teen Titans book will have a similar dynamic to that comic." So its more like everything that happened up to Teen Titans, except Young Justice, happened. *shrugs* We'll see what sticks in the end.
> 
> _Also, Lobdell said that the villain for the first year is Superboy. So I'm assuming the Superboy that first appears in TT will be the reverse engineered clone instead of Conner_.



Great. 



ghstwrld said:


>


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2011)

Christ...what the hell did I just read...I know I shouldn't be ovethinking this...but goddamn, I don't want to have a comic dedicated to Supes not being able to fuck earth women, without them popping like a balloon


----------



## Glued (Jul 23, 2011)

Just pretend it never happened EJ.

 Morrison said, "I don't like hair."

I wonder what Morrison thinks of beards and mustachios.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 23, 2011)

Bergelmir said:


> Someone asked that, and the response given was "the new Teen Titans book will have a similar dynamic to that comic." So its more like everything that happened up to Teen Titans, except Young Justice, happened. *shrugs* We'll see what sticks in the end.
> 
> Also, Lobdell said that the villain for the first year is Superboy. So I'm assuming the Superboy that first appears in TT will be the reverse engineered clone instead of Conner.



wait wait wait wait wait. Young Justice is being axed from continuity!? Balls!


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 23, 2011)

They're foreshadowing Supes x Wonder Woman because she's the only one that can take it.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 23, 2011)

That sex shit was only JMS's earth one books.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 23, 2011)

Never mind then. I guess Supes will never get any Wondy poon.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> They're foreshadowing Supes x Wonder Woman because she's the only one that can take it.



Was about to say the same shit


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 23, 2011)

Maxima's doors are open for business, Kal-El.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Isn't she still dead from OWAW?


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 29, 2011)

maybe the reboot's bought her back to life?
one can always hope. 

and


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2011)

Am i the only person digging the new outfit of Kal?


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 30, 2011)

I still prefer his old costume. I'm fine with the new one, but there's too much blue.


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2011)

I think its absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2011)

I like it a lot more now that I've seen what it looks like drawn by people other than Lee or Perez. Merino makes it look pretty nice.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 30, 2011)

There is red in the cape & boots but its like a overload of blue without the red underwear somehow


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 30, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I like it a lot more now that I've seen what it looks like drawn by people other than Lee or Perez. Merino makes it look pretty nice.



If he's drawn not so tall and elongated, with a wider chest and symbol, the waist seems smaller so you don't instantly think the underwear and missing. 

I don't like Jim Lee's drawing of him.

But Jesus Merino's is great:



There should be no puffed out chest and no small symbol.

I wish he just had seams on his suit and a darker shade of blue, rather than armour though. Make it more modern, not hi-tech.

(hail Jesus)


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 30, 2011)

That's Hamner's drawing and where did you get a big version of it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't mind the armor-esque costume.

Though, I wonder how is he going to explain that and the jeans+Tshirt costume.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 31, 2011)

I miss the undies. 



Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't mind the armor-esque costume.
> 
> Though, I wonder how is he going to explain that and the jeans+Tshirt costume.



I read an article that it's because Superman hasn't quite found his identity yet. I can only suppose that when kryptonians haven't found their identity they want to wear pants from the good will.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 31, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> That's Hamner's drawing and where did you get a big version of it?


Hamner? I found it searching Jesus Merino tumblr. It says it's by Merino. Who is Hamner?



Comic Book Guy said:


> I don't mind the armor-esque costume.


Well technically I DO like it, but for what DC is trying to accomplish, it's not the right decision.

Steve Rogers new costume is the perfect example of a modernized costume for example. As is Bruce wayne's Batman Inc outfit (when drawn by someone like David Finch atleast). Bucky's Cap America outfit also also a good modern verion of the original Captain America too.

They need to look like uniforms, not armour or costumes.



> Though, I wonder how is he going to explain that and the jeans+Tshirt costume.


That's his post-smallville, pre-superman costume.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 4, 2011)

Superman Movie
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2011)

His cape is really long.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 4, 2011)

I keep staring at his forehead.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 5, 2011)

purely speculation

DCU new52 Superman making his movie debut in 2013?


EDIT: maybe not, superman's adoptive parents are said to be dead in New52...

still having the movies mirror the comics might help out but different mediums have limitations,etc,etc


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 5, 2011)

basketball superman? hehe


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't see any red on the crotch, so I'm thinking there are new red underpants.

Also flicking through Superman Birthright and Henry Cavil's face (and chin), plus the costume (wide chested 'S' etc) make him look alot like the way he's drawn in there.

His belt design also seems the same as in Superman Birthright. But the wrist design seems new. The way the cape drapes over him is also the same. here are afew pages with him looking pretty dark too.

I'm gonna try imagine this guy doing what happens in the comic to see if it fits.

Also wonder if he will have the 'S' on his cape. I'm thinking yes.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 5, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Hamner? I found it searching Jesus Merino tumblr. It says it's by Merino. Who is Hamner?



Cully Hamner helped do a bunch of the redesigns and that is clearly his art style


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 5, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Cully Hamner helped do a bunch of the redesigns and that is clearly his art style


So Hamner designed it, but Merino drew it? ok.

I like it drawn like this, better than Lee's drawing anyway. Lee's drawing looks odd. Merino, or Hamner, or whoever should have shown initial drawings instead of Lee.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lee and Hamner kind of oversaw most of the new designs, but who knows which actually designed the new superman. But he's doing a sort of style guide for all the characters for the artists to use and that's his superman.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 13, 2011)

What are some of the better Superman Books out there?

I'm kinda dissapointed that DC does not come out with more Superman books.  Either that or my BN does not sell them.

I've read

All Star Superman
Superman: Grounded

Superman n Batman books.

yep that's about it.


----------



## Slice (Aug 14, 2011)

Shadow said:


> What are some of the better Superman Books out there?



Red Son (elseworlds story)

Superman: For all seasons

Birthright

Whatever happened to the man of tomorrow?


----------



## mali (Aug 14, 2011)

Slice said:


> Red Son (elseworlds story)
> 
> Superman: For all seasons
> 
> ...



Pretty cool.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 14, 2011)

Geoff Johns' "Superman and the Legion of Super-Heroes" story.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 14, 2011)

A lot of the Alex Ross superman stuff is pretty good, in particular, Peace on Earth.

Geoff Johns' Brainiac arc in action comics is also pretty sweet.

And while Grant Morrison's JLA is obviously not just about superman, it does pack plenty of awesome superman moments.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 16, 2011)

also add Superman Secret Identity and Rucka's Adventures of Superman run.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 18, 2011)

They're rereleasing Busiek's Secret Identity.

I wouldn't mind that as an Absolute.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 15, 2011)

From the Superman panel at NYCC:





> Shane Davis: Second volume of Superman: Earth One coming in fall of 2012. Following the first volume was a daunting task. Creative challenge was to come up with some new things for Superman that hadn’t been done before. Presenting Superman with real-world type of moral choices that he has to make.
> 
> Matt Idelson: Action Comics #3 will feature the first look at Krypto, who looks much different than we’ve previously seen.
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Nov 7, 2011)

ACTION COMICS #2   *153,855*
SUPERMAN #2 [*] *94,233*
SUPERGIRL #2 [*]  *55,249* 
SUPERBOY #2 [*] *51,682*


----------



## Glued (Nov 16, 2011)

What a nice Superman Story.




> CLEVELAND, Ohio -- In the very room where a young Jerry Siegel created Superman, Mike Meyer sat transfixed Monday as he drew his own sketch of his hero.
> Meyer, 48 and mentally disabled, said sitting in that room in Cleveland's Glenville neighborhood was a lifelong dream he never thought would come true. Several months ago, a man posing as a friend stole Meyer's comic and Superman memorabilia collection from his Granite City, Ill., home.
> John Dudas, owner of Carol and John's Comics in the Kamm's Corner neighborhood, flew Meyer and a friend into Cleveland to see where it all began. They also flew in Keith Howard of Belleville, Ill., who represented the Superfriends of Metropolis group that organized a nationwide effort to replace the stolen items.
> Howard has several Superman costumes, but the one he wore Monday is modeled after the uniform Superman wore in his earlier adventure, which is fitting considering the occasion.
> ...


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2011)

illmatic said:


> ACTION COMICS #2   *153,855*
> SUPERMAN #2 [*] *94,233*
> SUPERGIRL #2 [*]  *55,249*
> SUPERBOY #2 [*] *51,682*



FUUUUU 

Superboy is propably the best DC book currently, enjoyin it immensely


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 17, 2011)

well... it's better than Superman.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 17, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> well... it's better than Superman.


Which isn't saying much.


----------



## Vault (Nov 17, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> well... it's better than Superman.





Cromer said:


> Which isn't saying much.



I agree, also glad im not the only one, its absolutely horrible.


----------

